# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Αίολος Κεντέρης [Aeolos Kenteris, Red Sea 1]

## xara

Απ' ότι διάβασα ο Κεντέρης δύσκολα θα ταξιδέψει

----------


## andreas

O Κεντέρης ήδη δεξαμενίστηκε κι επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι όπου τον ετοιμάζουν για δρομολόγια. Αυτά που δεν θα ταξιδέψουν φέτος είναι το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ (100% αφού ζήτησε και πήρε τροποποίηση ακινησίας από Μάιο αντί Νοέμβρη) και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ που ενω είχε ξεκινήσει, σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια και παραμένει σβηστό στο λιμάνι. Αλλά και του ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ μάλλον η τελευταία χρονιά είναι.

----------


## chrb

Ημιταχύπλοο δηλαδή ο Κεντέρης του χρόνου...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης στην κώ στις 11/8 
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...08/1078042.htm

----------


## chrb

To καράβι είναι τώρα στις εγκαταστάσεις της Fincantieri στο Παλερμο , θα αλλάξει μηχανές όπως είχε ανακοινωθεί (από pielstick που είχε θα αποκτήσει mtu) και από ότι φαίνεται θα προλάβει το καλοκαίρι. Η γραμμή που θα δραστηριοποιηθεί είναι Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Σαντορίνη.Να πούμε ακόμα πως η διαφήμιση της τιμ είναι ακόμα στις μπάντες του πλοίου.

----------


## George

Καλά η διαφήμιση είναι θέμα ωρών να φύγει από τις πάντες του πλοίου. Πιστεύω ότι θα φύγουν πάντως μιας και μου φαίνεται απίθανο να πληρώνει η ΤΙΜ για να είναι τα πλοία δεμένα σε Πειραιά και Λαύριο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ξέρουμε αν θα μειωθεί η ταχύτητα του ?

----------


## chrb

20-cyl θα είναι οι καινούριες όπως και οι pielstick.Δεν ξέρουμε όμως ακόμα πόση ισχύ θα έχουν οι μηχανές.¶ρα ακόμα άγνωστη η ταχύτητά του... Ξέρουμε πότε περίπου θα έρθει για να ξεκινήσει;

----------


## George

Οι μηχανές θα είναι πάνω κάτω ίδιες με τις προηγούμενες σε απόδοση. Τώρα το πόσο θα το πάνε το πλοίο είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο. Λογικά τέλη Ιουνίου με αρχές Ιουλίου.

----------


## xara

Η NEL Lines ενημερώνει ότι το πλοίο της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ ΤΧΠ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ύστερα από επιτυχή αντικατάσταση των κύριων μηχανών του στα Ναυπηγεία Ficantieri της Ιταλίας αναμένεται να αφιχθεί στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά την Πέμπτη 27/07/2006 και όχι την Τετάρτη 26/07/2006 όπως αρχικά είχε προγραμματιστεί. Η ολιγόωρη αυτή καθυστέρηση οφείλεται στις τελικές ρυθμίσεις των μηχανών και στις αυξημένες ώρες δοκιμών που απαιτήθηκαν από τους κατασκευαστές των μηχανών.

Για τους 298 επιβάτες μας που πρόκειται να ταξιδέψουν από Πειραιά προς Πάρο, Νάξο και Σαντορίνη στις 28 Ιουλίου στις 8:30 π.μ. ενημερώνουμε ότι το δρομολόγιο θα εκτελεστεί την ίδια ώρα αλλά με το πλοίο Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ. Η εταιρεία μας λαμβάνοντας υπ’όψιν την προτίμηση των επιβατών μας για την μετακίνηση τους με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ προσφέρει την δωρεάν μετακίνηση τους στο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο. Το πλοίο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ θα αναχωρήσει μετά το πέρας των επιθεωρήσεων από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης ώστε να εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο από Σαντορίνη προς Νάξο, Πάρο και Πειραιά όπως έχει προγραμματιστεί. 

Η NEL Lines στα πλαίσια της καλύτερης εξυπηρέτησης του επιβατικού της κοινού υιοθέτησε την παραπάνω πολιτική με αίσθημα ευθύνης. Το επιβατικό κοινό μπορεί είτε να επικοινωνήσει στο 210 41 15 015 και στο 210 41 13 722 είτε να επισκεφθεί το κεντρικό πρακτορείο της NEL Lines στην ¶στιγγος 2 & Ακτή Τζελέπη, Πειραιά (Πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη) από 6:00 π.μ. έως 11 μ.μ. για την διευθέτηση επιστροφής χρημάτων των εισιτηρίων τους και την ταυτόχρονη παραλαβή των δωρεάν εισιτηρίων τους.

Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ το πιο σύγχρονο πλοίο της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας θα εκτελέσει κανονικά τα δρομολόγια για το επιβατικό μας κοινό καθημερινά στις 8:30 π.μ. από το Σάββατο 29 Ιουλίου.

Εμπιστευτείτε την NEL LINES για τις καλοκαιρινές σας διακοπές.

Ξυπνάτε αργότερα…και φτάνετε νωρίτερα, ταξιδεύοντας με το πλοίο Αίολος Κεντέρης. Το ταχύτερο πλοίο της Μεσογείου με χωρητικότητα 1.742 ατόμων και 450 αυτοκινήτων ταξιδεύει καθημερινά στις 8:30 π.μ. από Πειραιά για Πάρο σε 2 ώρες και 40 λεπτά, Νάξο σε 3 ώρες και 35 λεπτά και Σαντορίνη σε 5 ώρες και 35 λεπτά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

1700 επιβάτες είχε το Σάββατο το Αίολος Κεντέρης΄.
Ακούστηκε ότι το πλοίο θα μείνει και το χειμώνα ξέρει κανείς αν αληθεύει ?

----------


## Paralia

Εγώ αμφιβάλω αν θα βγάλει το Σεπτέμβριο…
Αλήθεια, γιατί στο δρομολόγιο της αναχώρησης εμφανίζεται πως κάνει Πειραιά – Σαντορίνη σε 4:40 (08:30 αναχώρηση – 13:10 άφιξη) και στην επιστροφή 5:30 (αναχώρηση 17:30 αναχώρηση - 23:00 άφιξη)? 
Έχει ανηφόρα στην επιστροφή?  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Morgan

υπαρχουν αρκετοι λογοι για ενα βαπορι να επιλεγει να κανει μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια , μια διαδρομη που μπορει να βγαλει και σε μικροτερο χρονο.
κυριως οικονομικοι..

----------


## Paralia

Αυτό θα ίσχυε αν το πλοίο πραγματικά εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο της αναχώρησης στο χρόνο που αναφέρει. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως φτάνει στη Σαντορίνη στις !4:15 – 14:30. δηλαδή περίπου στις 6 ώρες αντί για 4:40. Ο πραγματικός λόγος λοιπόν που η διάρκεια του ταξιδιού εμφανίζεται με αυτό τον τρόπο, είναι ώστε στα χαρτιά τουλάχιστον να μην ξεπερνάει το 10ωρο ώστε να χρειάζεται το καράβι δεύτερο πλήρωμα….

----------


## Morgan

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ 6?
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ 4.40?

----------


## Paralia

Λες να μπορούσε να το κάνει και να μη το διαφήμιζε? Όλες οι διαφημίσεις αναφέρουν 5:35, μόνο στα πλάνα το άνοιξε 4:40 για τους λόγους που ανέφερα πιο πάνω. Το πλοίο μέχρι την Πάρο που είναι φορτωμένο πηγαίνει με 30 μίλια, για να έκανε 4:40 για τη Σαντορίνη θα έπρεπε να πιάνει 41….

----------


## Morgan

κοιτα....

μπορει ενα πλοιο να εχει την δυνατοτητα να πιανει μια μεγαλη ταχυτητα , η οποια ομως να μην ειναι συμφερουσα λογω μεγαλυτερης καταναλωσης καυσιμων . με αυτη την λογικη (δεν ξερω φυσικα απο ποσταλια) ναι θα μπορουσε να το κανει και να μην το διαφημιζει. ...θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα παλιοτερα τα πλοια των μινωικων που κατεβαιναν Κρητη και ενω οταν εκαναν βραδυνο , οι ωρες ηταν 12(!!) , οταν ειχαμε εκλογες ...και εκαναν πρωινα οι ωρες επεφταν στις 7! Συμφερε ομως γιατι εφευγε γεματο και τα λεφτα εβγαιναν απο διαφορες πλευρες!

εξου και ο διαχωρισμος στα "ειδη ταχυτητας" π.χ. eco speed , service speed κτλ.

επαναλαμβανω πως δεν ξερω απο ταχυτητες σε αυτα τα πλοια αλλα ειμαι καθετος στο οτι τα βαπορια μπορουν να πιασουν μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες απο αυτες που διαφημιζονται παντα με το αναλογο κοστος (οι διαφορες ειναι τεραστιες σε καταναλωση καυσιμου).

υ.γ. σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν αγνοω αυτο που λες...αλλωστε το παπατζιλικι και το "να την κανουμε στο τζαμπα" ζει και βασιλευει

----------


## George

Εγώ έχω χάσει τον μπούσουλα με το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος. Τα 41 μίλια από όσο γνωρίζω, τα έχει. Βέβαια να υπενθυμίσω, για όποιον δεν το ξέρει, ότι ο Κεντέρης σε αυτή την ταχύτητα καίει *14 τόνους την ώρα*. Από την άλλη πάλι το 41 με το 30 είναι τεράστια διαφορά. Και σε γενικές γραμμές, πάρτε ένα κανονικό ποστάλι να κάνετε οικονομία και στην τσέπη σας :Cool:

----------


## Morgan

αν και τοσο, τοτε μιλαμε για πολλα λεφτα...εχει υποψην του κανεις ποσο παει ο τονος το rmg 380 ifo στον Πειραια.... :Wink:

----------


## Paralia

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά την Πέμπτη. Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν την πώληση του στο εξωτερικό. Είμαι περίεργος να μάθω που θα δρομολογηθεί. Γιατί με την κατανάλωση που έχει, θα πρέπει να δρομολογηθεί σε γραμμή χρυσορυχείο για να μπορεί να βγάζει τα έξοδα του.

----------


## George

Εγώ ξέρω για ναύλωση και όχι για πώληση. Κατά την δική μου ταπεινή άποψη μακάρι να πουλήθηκε γιατί θα ανασάνει η ΝΕΛ. Από κει και πέρα μην ξεχνάς πως εκεί κάτω το χρήμα και το πετρέλαιο ρέει αύθονα σε πολύ καλύτερες τιμές από ότι εδώ. Οπότε δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα.

----------


## cortomaltese

Σωστοι ολοι, το βαπορι ναυλωθηκε στη θεση του θαλασσινη στην Ερυθρα. Ομως το μικρο εχει γινει detained απο το τοπικο port state control γιατι μετα το ναυαγιο του EL BOCACCIO 98 εχουνε αγριεψει οι αραπαδες. Ο Κεντερης εχει φυγει με πλοιαρχους τον Χαρη Τσουκαλα και τον Αποστολη Κουντουρη και ελπιζουν οτι θα τον δουλεψουν στη θεση του μικρου που αναμενεται να γυρισει οσωνουπω

----------


## Giorgos_D

Η Θαλασσινή με detention στην Ερυθρά αλλά χωρίς προβλήματα εδώ?

----------


## cortomaltese

ΓιΑτι εχεις την εντυπωση οτι η ΔΕΕΠ ειναι σα να λεμε USCG??

----------


## Giorgos_D

Τώρα μου συγκρίνεις τη βούρτσα με τη ............. Λούτσα.
Αλλά τι δουλειά έχει το USCG στην Ερυθρά.
Μιλάμε οτι το BOCACCIO βυθίστηκε τόσο γρήγορα που κανείς δεν πρόλαβε να αντιδράσει. Και η αιτία άργησε να μαθευτεί. Πλήρη μεσάνυχτα. Αν σε μια χώρα, που συνέβη ενα τέτοιο δυστύχημα με τόσα θύματα, άφηναν το BOCACCIO να ταξιδεύει και δεν αφήνουν τη ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ, τι μπορουμε να υποθεσουμε για την κατάστασή της;
Εντάξει, μετά από αυτό που συνέβει σίγουρα θα πέρασαν στο άλλο άκρο, αλλά δεν μπορούσαν να διορθωθούν τα προβλήματα της ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗΣ και έπρεπε να στείλουν τον ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ?

----------


## cortomaltese

Οπως ελεγε και καποιος στο ΚΕΣΕΝ "σεεε παρακολουθωω" εδω λοιπον αντιστρεφοντας το θα ελεγα δεν με παρακολουθεις. Ακριβως επειδη το USCG δεν μπορει σε καμια περιπτωση να συγκριθει με τους δικους μας φωστηρες γιαυτο και λεω οτι εδω με το γνωστο τροπο προσαρμογης ολα γινονται, καλη θεληση να υπαρχει. Οι αραπαδες τωρα μετα το μακελιο φτασανε στο αλλο ακρο, μην ξεχναμε οτι το βαπορι μας κανει σχεδον-αν οχι-τα ιδια ταξιδια και αρα ειναι στην "εμπολεμη περιοχη". Αρα λογικο ειναι να φτασανε στο αλλο ακρο, το θεμα γιαυτους ειναι ακομα ζεστο. Λεπτομερεις δεν ξερω, αλλα επισης να καταθεσω οτι ουτως 'η αλλως ενδιαφερον για τον ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ υπηρχε απο το καλοκαιρι, καθως και οτι το βαπορι δεν ειναι μονο detained αλλα υπαρχουν και προβληματα με τους ναυλωτες οικονομικης φυσεως. Μαλον λοιπον καπου στη μεση βρισκεται-ως συνηθως- η αληθεια. 
Επισης το συγχωρεμενο δεν βυθιστηκε καθολου αποτομα, αν διαβασες "Ε" με τις απομαγνητοφωνησεις του VDR το βαπορι καιγοτανε επι ωρες και βουλιαζε σταδιακα και οι ανθρωποι ηταν εκτος φασης. 
Κακα τα ψεμματα κυριοι, αν δε σε εχουνε στη σεντρα συνεχως δε γινεται προκοπη. Μπορει να μην θελω να ακουω για αμερικανους αλλα αυτη η υπηρεσια εχει καταφερει να κανει μονο πραγματικα αξιοπλοα βαπορια να πιανουν τα λιμανια τους

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ίσως όλη αυτή η φαινομενική αναστάτωση να είναι προσωρινή, όπως εδώ άλλωστε μετά το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ, και να σταματήσει όταν "το μαχαίρι φτάσει στο κόκκαλο."
Τουλάχιστον ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ας δουλέψει καλά εκεί γιατί αρκετά έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί τα πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής του, για το καλό του ίδιου του πλοίου και της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## xara

Το δεύτερο πλοίο της ΝΕΛ, μετά το Παναγιά Πάρου απέπλευσε για τις ζεστές θάλασσες. Πρόκειται για το «Αίολος Κεντέρης» το οποίο απέπλευσε την Κυριακή από τον Πειραιά και θα αρχίζει δρομολόγια μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Τακτική της ΝΕΛ είναι να απασχολεί όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο μπορεί με κερδοφόρες ναυλώσεις τα πλοία της.
http://www.marinews.gr/

----------


## parianos

τι λετε παιδια;εφυγε ο Κεντερης για Ερυθρα;δεν το πιστευω αυτο, το ερχομενο καλοκαιρι τι θα γινει στην Παροναξια; Μονο τα BLUE STAR;

----------


## George

Το επόμενο καλοκαίρι δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει τρομερές διαφορές από αυτό που πέρασε. ¶λλωστε ο Κεντέρης δούλεψε ελάχιστα και μόνο τον Αύγουστο ουσιαστικά. Ωστόσο υπήρχαν και Highspeed, και συμβατικά της HSW και συμβατικά του Αγούδημου πέρα από τα Blue Star. 
Πάντως για να μην αγχώνεσαι, το πλοίο υποτείθεται ότι έχει ναυλωθεί για τους χειμερινούς μήνες στην Ερυθρά μαζί με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ και θα ξαναέρθει το καλοκαίρι. Αν θες τη δικιά μου άποψη όμως, καλύτερα να μείνουν και τα δύο κάτω που και φθηνότερα καύσιμα έχουν και το χρήμα ρέει.

----------


## George

> Αν θες τη δικιά μου άποψη όμως, καλύτερα να μείνουν και τα δύο κάτω που και φθηνότερα καύσιμα έχουν και το χρήμα ρέει.


Δεν παρέγγελνα ένα τάνκερ καλύτερα; Θα γινόμουν και πλούσιος! 
 Ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ *μας τελείωσε*  λοιπόν κι έτσι κλείνει ένα αποτυχημένο κατά τη γνώμη κεφάλαιο για τη ΝΕΛ. Μπράβο σε όποιον κατάφερε κι έκλεισε τη συμφωνία και μάλιστα σε τόσο καλή τιμή. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το σκάφος όπου κι αν πάει αλλά εμένα προσωπικά δεν θα μου λείψει καθόλου.

----------


## gvaggelas

και μία φωτό του κατά την είσοδό του στο λιμάνι της ΧίουPHOT00081.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Εχασες την ευκαιρια να δεις τον *ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ* 
ΠαροΝαξια-Σαντορινη,να περναει καταπελτη απο πανω.Εκει να δεις Φωτογραφιες!
Μιλαμε για το καλοκαιρι του 2006 , μην τα μπερδεψουμε

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΟ ΓΡΙΓΟΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΘΡΥΛΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ 'ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ'
Εικόνα 874.jpg

----------


## George

Κακά τα ψέμματα το πιο γρήγορο πλέον στην ελληνική αγορά είναι το HIGHSPEED 5. Και του ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ του πήρε την πρωτιά μέσα από τα χέρια.

----------


## AegeanIslands

H Πρωτια δικαιωματικα ανηκει στο *ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ*.
Το πλοιο εχει οριο στροφων που πρεπει να ανοιξει λογω 
μειωτηρων , μην το αδικουμε λοιπον το βαπορι που για 
λεπτομερειες δεν 40 ριζε!  :Cool:

----------


## STRATHGOS

Ειχα ακουση οτι στα δοκιμαστηκα οταν το πηρε η νελ. απο *ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ* εκανε 4 ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ 40 ΛΕΠΤΑ διλαδει πρεπη να αγγιξε λιγο πολη πανο απο 40 ΚΟΝΒΟΥΣ!!!!!!!! ΑΝ ξερι κανενασ τιποτα παραπανο ΑΣ τοπη? :Cool:  παντοσ εδω στην μυτιληνη το καταλαβεναμε απο μακρια οτι ερχοταν σικονε *ΤΣΟΥΝΑΜΙ*.....ΧΑ.......ΧΑ.........ΧΑ.......:evil: ΜΑΣ ΕΧΗ :-?ΛΙΨΗ..

----------


## gasim

Ποτέ όμως δεν δρομολογήθηκε Πειραιά-Μυτιλήνη, αλλά Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, και έτσι αυτό το 4 ώρες & 40 λεπτά έγινε στην πράξη πάνω από 6 ώρες, και αρκετές φορές κοντά στο 8ωρο.    Το εισητήριο όμως που 'χρεωνόμασταν' ήταν για τη super-χρήγορη ταχύτητα.  Κάπου εκεί χάλασε η σούπα και δεν περπάτησε.

----------


## jps

Κάτσε τώρα που θα ξανάρθει να το χρονομετρήσουμε πάλι !!!!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

δεν λεω φιλε μου για κανονικα δρομολογια του πλοιου λεω για τα δοκιμαστικα που εκανε οταν το παραλαβανε.τωρα οσο για να το χρονομετρισουμε λιγο δισκολο......και οσο γιατην ταχυτιτα πρεπη να το κανουν αυτη που ανφιβαλουν για την ταχυτιτατου παντοσ  ο κοσμοσ τησ μυτιληνησ ξερι πολη καλα αν το πλοιο ειχε κουραγια για τετιεσ τεχυτιτεσ στο διαβατου τα σικονε ολα!!!!!σοστοσ σιφουνασ.. αλοστε αυτο ειτανε και το προβλιμα!!!!χα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gasim

To ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα ήταν η αντιοικονομική εκμετάλλευση του πλοίου.  Ένα πλοίο τόσο γρήγορο δεν το βάζεις να κάνει island hopping.  Μπες-βγες στα λιμάνια ακυρώνεται το βασικό του πλεονέκτημα.  Γι' αυτό αρκετές φορές η λειτουργία του ήταν ασύμφορη, ακόμα και με το ακριβό εισητήριο.  Η μόνη ίσως γραμμή που θα μπορούσε να ταιριάξει είναι κατευθείαν Ίο-Σαντορίνη, εκεί ακριβώς που φέτος ήταν το Highspeed 5.  Και ναι, κατευθείαν για Μυτιλήνη, μόνο που αυτό δεν το έκανε.

----------


## gasim

> Κάτσε τώρα που θα ξανάρθει να το χρονομετρήσουμε πάλι !!!!!!


Πότε θα ξανάρθει;  Αφού άλλαξε ιδιοκτησία και σαλπάρει στην Αραπιά!:-?

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟ ΑΡΑΠΙΑ:evil: .ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΒΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΜΠΩΡΗ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΑΛΑ ΔΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΕΣΗ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ....:-?

----------


## viramola

ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## STRATHGOS

kata την κριση σου αυτο το καραβι που επρεπε να το βαλουν.... :Very Happy:

----------


## jumpman

Yparxei mhpws prosfath fwtografia apo to ploio?Tha ithela na dw se ti katastash vrisketai.Kati akoma exw na proteinw alla den kserw pou prepei na to grapsw.Na aftiaksoume ena thema gia ton an exei apogoreutiko h oxi kai na to enhmerwnoume opote kseroume kati.Kalh idea gia osous tha ithelan na taksidepsoun.Shmera epi thn eukairia, mhpws eixe apogoreutiko h logo apergias ta ploia efugan ola stis 12?

----------


## Apostolos

To Πλοίο βρίσκεται μαζί με το πρώιν Πάρου παροπλισμένα και βρίσκεται μόνο πλήρωμα ασφαλείας εκεί

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Yparxei mhpws prosfath fwtografia apo to ploio?Tha ithela na dw se ti katastash vrisketai.Kati akoma exw na proteinw alla den kserw pou prepei na to grapsw.Na aftiaksoume ena thema gia ton an exei apogoreutiko h oxi kai na to enhmerwnoume opote kseroume kati.Kalh idea gia osous tha ithelan na taksidepsoun.Shmera epi thn eukairia, mhpws eixe apogoreutiko h logo apergias ta ploia efugan ola stis 12?


*jumpan* για σενα που ενδιαφερεσε!
RedSea b.jpg
RedSea.jpg
στη Safaga

----------


## jumpman

apo oti vlepw exei krathsei ta xrwmata tou.

----------


## STRATHGOS

ti onoma exi tora ro ploio :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος RED SEA 1 ή αλλιώς البحر اّحمر 1

----------


## gasim

Το λέει και ο τίτλος του thread!  Red Sea 1.

----------


## Apostolos

Το λευκό ήταν πολύ όμορφο....
Picture 020.jpg

----------


## polykas

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΣ ΤΗΣ NEL-LINES OΠOY ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΙ.



AEOLOS KENTERIS.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΕΘΝΗ ΥΔΑΤΑ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1185

----------


## Apostolos

Τέλειες οι φώτο σου! Μένω άναυδος!

----------


## gasim

Και μια ...συλλεκτική. Τραβηγμένη από το κατάστρωμα του Ταξιάρχη, βλέπουμε στο λιμένι της Μυτιλήνης και τον Θεόφιλο, και το Μυτιλήνη, και το Κεντέρης.

Αν απορείτε το πώς βρέθηκαν ταυτόχρονα όλα τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ στο λιμάνι, η απάντηση βρίσκεται στην ημερομηνία της φωτογραφίας. Ήταν η Κυριακή των εκλογών του 2004.


First View 45 copy.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΕΣ ΠΟΥ Θ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ.ΘΕΡΜΕΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΙΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ADMINISTRATOR NIKO ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΡΦΟΠΟΙΗΣE ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ MESSAGE

----------


## JASON12345

> Αν απορείτε το πώς βρέθηκαν ταυτόχρονα όλα τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ στο λιμάνι, η απάντηση βρίσκεται στην ημερομηνία της φωτογραφίας. Ήταν η Κυριακή των εκλογών του 2004.
> 
> 
> First View 45 copy.jpg


Καλά εσύ εκείνη την ημέρα έβγαζες φωτογραφίες με καράβια? :Surprised:

----------


## scoufgian

μια ακομη φωτογραφια απο τον αυθεντικο αιολο κεντερη απο τη μυτιληνη με background τη τουρκια

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1262

----------


## Νaval22

o ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ και σε παζλ

IMG.jpg

----------


## Baggeliq

O Κενότερης είναι αραγμένος στην πρώτη προβλήτα του πρώτου λιμανιού της Ελλάδας τον Πειραιά και αναμένει ποτέ θα ξεκινήσει και πάλι τα ταξίδια του σίγουρα τα εξάδα του είναι ασύμφορα και βασικά το ιδικό καύσιμο που θέλει αλλά είμαι πεπεισμένος  ότι θα πλεύσει πάλι στα ανοιχτό του Αιγαίου  γιατί η NEL δεν έχει πει την τελευταία λέξη της ακόμα είναι ένα από τα καράβια που είχα ταξιδέψει και για ένα χρονικό διάστημα εκπαιδευτικά εκεί ως Ηλεκτρολόγος και ξέρω ότι την τεχνολογία που διαθέτει σήμερα κανένα άλλο πλοίο στην Ελλάδα δεν έχει μόνο το Κνωσός μπορεί… 






Πηγη ! Photo  : http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net

----------


## Νaval22

βασικά αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι οι μηχανές του ήταν συνδεδεμένες με συστήματα αυτομάτου ελέγχου που έπερναν ερεθίσματα απο το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον.

----------


## 2nd mate

ΕΡΧΕΤΕ!!!!!. πολυ εντονη κινητικοτητα την παρασκευη στον πειραια απο την ΝΕΛ η οποια στελνει ατομα που ειναι ηδη ναυτολογημενα σε πλοια της για να φερουν τον βαπορα. το θεμα ειναι γιατι ερχετε πισω το πλοιο και με ποια διακιοδοσια το φερνει πισω η εταιρεια που το πουλησε????

----------


## scoufgian

> ΕΡΧΕΤΕ!!!!!. πολυ εντονη κινητικοτητα την παρασκευη στον πειραια απο την ΝΕΛ η οποια στελνει ατομα που ειναι ηδη ναυτολογημενα σε πλοια της για να φερουν τον βαπορα. το θεμα ειναι γιατι ερχετε πισω το πλοιο και με ποια διακιοδοσια το φερνει πισω η εταιρεια που το πουλησε????


σπουδαιο νεο.παιδια να μαθουμε συντομα πληροφοριες

----------


## JASON12345

Καλή επαναφορά του.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Καλή επαναφορά του.


ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΠΕΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!!!

----------


## Leo

Έκπληξη Νο.2 σήμερα. Είναι αυτό ο RED SEA I (Αίολος Κεντέρης) που φαίνεται έξω απο την Κίμωλο προς Πειραιά? Ας το 'χουν μια ματιά οι Πειραιώτες
REDSEA1.JPG

----------


## μιχαλης79

Συμφωνα με το AIS αυτη την στιγμη κανει μανουβρα για να δεσει στο νεο μωλο Δραπετσωνας. 
Καλως μας ηρθε!!!

----------


## scoufgian

και να ο αιολος κεντερης ,σημερα στο νεο μωλο δραπετσωνας.αφιερωμενη ,η φωτογραφια στο φιλο leo,που σημερα το πρωι,μας εδωσε τη πληροφορια ,για τον ερχομο του.leo δικια σου.περισσοτερες ληψεις μπορειτε να δειτε εδω
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3225

----------


## captain 83

Και ανέβαινε με την ταχύτητα των 12,9 κόμβων παρακαλώ. Κόντρα με το Παναγία Τήνου έκανε άραγε;

----------


## gasim

To θέμα είναι γιατί επέστρεψε;  Μήπως για ...απλή ετήσια;  Είναι ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε από κάποια σίγουρη πηγή.

----------


## Apostolos

Το θέμα είναι ότι αρκετών απο εδώ το προσωπάκι χαμογέλασε...  :Smile:

----------


## Baggeliq

Ξεμπάρκαρε το Σάββατο το πρωί από το Πειραιά αν η πληροφορίες που έχω είναι σωστές και είναι έτυμο και πάλι για να  ταξίδια Επιτελούς !!!! η Κυκλάδες το περιμένουν και μόνιμα πια οπός γνωρίζω

----------


## Νaval22

ας μην αποκλείσουμε και το ενδεχόμενο να ξαναγοραστεί απο τη ΝΕΛ,αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου θα γίνει μήπως το πλοίο που πρόκειται να αγοραστεί είναι αυτό?

----------


## Baggeliq

> ας μην αποκλείσουμε και το ενδεχόμενο να ξαναγοραστεί απο τη ΝΕΛ,αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου θα γίνει μήπως το πλοίο που πρόκειται να αγοραστεί είναι αυτό?


 Ποιο σίγουρα οπός ακούω από ανθρώπους από την Μυτιλήνη που είναι και τα κεντρικά τις μπορεί πολλά σκέφτονται γιατί το σχέδιο τους να γίνουν η πρώτη ναυτική δύναμη στον βαρά και λίγο στα Δωδεκάνησα έπεσε στο φούντο οπός ξέουμε και η μετοχή της πέφτει ..

----------


## Νaval22

Ας ξαναδούμε το πλοίο σαν RED SEA 1 
100_4595.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και όμως μας το γύρισαν λαβομένο τον παπόρι σήμερα εντωπίστηκε ένα μικρό σχύσιμο αλλά το έφτιαξαν αμέσως τώρα όσο αφορά τα δρομολόγια άκουσα ότι το βαπόρι θα μπεί στην γραμμή ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΙΝΗ για περισσότερο ανταγωνισμό

----------


## Paralia

Το πλοίο δεν έβγαινε σε αυτή τη γραμμή όταν τα καύσιμα είχαν τη μισή τιμή και δεν υπήρχε το Νήσος Χίος (είχε δρομολογηθεί μόνο για 90 ημέρες). Συνεπώς είναι μάλλον αδύνατο να είναι βιώσιμο τη φετινή χρονιά.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Το πλοίο δεν έβγαινε σε αυτή τη γραμμή όταν τα καύσιμα είχαν τη μισή τιμή και δεν υπήρχε το Νήσος Χίος (είχε δρομολογηθεί μόνο για 90 ημέρες). Συνεπώς είναι μάλλον αδύνατο να είναι βιώσιμο τη φετινή χρονιά.


αυτο λεω και εγω....

----------


## Νικόλας

και μένα αυτή ήταν η απορία μου όταν μου το είπαν αλλά μάλλον εκεί θα πάει

----------


## MYTILENE

Και γώ για ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ άκουσα :Wink:

----------


## nireas

Εμένα πάντως δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργη η επαναδραστηριοποίηση του πλοίου στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Μην ξεχνάμε το γεγονός ότι η ΝΕΛ, πριν την εμφάνιση της HSW, είχε το μονοπώλιο στην Χίο-Μυτιλήνη αλλά με την δρομολόγηση του Νήσος Χίος έχασε σημαντικό μερίδιο αγοράς, ειδικά όσον αφορά τη Χιο. Επομένως, με τον ερχομό του Αίολος Κεντέρης (sorry, Red Sea I ήθελα να πω :Very Happy: ) μάλλον αποβλέπει στο να πετάξει έξω τον ανταγωνιστή, έστω και αν το πλοίο είναι μάλλον ασύμφορο με τα σημερινά δεδομένα (έχουμε και το πρόσφατο παράδειγμα της ΑΝΕΚ στα Χανιά με το Olympic Champion, προ Sea Star βεβαίως βεβαίως).
Δεν γνωρίζω, μια υπόθεση κάνω σύμφωνα με αυτά που λέτε...

----------


## gvaggelas

Βέβαια πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε και το κόστος. Στο Ν. Χίος η οικονομική θέση κοστίζει 33€ και το ταξίδι διαρκεί περίπου 6 ώρες και 15 λεπτά. Ο Κεντέρης νομίζω (έπειτα και από την μείωση ταχύτητας κοντά στις ακτές που του επιβλήθηκε) έκανε το ταξίδι σε περίπου 5 ώρες και το σισιτήριο κόστιζε αν θυμάμαι καλά 40-45€. Πρέπει λοιπόν να σκεφτούμε και το πόσοι είναι διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουν 10 € παραπάνω γα να κερδίσουν μία ώρα ταξιδιού.

----------


## xiwtis81

Φιλε Γιωργο καλα θυμασαι για τα 40-45 ευρω,με τη διαφορα πως το πετρελαιο απο τοτε που το εισητηριο ειχε αυτην τιμη,εχει ανεβει και γω δεν ξερω ποσες φορες.Αρα η τιμη λογικα θα διαφοροποιηθει στα 50-55 ευρω υπολογιζω(το ελαχιστο αφου ξερουμε ολοι τι καυσιμα καταπινει το εργαλειο).
Επειτα,δεν ειναι οτι ξαφνικα θα σταματησουν να ταξιδευουν ολοι με το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ και θα πανε με το RED SEA....Θελω να πω,και πως τα ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ(αν ξαναμπει)θα χασουν επιβατες.Και μην ξεχναμε οτι ο ολος υπερανταγωνισμος(αν υπαρξει δρομολογηση του)θα διαρκεσει απο Μαιο μεχρι αρχες Σεπτεμβρη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Τελος πρεπει να δουμε πρωτα πως θα τα 'μαγειρεψει' η ΝΕΛ για να δρομολογησει ενα πλοιο που δεν της ανηκει(που ολοι γνωριζουμε τι συμβαινει πραγματικα..)και να σκεφτουμε πως απεναντι της δεν εχει μια απλη HSW αλλα ολοκληρη SEA STAR,η οποια φυσικα δεν προκειται να κατσει με σταυρωμενα τα χερια... :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

το όλο θέμα είναι μέχρι να μπεί το RED SEA 1 στην γραμμή από κεί και πέρα δεν νομίζω πως η HSW μπορεί να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω στιν γραμμή είδη από αυτό που έχει κάνει όσο για τους επιβάτες που θα χάσουν τα άλλα βαπόρια της NEL σίγα λες και ο κεντέρης χωράει τόσα πολλά και από την άλλη τι την νοιάζει την εταιρία με ποιο πλοίο θα πας από την στιγμή που τα λεφτά τους θα τα πάρουν

----------


## NAXOS

Σημερινη πληροφορια λεει οτι θα μπη ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ αλλα με συμβατικη ταχυτητα (26 μιλλιων) και φανταζομαι και τιμη συμβατικου.
Δηλαδη αλλο ενα πλοιο περιπου με τα χαρακτηριστικα του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙ0Σ 
σε ταχυτητα και τιμες.

----------


## gasim

...και με τι σημαία (και όνομα) θα γίνουν όλα αυτά;  Είναι κάτι σαν αντιδάνειο  - το αντίθετο απ' ότι γινόταν παλιά, όταν κατηφόριzε χειμωνιάτικα στη Red Sea, τώρα θα ανεβαίνει καλοκαιριάτικα εδώ ή πρόκειται για μια άλλης μορφής συμφωνία;

----------


## Νaval22

Αυτό δεν είναι κακή ιδέα ειδικά αν σε αφήνουν να κάτσεις η να βγείς έξω δεν θα διαφέρει κατά πολύ απο το ΧΙΟΣ.Εγώ πάντως δεν βρίσκω παράλογη την δρομολόγηση του Χίο Μυτιλήνη κάποιος που έχει εμπειρία απο τη γραμμή καταλαβαίνει πως το καλοκαίρι τα πλοία δεν επαρκούν και ειδικά το περσινό καλακαίρι που έλειπε ο ταξιάρχης η ΝΕΛ ούτε η hsw μαζί δεν έφταναν για να καλύψουν τη κίνηση.Ξέρω αρκετούς που ακύρωσαν το ταξίδι τους η εστειλαν αυτοκίνητα με τη saos γιατί δεν έβρησκαν εισητήρια.Ας ελπίσουμε μόνο η δρομολόγηση του ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ να γίνει και με έξυπνα δρομολόγια πχ αναχώρηση απο πειραιά το πρωί και όχι 5 το απόγευμα όπως παλιά διπλά στα συμβατικά υπάρχουν πολλοί που δεν θέλουν να ταξιδεύουν όλη νύχτα και ταυτόχρονα θέλουν να φτάσουν μια λογική ώρα στο προορισμό τους και όχι νύχτα ώστε να συνεχίσουν μετά οδικώς στους δύσκολους δρόμους

----------


## gtogias

Καλησπέρα 

Σίγουρα η όποια επανεμφάνιση στα Ελληνικά νερά του Αίολου θα αποτελέσει έκπληξη, ιδιάιτερα με τις συνεχώς αυξανόμενες τιμές των καυσίμων. Για άλλους θετική και για άλλους όχι και τόσο.

Όπως και να έχει ένα ακόμη πλοίο είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενο. Το συγκεκριμένο όμως δε μπορεί να συγκριθεί ούτε με τα συμβατικά της ΝΕΛ ούτε με το δίδυμο Νήσος Χίος-Νήσος Μύκονος. Και σε χώρους και σε ατμόσφαιρα ταξιδιού τα νεότευκτα της HSW χωρίς να είναι καραβολατρικά υπερτερούν ασύγκριτα.

Από την άλλη το όποιο πλεονέκτημα του Αίολου, ιδιαίτερα η ταχύτητα του είναι κάτι που αμφιβάλλω αν θα απολαύσουμε μιας και για όλους τους γνωστούς λόγους πάει αρκετά "κομένο".

Σίγουρα όμως το δύσκολο διάστημα Ιουλίου-Αυγούστου η παρουσία του στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης θα ανακουφίσει πολλούς υποψήφιους ταξιδιώτες καθώς και τους επαγγελματικούς φορείς των δύο αυτών νησιών.

----------


## Paralia

> όσο για τους επιβάτες που θα χάσουν τα άλλα βαπόρια της NEL σίγα λες και ο κεντέρης χωράει τόσα πολλά και από την άλλη τι την νοιάζει την εταιρία με ποιο πλοίο θα πας από την στιγμή που τα λεφτά τους θα τα πάρουν


Ο Κεντέρης έχει αν θυμάμαι καλά περίπου 1.800 θέσεις και το καλοκαίρι κάνει ένα κυκλικό δρομολόγιο την ημέρα, συνεπώς η ΝΕΛ θα διπλασιάσει τις διαθέσιμες θέσεις που προσφέρει στη γραμμή.Προφανώς και τη νοιάζει, αν είναι να μεταφέρει τους ίδιους περίπου επιβάτες, με ένα όμως πλοίο περισσότερο.

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι βρε παιδιά όταν όμως λέω επιβάτες σκεφτήτε και τα οχήματα όπως και να το κάνουμαι ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ δεν έχει μεγαλύτερο γκαράζ από τον ΘΕΩΦΙΛΟ

----------


## gasim

Και μόνο η δυνατότητα ενός καθημερινού δρομολογίου από ένα πλοίο (σε αντίθεση με ένα δρομολόγιο κάθε δύο μέρες από τα συμβατικά) η ΝΕΛ πρακτικά διπλασιάζει την παρεχόμενη χωρητικότητά της.  

Έτσι θα έλεγα 1800 x 2, και ακόμα κι αν είναι λιγότερη η χωρητικότητα σε αυτοκίνητα του ... Red Sea από το Θεόφιλο, δεν παύει να ισχύει και εδώ το x 2.

----------


## 2nd mate

παιδια μη ξεχαντε οτι το γκαραζ του κεντερη δεν ειναι μονο αυτο που φαινεται στο επιπεδο του καταπελτη εχει και καταμπαρο και ραμπες. Η δυναμικη του ειναι για 440 Ι.Χ.οπως και να το κανουμε δεν ειναι και λιγα.μας το επιβεβαιωνει και το site της alstom.
http://www.ship-technology.com/projects/aeolos/

----------


## Leo

Δεν ξέρω που θα αποφασίσει η ΝΕΛ να δρομολογίσει το πλοίο, όμως κι αυτό όπως και όλα τα αδέλφια του ποτέ δεν στέριωσε σε μια γραμμή. Μιά χρονιά έκανε Ρόδο, μια άλλη Χίο Μυτιλήνη (Λήμνο) Θεσσαλονίκη. Επίσης μια Παροναξία Σαντορίνη. 
Υπάρχουν προβλήματα όπως απόνερα (βασικό), αστάθεια γραμμής, μεγάλο ταχύπλοο πλοίο με ακριβά εισητήρια που δύσκολα πιάνει πληρότητες και είμαι σκεπτικός αν κάνει για το Αιγαίο. Επίσης ένα πλοίο που δουλεύει 3-4 μήνες τον χρόνο δεν νομίζω ότι είναι επικερδές και ότι μπορεί να κάνει απόσβεση κεφαλάιου... Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πλεονέκτημα το γκαράζ, οι ράμπες και τα πατάρια ή η μεγάλη χωρητικότητα σε επιβάτες.

----------


## apollo_express

Στο λιμάνι της Νάξου
DSCN1023.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΠΟ ΠΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΣΤΡΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ?

----------


## Νικόλας

το πλοίο απ΄ότι έμαθα μάλλον θα ξεκινήσει 24-26 απριλίου δρομολόγια

----------


## captain 83

Για ποιόν προορισμό  θα ξεκινήσει; Γιατί πολλά ακούγονται για το που θα πάει.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Για ποιόν προορισμό θα ξεκινήσει; Γιατί πολλά ακούγονται για το που θα πάει.


Χίο-Μυτιλήνη φίλε captain :Razz:

----------


## STRATHGOS

κανενα νεο εχουμε??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

λοιπον ο κεντερης σημερα ηταν ερμητικα κλειστος μ εξαιρεση καποια στιγμη που ηρθε το οχημα τροφοδοσιας και ανοιξε για λιγο η αριστερη μπουκαπορτα.η μονη εισοδος που ηταν ανοιχτη,ηταν αυτη των επιβατων ,που απ οτι ειδα,ηδη εχει κρεμαστει η ελληνικοτατη πινακιδα "ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ"
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3608

----------


## Νaval22

Ξέρει κανείς τι θα γίνει με την επανένταξη του πλοίου στη ΝΕΛ και με τη σημαία του ΔΕΝ θέλω να δώ να κάνει Χίο Μυτιλήνη με σημαία Μάλτας

----------


## ARMENISTIS

Mia foto apo tote pou katevene sthn Rodo.

----------


## marioskef

H NEL πάντως είναι φανερό οτι είναι εντελώς αναξιόπιστη αν δρομολογηθεί πάλι στην Ελλάδα...
Προσωπικά αν ήμουν μικρομέτοχος τώρα θα είχα πουλήσει όσο όσο, όχι γιατί κάνουν στραβά τη δουλειά τους, αλλά γιατί μας δουλεύουν...

----------


## STRATHGOS

ξερετε αν η εταιρια που το ειχε [αγοραση] ειχε κιαλα πλοια....ποσ λενε την εταιρια....που ειναι τα γραφια.... :Sad:

----------


## marioskef

Σίγουρα δεν ήταν Ελληνική...
Ότι και να ήταν, απλά το έκαναν για να παρουσιάσουν μια καλή εικόνα για την εταιρεία...

----------


## STRATHGOS

την δευτερα θα προσπαθισο να επηκινονισο με την εταιρια.. :Confused:

----------


## nautikos

> την δευτερα θα προσπαθισο να επηκινονισο με την εταιρια..


Αστο καλυτερα, θα πετανε χαρταετο με αφισα του Κεντερη:mrgreen:

----------


## Νaval22

Αυτά θα είναι καλά ερωτήματα μετοχων στη γενική συνέλευση

----------


## marioskef

> ξερετε αν η εταιρια που το ειχε [αγοραση] ειχε κιαλα πλοια....ποσ λενε την εταιρια....που ειναι τα γραφια....


Τελικά βρήκα κάτι που ίσως να απαντά στο ερώτημά σου...
Λογικά από ότι κατάλαβα από το ενημερωτικό, τα πλοία ανήκουν έκαστο σε μονοβάπορες εταιρείες, των οποίων η μητρική τους έχει έδρα το... Παναμά. Προφανώς μην περιμένειες να βρεις κάποιον παναμέζο πίσω από την εταιρεία...
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό βοηθά και τι κέρδισες από αυτή τη γνώση αλλά εσύ τη ζήτησες...
Και ενημερωτικά, οι μετοχές της εν λόγω εταιρείας έχουν παραχωρηθεί ως ενέχυρο στην ΝΕΛ μέχρι οι Παναμέζοι να εξοφλήσουν πλήρως το χρέος τους προς την ΝΕΛ... :Wink:

----------


## gvaggelas

Τρέχα γύρευε. Και ποιος λέει ότι ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρείας δεν είναι η ίδια η ΝΕΛ, η οποία πούλησε το πλοίο στην ουσία στον εαυτό της, αποκομίζοντας έσοδα, αλλά διατηρώντας και το πλοίο, το οποίο στη συνέχεια ναυλωσε (μέσω της εταιρείας στον παναμά) στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα. Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι, απλά υποθέσεις κάνω.

----------


## Νaval22

Και εγώ αυτή την εντύπωση έχω πως αν ψάξει κανείς τη παναμέζικη εταιρεία θα βρεί μια άμμεση σύνδεση με τη ΝΕΛ ίσως να είναι και κάποια θυγατρική στην οποία έδωσε το πλοίο,το ότι υπάρχει κάποια μορφή πώλησης είναι σίγουρο απλά δεν πιστεύω πως είναι πώληση σε τρίτους

----------


## marioskef

Χωρίς να έχω στοιχεία για αυτό πέρα από ότι αναφέρεται στο ενημερωτικό της εταιρείας, είναι μια αρκετά λογική υπόθεση. &#168;Οχι πως κατ αναγκη είναι ορθή αλλά πλέον δεν θα ήταν έκπληξη για μένα αν ακουγα κάτι τετοιο...
Για να είμαστε ακόμα πιο ακριβείς όμως, επισήμως έχει αποπληρωθεί το 75&#37;  περίπου της συμφωνηθήσας τιμής. Το υπόλοιπο 25% πρέπει να αποπληρωθεί μέχρι το τελος Μαίου, που αν όντως γίνει τότε  θα πρέπει να κλείσουν όλα τα στόματα... Μέχρι τότε όμως στην ουσία η πώληση είναι μη πώληση γιατί  με το να έχεις ενέχυρο τις μετοχές μια χρεωκοπημένης εταιρείας ουσιαστικά δεν εξασφαλίζεις τίποτε άλλο από το να πάρεις το πλοίο σου πίσω...
Ίσως έχοντας εισπράξει πρώτα 60 εκ ευρώ, ίσως και όχι γιατί αν η παναμέζοι πλήρωσαν απλά από κάποιο δάνειο τότε στην ουσία μιλάμε για ένα κρυφό τρόπο να δανειστείς

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά ένα μονίζω πως είναι το συμπέρασμα όσο ήταν o GEORGE ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ στο τιμόνι της ΝΕΛ κάπως πήγε να πάρει τα πάνω της η εταιρία τώρα την βλέπω να μένει στάσιμη και σιγά σιγά την πέρνει η κάτω φόρα

----------


## marioskef

> ξερετε αν η εταιρια που το ειχε [αγοραση] ειχε κιαλα πλοια....ποσ λενε την εταιρια....που ειναι τα γραφια....


Και για να μη λες οτι δεν σε προσεχω...
Οι εταιρείες που ζήτησες ήταν οι PICTOR SHIPPING S.A. και WAVES SHIPPING S.A.

----------


## gvaggelas

Για να είμαστε ακόμα πιο ακριβείς όμως, επισήμως έχει αποπληρωθεί το 75% περίπου της συμφωνηθήσας τιμής. Το υπόλοιπο 25% πρέπει να αποπληρωθεί μέχρι το τελος Μαίου, που αν όντως γίνει τότε θα πρέπει να κλείσουν όλα τα στόματα... 

Και αν η offshore εταιρεία έχει πάρει κάποιο δάνειο??? Πιθανόν η όλη ιστορία να έγινε προειμένου η ΝΕΛ να καταφέρει να δανειστεί (διότι με βάση τους ισολογισμούς των τελευταίων ετών παρουσιάζει λειτουργικές ζημίες). Και τί θα γίνει στην περίπτωση που δεν αποπληρωθεί το πλοίο??? Η ΝΕΛ θα κρατήσει βάση της συμφωνίας τις μετοχές και άρα και το πλοίο, οπότε ποιος θα ξεπληρώσει το τυχόν δάνειο που πήρε η παναμέζικη εταιρεία (διότι μάλλον δάνειο έγινε μιας και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι κατάφερε να εξοφλήσει το 75% του πλοίου σε ένα χρόνο μόνο από την εκμετάλλευσή του). 



Μέχρι τότε όμως στην ουσία η πώληση είναι μη πώληση γιατί με το να έχεις ενέχυρο τις μετοχές μια χρεωκοπημένης εταιρείας ουσιαστικά δεν εξασφαλίζεις τίποτε άλλο από το να πάρεις το πλοίο σου πίσω...

Εδώ είναι ένα άλλο ζητούμενο. Αν η παναμέζικη εταιρεία χρεωκοπήσει, ποιος θα αναλάβει τα χρέη της??? Η ΝΕΛ που θα έχει πάρει τις μετοχές της (εφόσον αυτές έχει ως ενέχυρο)?. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση αλλά ας την αναφέρω. Αν στην συμφωνία υπάρχει όρος ότι η ΝΕΛ σε περίπτωση χρεωκοπίας πάρει τις μετοχές, αλλά δεν αναλάβει τις υποχρεώσεις τις, τότε έχουμε το εξής:
1. Η ΝΕΛ έχει εισπράξει ένα μεγάλο ποσό της αξίας του πλοίου
2. Με δάνειο που πήρε "τρίτος"
3. Ο οποίος πτωχεύει
4. Η ΝΕΛ παίρνει στην κυριότητά της το πλοίο
5. Οι δανειστές τρέχουν να πάρουν τα χρήματά τους από την παναμέζικη εταιρεία, οι μέτοχοι των οποίων μπορεί να είναι ορισμένες θυρίδες σε κάποιες τράπεζες ανά τον κόσμο. 


Ίσως έχοντας εισπράξει πρώτα 60 εκ ευρώ, ίσως και όχι γιατί αν η παναμέζοι πλήρωσαν απλά από κάποιο δάνειο τότε στην ουσία μιλάμε για ένα κρυφό τρόπο να δανειστείς[/quote]

Πιθανόν εδώ να είναι το κόλπο.

----------


## marioskef

Αυτό σκέφτηκα και εγώ οτι στην ουσία πρόκειται για κάποιο δάνειο...

Σε περίπτωση που δεν εκπληρώσει τους όρους της σύμβασης, τότε οι μετοχές προφανώς πάνε στην ΝΕΛ... Όμως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση (νομικά δεν γίνεται) να πάρεις τις μετοχές της εταιρείας χωρίς τα χρέη της (προφανώς τα πεπραγμένα στο ποδόσφαιρο δημιουργούν κάποια παρεξήγηση...).
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση λοιπόν η ΝΕΛ αναλαμβάνει την εταιρεία με τα χρέη της.
Οι επιλογές που έχει είναι δύο στην ουσία.
α) Με κάποιο τρόπο εκπληρώνεις τις υποχρεώσεις και πληρώνει το δάνειο της εταιρείας οπότε τα πλοία σου ανήκουν και
β) Η εταιρεία χρεωκοπεί, τα πλοία πάνε σε πληστηριασμό και ο πλειοδότης παίρνει τα πλοία... Το μεγάλο κόλπο θα ήταν ο πλειοδότης να είναι η ΝΕΛ και να τα πάρει σε τιμή μικρότερη των 60 εκ που μεταξύ μας στην παρούσα χρονική στιγμή δεν μου φαίνεται απίθανο, αφού με αυτή τη διαδικασία παίρνει πίσω τα πλοία της και της μένουν κάποια χρήματα στη τσέπη... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Και κάτι τελικό για να δούμε τι μικρός που είναι ο κόσμος...
Η αύξηση γίνεται με συντονιστή την Eurocorp ΑΧΕΠΕΥ... Η οποία είναι μέλος του ομίλοου της CALYON η οποία ηταν η τράπεζα που με τα πολλά ήρθε σε συμβιβασμό για την αναπροσαρμογή των όρων του δανείου που οδήγησε σε ένα λογιστικό κέρδος κάποιων εκατομμυρίων ευρω...

Πάντως σε γενικές γραμμές, κοντός ψαλμός αλιλουια... Δύο μήνες είναι αυτοί.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Αστο καλυτερα, θα πετανε χαρταετο με αφισα του Κεντερη:mrgreen:


ΚΑΛΟ!!!! ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΗΡΘΑ ΕΧΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΙΔΕΑ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΤΟ WWW.NEL.GR ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ...ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΡΑΓΕΣ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΕΛΕΥΣΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ:x

----------


## marioskef

Δεν είναι και πολύ ασυνήθιστο να ενημερώνεταιτο site καθυστερημένα...
Σε πολλές εταιρείες πρώτα δημοσιεύεται το δελτίο τυπου στις εφημερίδες και εν προκειμένω στο ΧΑΑ και μετα από κανα δυο μερες στο εταιρικό site.Αλλωστε νομίζω ότι σήμερα ήταν η ημέρα κατάθεσης του ενημερωτικού δελτίου.

Ελπίζουμε να μας μεταφέρεις τις απαντήσεις και εδω...

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ [ΚΕΝΤΡΑΚΑ]ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΗΚΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ. ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΗΠΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΙΔΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΤΑΧΤΗΚΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΠΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗ...ΤΩΡΑ ΤΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΣ!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε παιδιά απ΄όσο ξέρω το πλοίο είναι και ανήκει ακόμα στην ΝΕΛ αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι ας το πει να ξεδιαλύνουμαι το πέπλο μυστηρίου που έχει απλοθεί  :Very Happy:

----------


## gasim

Επισήμως, το πλοίο (μαζί με το Παναγία Πάρου) πουλήθηκε, παραδόθηκε στους νέους ιδιοκτήτες (δεν μάθαμε ακριβώς ποιοί είναι αυτοί) και μετονομάστηκε σε Red Sea I.    
Για να ...μη θυμώσουμε πολύ, η εταιρεία μετονόμασε τους Αιόλους σε Κεντέρης Ι και ΙΙ, και όχι ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ, κάτι που θα υπονοούσε ότι το Ι είναι άλλος, και ίσως ξανάρθει.  Η κίνηση αυτή για μένα έδειχνε ότι ο 'μεγάλος' Κεντέρης έφυγε οριστικά.

Όλα αυτά τα ξέρουμε.

Ξαφνικά βλέπουμε το Red Sea I.  Με τη σημαία της Μάλτας, να ξανάρχεται στα 'νερά' μας.    Χωρίς να ξέρουμε γιατί ήρθε, ποιος το έφερε, τι θα κάνει εδώ.  

Το 'μου είπε ο ξάδελφός μου' ή 'απ' ότι ξέρω' ή άλλα παρόμοια είναι, θα έλεγα φήμες ή προφανείς ερμηνείες, αλλά όχι δεδομένα.  Εμείς, εδώ, βγάλαμε κάποια συμπεράσματα 'διαβάζοντας τον καφέ', και μόνο.  Με ανησυχεί αυτό το έλλειμα πληροφόρησης.  Ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε ότι το έφερε πίσω η ΝΕΛ, ούτε ότι θα το δρομολογήσει η ΝΕΛ.  Εικάζουμε...

----------


## Νικόλας

ο προβληματισμός υπάρχει σε όλλους ακόμα και στα άτομα που δουλέουν στο πλοίο δεν ξέρουν τι θα γίνει αλλά όπως είπα για το καλοκαίρι το πλοίο θα είναι εδώ νομίζω και θα πάει στην κλασσική γραμμή της ΝΕΛ

----------


## Leo

> ο προβληματισμός υπάρχει σε όλλους ακόμα και στα άτομα που δουλέουν στο πλοίο δεν ξέρουν τι θα γίνει αλλά όπως είπα για το καλοκαίρι το πλοίο θα είναι εδώ νομίζω και θα πάει στην κλασσική γραμμή της ΝΕΛ


Κατά τη γνώμη μου το πλοίο για να κάνει γραμμή εσωτερικού προφανώς θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξει σημαία.... και όχι μόνο. Δεν νομίζω ότι οι Νελίτες θα καλοδούν το πλοίο τους με μια οποιδήποτε άλλη σημαία εκτος της Ελληνικής. Όσο ήταν στην Ελλάδα και δούλευε στο Αιγαίο .... μιά χρονιά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δούλεψε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και με προεκτάση για Θεσσαλονίκη. Αλλή μιά περίοδο για Ρόδο και τέλος Παρο-Ναξία Σαντορίνη πρίν φύγει για την Ερυθρά. Σε πια ακριβώς γραμμή διέπρεψε και δεν την κράτησε για την επόμενη χρονιά? Είναι κοντζά μου βάπορας δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει γραμμή χειμώνα? Αν όχι χαμηλή περίοδο τουλάχτον όσο δουλεύουν τα Highspeeds? Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς εγώ κρατάω "μικρά καλάθια" για να το δουμε στο Αιγαιό.

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι όμως το πλοίο είναι στο πέραμα και ετοιμάζεται για την σεζόν που έρχεται αν ήταν να φύγει το πλοίο σε ξένη εταιρία δεν θα χαλούσε η ΝΕΛ λεφτα να του κάνει επισκευή και μετα να τις το δώσει έτοιμο και γυαλισμένο και ούτε το πλήρωμά του θα έτρεχε σαν τρελό να προλάβει οπότε νομίζω ότι θα τα δούμαι στο αιγαίο το καλοκαίρι αλλά ακόμα δεν ξέρουμαι σίγουρα σε ποιά γραμμή εκτός αν μας την κάνει την τελευταία στιγμή για έξω

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΠΑΝΤΟΣ Η ΔΟΥΛΙΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΨΑΞΙΜΟ...ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΖΟΥΜΙ..ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΛΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΙΚΗ ΤΟ 'ΧΙΟΣ' ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΗ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ!! ΓΙΑΤΗ ΕΝΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΕΦΗΓΕ ΣΥΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΕΙΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΝΑΜΑΘΟ ΤΗ ΓΥΝΕΤΕ ΑΠΤΗΝ ΑΛΗ ΠΛΕΒΡΑ Η ΥΠΑΛΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΜΑΣΑΓΕ...:?

----------


## marioskef

Υπομονή λοιπόν...
Συντόμα θα έχεις τις απαντήσεις σου

----------


## Stratosp

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - ΧΙΟ - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!!! ΑΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΝ  :Smile: ΣΧΕΣΕΩΝ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ...

----------


## STRATHGOS

τωρα ομως αμα ξαναμπει το υπερταχυπλοο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ θα πρεπει να βαλουν στης μιχανες του πλοιου κεροζινη γιανα προλαβενουν τυχον καθηστερισεις οποσςκαι την χθεσινη και το πληρωμα πρεπει αντι για νερο να πινουν red bull !!!! Ακου 20 φορτηγα σε μια ωρα....:cry:

----------


## Paralia

Ακόμα και αν μπει το πλοίο στη γραμμή και ακόμα και αν μείνει πάνω από 45-90 ημέρες (αυτή είναι η διάρκεια που έχει μείνει τα τελευταία χρόνια), με τη ταχύτητα θεωρείς πως θα πηγαίνει το... “υπερταχύπλοο”?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STRATHGOS

ε! λογηκα 30-32 κονβουσ!!! :Razz:

----------


## Paralia

Συμφωνώ, συνεπώς ο όρος "υπερταχύπλοο" είναι λίγο τραβηγμένος όταν το συμβατικό θα ακολουθεί με 25-26 μίλια

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ 25-26 ΜΕ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ 30-32 ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ Κ ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΑΓΓΗΖΕΙ Κ ΤΟΥΣ 40 ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΝΑΚΑΙΦΑΛΑΙΟΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΗΨΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΕΝΝΩ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΜΦΗΒΑΛΛΩ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΑΠΕΔΕΙΞΕ Κ ΕΧΘΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ! :Cool:

----------


## xiwtis81

Καταρχην,πιστευω πως πρεπει να συγκρινουμε πλοια ιδιας κατηγοριας και οχι εντελως διαφορετικα.Θελετε να πουμε για τις δυνατοτητες του Κεντερη,τοτε θα βαλουμε απεναντι του,ταχυπλοο,πχ HIGHSPEED.Να συζητησουμε οτι το RED SEA περναει οποιο βρει στο δρομο του,ναι τα λοιπον τα περναει ολα.
Εδω ομως μιλαμε για το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ,το οποιο ειναι συμβατικο πλοιο και δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τον ΑΙΟΛΟ.Τωρα για ποιο απ τα 2 θα προτιμησουν οι επιβατες θα φανει αν και εφοσον δρομολογηθει.Παντως οπως λεει και ο Paralia 3.5-4 μηνες δρομολογησης δεν εχουν να κανουν και μεγαλο κακο..

----------


## marioskef

Καλά ντε...Χαλάρωσε.

----------


## Paralia

> ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΑΓΓΗΖΕΙ Κ ΤΟΥΣ 40 ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ


Πόσα χρόνια έχει να πιάσει αυτή την ταχύτητα? Και την χρονιά που την έπιανε, πόσο είχε το πετρέλαιο?? 




> Να συζητησουμε οτι το RED SEA περναει οποιο βρει στο δρομο του,ναι τα λοιπον τα περναει ολα.




Μιλώντας με πραγματικά δεδομένα και όχι με ιστορικά, το πιο γρήγορο ταχύπλοο του Αιγαίου είναι με διαφορά Highspeed 5. To 2006 o Κεντέρης έκανε 5,5-6 ώρες για Σαντορίνη και το Highspeed 5 μόλις 4 με 4,5. Συνεπώς δεν περνάει όποιο βρει μπροστά του!

Κατά τη γνώμη μου υπάρχουν δύο κατηγορίες ταχυπλόων αυτά που πιάνουν 28-32 μίλια και αυτά που πιάνουν 34-38. Επίσης υπάρχουν δύο κατηγορίες συμβατικών, αυτά που πάνε με 17-20 μίλια και αυτά που πιάνουν 24-30. 
Όταν οι αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες συγκρίνονται μεταξύ τους, το αποτέλεσμα στην προτίμηση των επιβατών είναι συνήθως  υπέρ των ταχυπλόων, όταν τα γρήγορα συμβατικά συγκρίνονται με τα αργά ταχύπλοα, το αποτέλεσμα είναι υπέρ των συμβατικών.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Πόσα χρόνια έχει να πιάσει αυτή την ταχύτητα? Και την χρονιά που την έπιανε, πόσο είχε το πετρέλαιο??Μιλώντας με πραγματικά δεδομένα και όχι με ιστορικά, το πιο γρήγορο ταχύπλοο του Αιγαίου είναι με διαφορά Highspeed 5. To 2006 o Κεντέρης έκανε 5,5-6 ώρες για Σαντορίνη και το Highspeed 5 μόλις 4 με 4,5. Συνεπώς δεν περνάει όποιο βρει μπροστά του!
> 
> Κατά τη γνώμη μου υπάρχουν δύο κατηγορίες ταχυπλόων αυτά που πιάνουν 28-32 μίλια και αυτά που πιάνουν 34-38. Επίσης υπάρχουν δύο κατηγορίες συμβατικών, αυτά που πάνε με 17-20 μίλια και αυτά που πιάνουν 24-30. 
> Όταν οι αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες συγκρίνονται μεταξύ τους, το αποτέλεσμα στην προτίμηση των επιβατών είναι συνήθως υπέρ των ταχυπλόων, όταν τα γρήγορα συμβατικά συγκρίνονται με τα αργά ταχύπλοα, το αποτέλεσμα είναι υπέρ των συμβατικών.


διλαδη πιστευετε οτι το κεντερησ δεν μπωρουσε να κανη την ηδια ωρα με το hignpeed 5.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Καλά ντε...Χαλάρωσε.


 εγω θα χαλαρωσο φιλε μου οταν το ξανα δω να μπενη στο λιμανι τησ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.....

----------


## Paralia

Όχι και μάλιστα για δύο λόγους: και για τεχνικούς και για λόγους κατανάλωσης.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Όχι και μάλιστα για δύο λόγους: και για τεχνικούς και για λόγους κατανάλωσης.


οταν λες τεχνικους λογους????. λες λογο καταναλωσησ αυτο ειναι θεμα εταιριας η νελ μπορει να μην θελει να το ανηξει για θεμα οικονομιας δεν σημαινει ομος οτι δεν μπορει να φταση τους 40 κονβους και ισος και λιγο παραπανο!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Paralia

Έχεις δίκιο και τα 50 μπορεί να φτάσει.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Έχεις δίκιο και τα 50 μπορεί να φτάσει.


ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ...:|

----------


## Νaval22

Η αλήθεια είναι πως εδώ υπάρχει ένα θέμα στα δοκιμαστικά του ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ έβγαλε 45 κόμβους βέβαια δεν ήταν full load,με τις πρώτες μηχανές λοιπόν πρέπει να ήταν ταχύτερο απο το highspeed 5 μετά με τις δύο καινούργιες MTU από ότι λένε η ταχύτητα του έπεσε λίγο ίσως απλά αυτό να ήταν για λόγους κατανάλωσης η οποία όπως όλοι ξέρουμε ηταν και είναι τρομακτική και για αυτό ευθύνη πρέπει να έχει η καινοτομία του πλοίου και το combined σύστημα προώσης που είναι συνδυασμός diesel αεριοστρόβλου

----------


## Paralia

Αγαπητέ Στέφανε δε μιλάω ούτε για δοκιμαστικά, ούτε για άλλα ιστορικά στοιχεία. Μιλάω για την ταχύτητα που είχε όταν δρομολογήθηκε στη Σάμο-Ικαρία αργότερα στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και τέλος στην Πάρο-Σαντορίνη. 
Υπερταχύπλοο λοιπόν δεν μπορώ να ονομάσω ένα πλοίο βάσει της ταχύτητας των δοκιμαστικών του πριν από 8 χρόνια, αλλά βάσει της υπηρεσιακής του ταχύτητας και με αυτό το δεδομένο, η ταχύτητα του είναι μη συγκρίσιμη με αυτή του HS 5.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Αγαπητέ Στέφανε δε μιλάω ούτε για δοκιμαστικά, ούτε για άλλα ιστορικά στοιχεία. Μιλάω για την ταχύτητα που είχε όταν δρομολογήθηκε στη Σάμο-Ικαρία αργότερα στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και τέλος στην Πάρο-Σαντορίνη. 
> Υπερταχύπλοο λοιπόν δεν μπορώ να ονομάσω ένα πλοίο βάσει της ταχύτητας των δοκιμαστικών του πριν από 8 χρόνια, αλλά βάσει της υπηρεσιακής του ταχύτητας και με αυτό το δεδομένο, η ταχύτητα του είναι μη συγκρίσιμη με αυτή του HS 5.


ε!!! τωρα που ξαναρθε να πουμε στην εταιρια να το ανηξει και θα στελνουμε σε εσενα της κλησεις τον λιμενερχειον και τησ μηνησης πολιτον τι λες...

----------


## gvaggelas

> ε!!! τωρα που ξαναρθε να πουμε στην εταιρια να το ανηξει και θα στελνουμε σε εσενα της κλησεις τον λιμενερχειον και τησ μηνησης πολιτον τι λες...


 
Φίλε Στρατή άνοιξέ το όσο θες το γκάζι, στείλε μου όσες μηνύσεις θες, αρκεί να μην μου στείλεις το λογαριασμό για τα πετρέλαια του πλοίου.

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ λέω να του βγάλουμε μηχανές και τζέτ, να του βάλουμε συμβατικές μηχανές και προπέλες και να πηγαίνει 30 μίλια... Έτσι και αλλιώς άχρηστο είναι

----------


## Νaval22

Και γιατί όχι να του ρίξουνε και 100 κρεβάτια με δυο σαλόνια,μόνο που θα πάει στράφη η καταπληκτική γάστρα ημιεκτοπίσματος που διαθέτει αλλα τι να γίνει δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε και όλα

----------


## MYTILENE

> Και γιατί όχι να του ρίξουνε και 100 κρεβάτια με δυο σαλόνια,μόνο που θα πάει στράφη η καταπληκτική γάστρα ημιεκτοπίσματος που διαθέτει αλλα τι να γίνει δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε και όλα


Τότε είναι που θα κάνουμε να το δούμε χρόνια!!!Ας έρθει έτσι όπως είναι φίλε Στέφανε και βλέπουμε,πάλι ευχαριστημένοι θα είμαστε(???? :Razz:  :Razz: )

----------


## Νaval22

Καλά φυσικά αστειεύομαι δεν έννοω ότι μπορεί να γίνει.Το υπάρχον στοίχημα της ΝΕΛ αυτή τη στιγμή για μένα είναι να δώσει την ευκαιρία στο κόσμο να βγαίνει στο κατάστρωμα και μην απαγορεύουν την έξοδο όπως παλιά είναι πολύς ο κόσμος που δεν μπορεί να κάτσει σε μια καρέκλα μονίμως άλλα θέλει που και που να βγαίνει να πάιρνει λίγο θαλασσινό αέρα τώρα που θα πηγαίνει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα πιστεύω,εδώ αφήνουν στα highspeed όταν τα ανοίγουν σε max speed,αν όμως δεν το κάνουν πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος ταξιδιού μαζί του γιατί απλούστατα το Νήσος Χίος υπερτερεί και στους εσωτερικούς χώρους και στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα

----------


## scoufgian

ελπιζω τελικα να εχουν αποφασισει μεχρι του αγιου πνευματος αν θα τον βαλουν χιο μυτιληνη γιατι θελω να κανω και ταξιδι προς το νησι!!!να ξερω αν θα παρω το κεντερη ή θα παρω το teo..........

----------


## Leo

> Καλά φυσικά αστειεύομαι δεν έννοω ότι μπορεί να γίνει.Το υπάρχον στοίχημα της ΝΕΛ αυτή τη στιγμή για μένα είναι να δώσει την ευκαιρία στο κόσμο να βγαίνει στο κατάστρωμα και μην απαγορεύουν την έξοδο όπως παλιά είναι πολύς ο κόσμος που δεν μπορεί να κάτσει σε μια καρέκλα μονίμως άλλα θέλει που και που να βγαίνει να πάιρνει λίγο θαλασσινό αέρα τώρα που θα πηγαίνει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα πιστεύω,εδώ αφήνουν στα highspeed όταν τα ανοίγουν σε max speed,αν όμως δεν το κάνουν πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος ταξιδιού μαζί του γιατί απλούστατα το Νήσος Χίος υπερτερεί και στους εσωτερικούς χώρους και στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα


Στέφανε.... διαβάζω καλά?:roll: Μήπως να κοιτάξω τα μάτια μου?  :Razz:

----------


## STRATHGOS

τιποτα και κενουριο.... :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Η πληροφορίες που είχα σήμερα λένε, απραξία και σιωπή...ίσως κάτι αργότερα!

----------


## despo

Υπάρχουν νεότερα. Το πλοίο απο Μαλτέζικο, έγινε Παναμέζικο !

----------


## Leo

Η αλλαγή σημαίας έχει να κάνει με εισφορές, φόρους και λιμανιάτικα κατά την ακινησία του. Δηλάδη η Παναμαδέζικη σημαία είναι περισσότερο συμφέρουσα.

----------


## MYTILENE

Από γνωστούς έμαθα οτι παίζει ναύλωση του πλοίου Κροατία-Ιταλία.Λιμάνια δε ξέρω ακόμα

----------


## Apostolos

Για να θυμώνται οι παλιοι...
Picture 334.jpg

----------


## cmitsos

αααααα ρε αποστολε τι μου θύμισες τωρα!!! απο το 2001 ταξίδευα μαζί του....αλλά δυστυχώς για ταχύπλοα προτιμώ της hellenic :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Να κάνω και γω μια ερώτηση ρε παιδια?τελικα το πρώην αίολος κεντέρης νυν Red Sea Ι είναι ακόμα της nel η όχι?Έχω μπερδευτεί...:?

----------


## gasim

To περίεργο είναι ότι πέρα από τις εικασίες που γράφουμε εδώ, πουθενά δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι επίσημο.  

Υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθουμε ποιοί είναι οι πραγματικοί εργοδότες του πληρώματος;  Με ποιο καθεστώς είναι εδώ και μήνες στη Δραπετσώνα;  

Τέλος, ψάχνοντας την ιστοσελίδα της Νamma Lines, δεν βρίσκω ούτε το Red Sea I, ούτε το Red Sea II.

Για την Pictor Shipping, πάλι δεν βρίσκω τίποτε.  Εταιρείες άγνωστες σε εμάς....

----------


## Νικόλας

To καθεστώς το οποίο δουλεύουν είναι της ΝΕΛ και έμαθα ότι πριν 1 βδομάδα που είχε αέρα στην δεξιά μεριά του πλοίου ανοίχτηκαν κάτι τρύπες γιατί το διπλανό πλοίο είχε σκαλοσιές και τέτοια και έβρισκε πάνω 
του και τρέχουν τώρα

----------


## marioskef

Τα πλοία δεν ανήκαν ποτέ στην ΝΑΜΜΑ, αυτή είχε πάρει άλλα πλοία...
Η Pictor και λοιπές εταιρείες ήταν μονοβάπορες εταιρείες προφανώς λειτουργόντας στο στυλ της ΣΑΟΣ και παλαιότερα SUPERFAST & BLUE STAR.
Αν και έχει επαναληφθεί... Επισήμως τουλάχιστον μέχρι προ ελάχιστων ημερων τα πλοία ανήκαν στις αγοράστριες εταιρίες. Αυτές είχαν να αποπληρώσουν ένα ποσό ακόμα από το κόστος αγοράς το οποίο σύμφωνα με αυτά που επισήμως έχουν καταγραφεί από την ΝΕΛ ήταν προς πληρωμή (η δόση δηλαδή) κάποια στιγμή το Μαιο. Με ενέχυρο τις μετοχές των εταιρειών αυτών. Πρέπει συνεπώς να μάθουμε αν η προθεσμία τελείωσε και αν ναι αν τελικά η δόση πληρώθηκε, διαφορετικά μπορείς να θεωρήσεις από Ιούνιο, πιστεύω βάσιμα πως το πλοίο ανήκει στην ΝΕΛ κι οτι κάποια κομπίνα έχει παιχτεί.

----------


## scoufgian

Μεχρι ν αποφασισουν ,τι θα κανουνε ,τον αυθεντικο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ(θα μου επιτρεψετε να τον λεω ετσι),ας τον δουμε δεμενο στη Μυτιληνη .Μπροστα φαινονται ,κατασχεμενα πλοιαρια ,απο το λιμενικο,και πισω η πλωρη του Ταξιαρχη,το τουρκικο JALE που κανει δρομολογια στο Αιβαλι και λιγο η πρυμνη του Μυτιληνη.Η μποχα, ειναι απο το φουγαρο του Ταξιαρχη.........:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6626

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Μεχρι ν αποφασισουν ,τι θα κανουνε ,τον αυθεντικο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ(θα μου επιτρεψετε να τον λεω ετσι),ας τον δουμε δεμενο στη Μυτιληνη .Μπροστα φαινονται ,κατασχεμενα πλοιαρια ,απο το λιμενικο,και πισω η πλωρη του Ταξιαρχη,το τουρκικο JALE που κανει δρομολογια στο Αιβαλι και λιγο η πρυμνη του Μυτιληνη.Η μποχα, ειναι απο το φουγαρο του Ταξιαρχη.........:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6626


αυτες ειναι συλλεκτικες φωτο πρεπη να της εχουμε ολοι στο σπιτι μας!!!!και γιατη οχι και καρποσταλ!!! χι χι μπραβω πολη καλη φωτο :Wink: και δεν ειχα φωτο του κεντερη στην μυτιληνη!!!

----------


## Νaval22

> αυτες ειναι συλλεκτικες φωτο πρεπη να της εχουμε ολοι στο σπιτι μας!!!!και γιατη οχι και καρποσταλ


Καλά ψυχραιμία γιατί ο leo θα σας πεί πάλι πορωμένους Νελίτες και θα του δώσω και απόλυτο δίκιο μη γίνουμαι και σαν τους ακεκίτες  :Very Happy:  που προσκυνάνε κάθε λαμαρίνα που μπαίνει στον έλουρο

----------


## Speedkiller

Χε χε...Είπαμε!!!Εμείς δεν προσκυνάμε λαμαρίνες... :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Χε χε...Είπαμε!!!Εμείς δεν προσκυνάμε λαμαρίνες...


σωστος μονο διαμαντια του αιγαιου !!!λαμαρινες σε αλλες εταιριες εδω προσκυναμε μονο σε απιαστες ταχυτητες!!! που θα θελανε να ηχανε πολη!! :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

Ειναι φοβερη φωτο πραχματι, κριμα να μενουν τετοια πλοια δεμενα

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Ειναι φοβερη φωτο πραχματι, κριμα να μενουν τετοια πλοια δεμενα


τουλαχιστον να το ηχαν δεμενο στην μυτιληνη!!! να στολιζε και το λιμανι!!! χι χι :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

einai krima ontos na vlepoume tetoia ploia demena http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/p49678073.html
http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/c1483113.html

----------


## Νaval22

Συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά γιατί είναι κριμά?Η κατασκευή αυτού του καραβιού ήταν το κρίμα και οι 14 τόννοι την ώρα που καίει,στο κάτω κάτω απο άποψη τεχνολογίας δεν έχει κατι περίσσοτερο απο τους άλλους αίολους,τώρα απο το θέμα της ομορφιάς προτιμώ το αίολο 1 οπότε τα περί στολισμού του λιμανιού τα αφήνω καλύτερα

----------


## scoufgian

οτι και να λετε φιλοι μου ,περι τεχνολογιας και ομορφιας του κεντερη ,ενα ειναι το αποτελεσμα.το καραβι ειναι δεμενο στο μωλο της Δραπετσωνας και ξεκουραζεταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι:mrgreen:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...ειναι δεμενο στο μωλο της Δραπετσωνας και ξεκουραζεταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι:mrgreen:


Εδώ δεν δούλευε με 427 ευρώ τον τόνο το πετρέλαιο, τώρα που πήγε στα 687 (+++) θα δουλέψει ???  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Εδώ δεν δούλευε με 427 ευρώ τον τόνο το πετρέλαιο, τώρα που πήγε στα 687 (+++) θα δουλέψει ???


ετσι γιωργο πες τα...........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

σήμερα η ΑΙΟΛΑΡΑ έβαλε τισ μηχανές του και τ έκανα προθέρμανση και αύριο είπαν ότι θα φύγει από κει

----------


## dimitris

paidia pantos se mia volta pou ekana to savvato to apogeyma sto neo molo drapetswnas o enas katapelths htan anoixtos kai ta fwta tou anamena shmainei kati auto? lene an 8a 3ekinhsei kapou?

----------


## Νικόλας

ο καταπέλτης ήταν ανοιχτός γιατί ήθελαν να περάσουν μέσα υλικά γιατί έπαθε ζημιά και μάλιστα δεν άνοιγε τόσο καιρό ακηνισία και έκαναν πολύ ώρα να βρουν το πρόβλημα καθ να το φτιάξουν πάντωσ μ είπαν ότι κάτι για μαι άδεια δεν τους επιτρέπει να κάτσουν άλλο εκεί για αυτό θα φύγει

----------


## dimitris

Nikolas eyxaristw gia thn plhroforia alla twra koitousa tis fwtografies pou eixa vgalei ekeines tis hmeres pou to prwtoeida kai pali ston neo mwlo kai nomizw pws prox8es sthn prumh tou panw psila 3ana eida to logotupo tis NEL enw tote den to eixe.http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/p49322984.html

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν ξέρω για το σήμα αλλά ξέρω ότι το βαπόρι ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα ξαναπάει κάτω το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη

----------


## cmitsos

έλα μωρε τωρα διαμάντι υπερβολές...ένα κουραστικό ταχύπλοο είναι

----------


## cmitsos

σε ποιά γραμμή είναι?? βαλέττα? μάλτα είναι?

----------


## Νaval22

ποια μάλτα προσκυνητάδικο στην ερυθρά θαλασα είναι

----------


## dimitris

paidia pantos me8ormuse apo ton neo molo drapetswnas sth mpouka tou peiraia to vlepw apo to spiti http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/p50769101.html

----------


## STRATHGOS

ναι οντος το πλοιο ειναι στην μπουκα του πειραια και θα ξεκινησει στης 17.30 για χιο μυτιληνη!!! χι χι χι πλακα κανο!!!:mrgreen: εκει!! θα μινι αλλα δεν ξερω για ποσο αλλα θα μαθουμε που θα παει!!! :Smile:

----------


## JASON12345

> paidia pantos me8ormuse apo ton neo molo drapetswnas sth mpouka tou peiraia to vlepw apo to spiti http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/p50769101.html


Σόρυ που επεμβαίνω στην προσωπική σου ζωή αλλά το σπίτι σου είναι σε τέλεια θέση!Σε ζηλεύω

----------


## MYTILENE

Το πήγαν εκεί για κάτι ψιλοδουλίτσες και βαψίματα για να ξεκινήσει για κάτω :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

To πρωί πάντως ελέγχανε τα MES

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τελικά μου φαίνεται ότι σε τέτοιου είδους ''πλοία'', η χρήση των MES είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να ''πάρει'' κάποιος άνθρωπος τον ''αέρα'' του εν πλω, 
και να αισθανθεί λίγο την θαλασσινή αλμύρα στο πρόσωπο του..... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Αν περιμένω τα ΜΕS για αέρα... 
Αν και ο oldΚεντέρης πρύμα έχει ανοιχτό deck

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια χθεσινη φωτο στον προλιμενα
Που θα μπει τελικα;

----------


## gasim

Είναι ( :Wink:  η ίδια ακριβώς φωτό που εμφανίστηκε σήμερα και στο Shipfriends.

http://www.shipfriends.gr/forum/phot...dex.php?n=1866

----------


## scoufgian

> Είναι ( η ίδια ακριβώς φωτό που εμφανίστηκε σήμερα και στο Shipfriends.
> 
> http://www.shipfriends.gr/forum/phot...dex.php?n=1866


Φιλε gasim,επειδη στο θεμα των ληψεων των φωτογραφιων, εχουν δημιουργηθει πολλες παρεξηγησεις, θα σου πω 2 πραγματα:
α)στο κοκκινο ,απ οπου εχει τραβηχτει και η φωτο ,κατα καιρους πηγαινουν παρα πολλα ατομα και τραβανε φωτο.Λογικο ειναι ,λογω και του μικρου εμβαδου ,να βγουν σχεδον οι ιδιες ποζες
β)Θα σε παρακαλουσα ,να κοιταξεις και τις 2 φωτο παλι.Υπαρχουν αρκετες διαφορες ,τοσο χρονικα ,οσο και του πλοιου με το γυρω περιβαλλον.
Γι αυτο θα σε παρακαλουσα την επομενη φορα να εισαι λιγο πιο προσεκτικος

----------


## Paralia

Αγαπητέ gasim,

Είναι εντελώς διαφορετικές φωτογραφίες, από διαφορετική γωνία, ενώ στη φωτογραφία του Tsentzos δίπλα στο πλοίο υπάρχει και ένα φορτηγό που σου διέφυγε!Η φωτογραφία που αναφέρεις στο άλλο site έχει καταχωρηθεί από χθες το μεσημέρι, όπως φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στη σελίδα που μας παραπέμπεις.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Είναι ( η ίδια ακριβώς φωτό που εμφανίστηκε σήμερα και στο Shipfriends.
> 
> http://www.shipfriends.gr/forum/phot...dex.php?n=1866


Σε ξεγελαει, δεν ειναι η ηδια φωτο σε καμια περιπτωση, για την ακριβεια, την συγκεκριμενη φωτο ακομα, δεν την εχω ανεβασει ουτε στη δικη μου σελιδα, 
Οι δυο φιλοι παραπανω σωστα αναφερουν οτι δεν ειναι οι ιδια, βεβαια αντην προσεξεις οπως ειπε και ο Paralia υπαρχει ενα φορτηγο εκει, 
Εμπας περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## nautikos

Τι το ψαχνετε ρε παιδια, διαφημηση θελει να κανει ο ανθρωπος και να δημιουργει προβληματα.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Αλλωστε και αλλοι το εχουν κανει κατα καιρους...

----------


## STRATHGOS

Παντος τα .ΜΕΣ. εχτες το απογεμα τα βγαλαν!!! μαλον θα τα αντηκαταστισουν με νεα!!! τι να πο παντος δν τα βγαλαν για βολτα?..ΧΙ ΧΙ :Smile:

----------


## gasim

> Σε ξεγελαει, δεν ειναι η ηδια φωτο σε καμια περιπτωση, για την ακριβεια, την συγκεκριμενη φωτο ακομα, δεν την εχω ανεβασει ουτε στη δικη μου σελιδα, 
> Οι δυο φιλοι παραπανω σωστα αναφερουν οτι δεν ειναι οι ιδια, βεβαια αντην προσεξεις οπως ειπε και ο Paralia υπαρχει ενα φορτηγο εκει, 
> Εμπας περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, απλα απαντω για τον λογο του οτι δεν ανεβασα φωτο στο αλλο Site καθως δεν κανω εισοδο


Πρώτα πρώτα ζητώ συγγνώμη για το ότι στο post μου είχα βάλει ερωτηματικό ( ; ) αλλά δεν απενεργοποίησα τα smileys κι έτσι φάνηκε άθελά μου ένας τόνος ειρωνίας, κάτι που δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου.  Όντως δεν είναι οι ίδιες, τελικά.  

Όσο για το 'διαφήμηση' δεν πουλάω τίποτε για να διαφημίζω, και ούτε κανένα σκοπό έχω να δημιουργήσω κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## nautikos

> Πρώτα πρώτα ζητώ συγγνώμη για το ότι στο post μου είχα βάλει ερωτηματικό ( ; ) αλλά δεν απενεργοποίησα τα smileys κι έτσι φάνηκε άθελά μου ένας τόνος ειρωνίας, κάτι που δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου. Όντως δεν είναι οι ίδιες, τελικά. 
> 
> Όσο για το 'διαφήμηση' δεν πουλάω τίποτε για να διαφημίζω, και ούτε κανένα σκοπό έχω να δημιουργήσω κανένα πρόβλημα.


Διαφημιση δεν ειναι μονο οταν πουλας κατι :Wink: . Μπορει να κανεις διαφημιση για διαφορους λογους, πχ προβολης. Οπως και να εχει εφοσον παραδεχεσαι το λαθος σου και ζητας συγγνωμη σε τιμα και δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα, λιγο παραπανω προσοχη μονο οταν κατηγορουμε για να μην "μας παιρνει η μπαλα". :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να συνεχιστεί το θέμα αποκλειστικά για το πλοίο και τα άλλα να τα αφήσουμε γιάτι δε λέει.Κάποιος που μπαίνει να μάθει για το πλοίο θέλει να μάθει για το πλοίο και όχι από πια οπτική γωνία ειναι η φώτο του.

----------


## Leo

> Πρώτα πρώτα ζητώ συγγνώμη για το ότι στο post μου είχα βάλει ερωτηματικό ( ; ) αλλά δεν απενεργοποίησα τα smileys κι έτσι φάνηκε άθελά μου ένας τόνος ειρωνίας, κάτι που δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου. Όντως δεν είναι οι ίδιες, τελικά. 
> 
> Όσο για το 'διαφήμηση' δεν πουλάω τίποτε για να διαφημίζω, και ούτε κανένα σκοπό έχω να δημιουργήσω κανένα πρόβλημα.


Όντως η εξήγηση του φίλου gasim είναι αξιοπρεπής και τον τιμά η στάση του, ώς εκ τούτου το θέμα κλείνει εδώ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Η άλλες φωτο ήταν από το κόκκινο ,να βάλω και εγώ κάποιες από το μπλε .
IMG_0832.jpg
IMG_0952.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

τελικα κανατε και μια δουλεια ,την ωρα που καλοπερναγατε στο κρουαζιεροπλοιο.μπραβο σας

----------


## MYTILENE

Μαστροκώστα φοβερές φώτο!!!Μπράβο

----------


## mastrokostas

Ευχαριστώ !Πετύχαμε και την φάση που δοκίμαζαν τα σωστικά .

----------


## MYTILENE

Ερώτηση,στη 1η φώτο το ένα είναι το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ, το άλλο μήπως είναι το σφαιράτο..........ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ????? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ερώτηση,στη 1η φώτο το ένα είναι το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ, το άλλο μήπως είναι το σφαιράτο..........ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ?????


Για το Νεφέλη είμαι σίγουρος ,για το άλλο δεν ξέρω .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η άλλες φωτο ήταν από το κόκκινο ,να βάλω και εγώ κάποιες από το μπλε.


Τι τα θες φίλε μου.... ''Λαός και Κολωνάκι'' !!!

¶λλοι συνωστιζόμαστε στο κόκκινο για να βγάλουμε καμμιά φωτογραφιούλα, και άλλοι φωτογραφίζουν αραχτοί ...στας πισίνας  :Cool: , πίνοντας μαρτίνι και ντομ περινιόν.

¶ρε άτιμη ζωή, που άλλους τους ανεβάζεις, και άλλους τους κατεβάζεις.....:cry:.

----------


## Νικόλας

ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ξανά πίσω στην δραπετσώνα και αύριο θα ξαναπάει στο λιμάνι εκεί π ήταν

----------


## STRATHGOS

Στο φουγαρο εχει ακομα το σημα της νελ???

----------


## Νικόλας

o ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ σε ένα μήνα σχεδόν την ξανακάνει πάντως οι αραπάδες πολύ χάλια το είχαν το βαπόρι μα πάρα πολύ ελεος 
πάντως εκεί που ταξιδεύει είναι με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ για αυτό τα έχουν αφήσει

----------


## STRATHGOS

................................

----------


## STRATHGOS

κανενα ΝΕΟ ειναι ακομα το πλοιο ΕΛΛΑΔΑ

----------


## alcaeos

to ploio akoma einai ston neo molo

----------


## Leo

Τα νέα από την δραπετσώνα λένε ότι ο μεγάλος Αίολος Κεντέρης (ο original)... εισέρχεται τώρα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Ερώτηση/Απορία... μήπως θα αντικαταστήσει τον Θεόφιλο??
(Πηγή: ο δικός μας Απόστολος)

----------


## Speedkiller

XA XA XA....Καλό ήταν Mr Leo...Να το δω και να μην το πιστεύω... :Very Happy:

----------


## 2nd mate

αν δεν κανω λαθος εχει σημαια Παναμα, επομενως δεν μπορει να κανει δρομολογια ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας. Αν ειχε εστω κοινοτικη σημαια θα μπορουσε.

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου 2nd mate, είναι κάτι όμως που διορθώνεται εύκολα και γρήγορα (εννοώ αλλαγή σημαίας). ¶ν και προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι παίζει ένα τέτοιο σενάριο.

----------


## manolis m.

pleon ferei ta sinaila tis nel stin tsiminiera...prin kapoio diastima den ypirxe i triiris epanw tou para mono o leukos kyklos me to mple perigramma..

----------


## scoufgian

O αυθεντικος Κεντερης,αυτη τη στιγμη,μεταφερεται με τη συνοδεια 2 ρυμουλκων ,στο Νεο Μωλο..........

----------


## Speedkiller

Ο κεντέρης σήμερα στην παγόδα με το έμβλημα της Νελ σε φουγάρο και πρύμνη...Γιατί μόνο εμένα με παραξενεύει αυτό???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8605

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8606

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8607



Αλήθεια γνωρίζει κανείς πότε φεύγει για κάτω?Από την παγόδα φαντάζομαι σύντομα αφού μπροστα του έχουν αράξει και 2 ρυμουλκά..

----------


## Νaval22

Μήπως η ΝΕΛ πλήρωσε τους νεους πλοιοκτήτες για να διαφημήσουν τα σινιάλα στην ερυθρά?

----------


## nireas

Διαχειρήστρια εταιρία, εξ' όσων γνωρίζω, παραμένει η ΝΕΛ. Αυτό ίσως να διακαιολογεί κάπως τα σινιάλα.

----------


## Νaval22

νομίζω πως δεν τα δικιολογεί καθόλου,το καράβι ανήκει στους ιδιοκτήτες και όχι στους διαχειριστές

----------


## nireas

Α, οκ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα περί νομικού καθεστώτος ιδιοκτητών και διαχειριστών στη ναυτιλία δεν τα γνωρίζω ιδιαίτερα. Απλά μου φάνηκε λίγο περίεργο.

----------


## Νικόλας

ρε παιδιά το βαπόρι στην αραπιά ταξιδεύει με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ από πέρσυ

----------


## alcaeos

ο κεντερης  βρισκεται στον ν.μ.δ

----------


## marioskef

> νομίζω πως δεν τα δικιολογεί καθόλου,το καράβι ανήκει στους ιδιοκτήτες και όχι στους διαχειριστές


Και γιατί η ΝΕΛ να μην είναι πλέον και η ιδιοκτήτρια?

----------


## manolis m.

deite ligo tin koroidia gyrw sas..ksekathara fenetai..eginan kapoies diadikasies poy sxetiszotai me allages diaxeirisis-kai oxi idioktisias-eksou kai oi emfaniseis kai allages tou sinialou..

----------


## Paralia

Αυτές οι φήμες  είχαν ακουστεί από πέρσι.

----------


## Leo

Δεν χρειάζεται να καταλάβει κανείς κάτι ... παρακαλώ να σταματήσει εδώ αυτή η κουβέντα διότι δεν οδηγεί πουθενά και ειναι ατεκμηρίωτη έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και μερικές άλλες χθεσινές!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8674

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8675

----------


## scoufgian

κι απ οτι βλεπουμε ,στη φωτο ,σβηστηκε ,το Valetta και μπηκε το Panama.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8893

----------


## nautikos

> κι απ οτι βλεπουμε ,στη φωτο ,σβηστηκε ,το Valetta και μπηκε το Panama.


Μα εχει απο τον περασμενο Απριλη (τουλαχιστον) που γραφει _Panama_.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μα εχει απο τον περασμενο Απριλη (τουλαχιστον) που γραφει _Panama_.


αυτο, φιλε ναυτικε ,το γνωριζουμε ,αλλα δεν ειχε επισημανθει, με φωτο

----------


## speedrunner

Στο AIS το βλέπω ανοιχτά της Ελευσίνας.
Τι κάνει εκεί; Πάει για δεξαμενισμό;

----------


## alcaeos

Σωστά φίλε για δεξαμενισμο πάει

----------


## Speedkiller

Με τις δικές του δυνάμεις μεν με συνοδεία ρυμουλκών δε...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9372

----------


## Speedkiller

Και ακόμα μία για τον φίλο Tsentzo!!!Red Sea I κατευθυνόμενο προς ελευσίνα...(Πήγαινα Σαλαμίνα για ψάρεμα αλλά έπιασα και άλλο ψαράκι...)



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9388

----------


## cmitsos

έχω ταξιδεψει το πρώτο του ταξίδι ελλάδα και δεν έιχα μείνει εντυπωσιασμένος...γιατι μας είχε βγεί το στομάχι έξω,....:? που βρίσκεται τώρα το ταχύπλοο?? δε κάνει για ελλάδα...καθόλου βολικό ταξίδευα 2-3 χρονια λόγω ανάγκης μαζί του...

να ρωτήσω κάτι σε αυτό που παρατήρησε ο λεο. γτ η νελ δεν αλλάζει τις μηχανές του για να καίει λιγότερο πετρέλαιο και να πηγαίνει με 23 κόμβους πχ.? και να αντικαταστήσει τον θεόφιλο?

----------


## mike_rodos

Πως να αντικαταστήσει το θεοφιλό, αφού έχει μόνο αεροπωρικά καθίσματα. εκτός αν γίνει πλήρη αλλαγή του πλοίου εσωτερικά... Συμφέρει???

----------


## Speedkiller

Aκόμα και να σύμφερε η εσωτερική αλλαγή στο πλοίο στα αλήθεια πιστεύετε πως μπορούν οι χώρο αυτού του πλοίου να ανταγωνιστούν αυτούς του Θεόφιλου???Κ δεν μιλάω για ποιότητα αλλά μιλάω για "ποσότητα"...Το πλοίο είναι πολύ μικρό σε σχέση με τον θεόφιλο!!!Όσο για την αλλαγή μηχανών έχει κάνει ήδη μια φορά αν δεν απατώμαι (δεν εχω καταλάβει τον λόγο) και το κατά πόσον κάτι τέτοιο συμφέρει δεν το γνωρίζω!!!Οι ειδικοί ας μας φωτίσουν...

----------


## gvaggelas

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο λόγος ήταν ότι οι προηγούμενες μηχανές έβγαζαν συνέχεια προβλήματα.

----------


## cmitsos

ναι δημήτρη στη νάξο έγινε...ήθελα να μάθω τι μηχανές αλλάξανε στην Ιταλία!:? δηλαδή προτείνετε οτι είναι για πέταμα το ταχύπλοο?

----------


## Νικόλας

ε τι να κάνουμε βρε παιδιά καινούργειες μηχανές είπε ο καπετάνιος να δει πόσα φίδια πιάνει ο σάκος και τις πάτησε λίγο παραπάνω άλλωστε η εταιρία νομίζω ότι δεν άφησε έτσι τον ιδιοκτήτη του σκάφους

----------


## dimitris

cmitsos δεν ειμαι σε θεση αυτη τι στιγμη να σου απαντησω (με τα μηχανολογικα των πλοιων δεν τα παω καλα) αν ψαξω λιγο θα σου πω...
ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ ο καπετανιος και η εταιρεια λεγανε τοτε οτι δεν ειχαν σχεση με το συμβαν και καποιοι ντοπιοι στη Ναξο το ιδιο λεγανε γιατι οταν συνεβη ημουν εκει.

----------


## Giorgos_D

ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑΜΩΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΟΥ ΜΩΛΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕ ΠΩΣ Η ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ NEL LINES???

----------


## Speedkiller

Μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες δεν το είχε πάντως!Μήπως στον δεξαμενισμό το βάλανε?

----------


## Giorgos_D

Οχι, οταν γυριζε από τη δεξαμενή δεν το έγραφε...
2008-07-15 043.jpg
2008-07-15 044.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Και να το γράφει και να μην το γράφει πάλι κάτω θα πάει!!!!Ετσι κι αλλιώς ο Βεντούρης κάτω στην Αραπιά πάει σαν ΝΕΛ!!!!

----------


## Leo

Η συζήτηση γαι τα απόνερα του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου και όσων είχαν αναφερθεί σχετικά μεταθέρθηκε σε ένα νέο *θέμα*με τον τίτλο: *Απόνερα που δημιουργούν τα ταχύπλοα (συγκρίσεις - εμπειρίες)* 

Εκεί λοιπόν μπορέιτε να συνεχίσετε την κουβέντα σας. Ευχαρσιτώ για την κατανόηση όλων.

----------


## Νικόλας

αφού σήμερα έφυγε το 2 αύριο κατα πάσα πιθανότητα φεύγει και αυτό καλό ταξίδι να έχει

----------


## mandiam

Με τη σημερινη βολτα μου στο ΝΜΔ το πλοιο φορτωνε καυσιμα μεσω φορτηγων της εταιρειας ΕΚΟ!να υποθεσουμε ετοιμαζεται να μας αποχαιρετησει ε??

----------


## STRATHGOS

DIPLA STO KENTERI POIO EINAI !!!:shock:

----------


## nautikos

> DIPLA STO KENTERI POIO EINAI !!!:shock:


Ε ποιο αλλο...το *Αδαμαντιος Κοραης* που μετασκευαζεται :Wink: .

----------


## dimitris

Giorgos D ναι τωρα πριν απο λιγο γυρισα απο τον Νεο Μολο και το ειδα και ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει κανεις τιποτα γι αυτο!

----------


## 2nd mate

Απο πληροφοριες που ειχα το πλοιο χθες αναχωρησε για την Αραπια...

----------


## dimitris

Μεχρι την ωρα που ειχα ανοιχτο το pc χθες το βραδυ και καποια στιγμη που το AIS ανοιξε το εδειχνε με χρωμα γκρι και ταχυτητα 15,4 ...

----------


## cmitsos

ο αίολος πήγε στην αραπιά?????

----------


## stelios_ag

> ο αίολος πήγε στην αραπιά?????



Το πλοίο έχει φύγει από τις 19/7.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Και ακόμα μία για τον φίλο Tsentzo!!!Red Sea I κατευθυνόμενο προς ελευσίνα...(Πήγαινα Σαλαμίνα για ψάρεμα αλλά έπιασα και άλλο ψαράκι...)


Eξαιρετικο ρεπορταζ, εξαιρετικη φωτο
Ευχαριστω φιλε μου :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και το Red sea I με τα συνιάλα της Nel lines λίγες μέρες πριν φύγει...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10263

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶ντε πάλι έξοδα η ΝΕΛ. Λίγο το 'χεις δίπλα στο *NEL LINES* στα πλάγια του πλοίου να πρέπει να προσθέσει και το ...*EGYPT* ???  :Razz: 

¶σε που δεν τα πάει και τόσο καλά με τις ...μπογιές. Ψέμματα φίλε Στέφανε ???

----------


## Νaval22

Ε! βέβαια ειδικά μια εταιρεία σαν τη ΝΕΛ που διανύει περίοδο λιτότιτας δεν είναι για έξοδα,πάντως επειδή σήμερα πήγα να βρώ εισητήρια με ΝΕΛ και είδα το γνωστό έργο που παίζεται κάθε καλοκαίρι δεν είμαι και στη καλύτερη κατάσταση,ειλικρινά θα προτιμούσα να τα πάρουν όλα να τα πάνε στην Αίγυπτο και να μπεί μια εταιρεία με σοβαρά πλοία να εξυπηρετήσει τα νησιά,ο κόσμος πια *ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΕ* μαζί σας ΠΑΡΤΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ!!!!

----------


## taxman

ΕΚΕΙ  ΘΑ  ΠΑΝΕ  ΟΛΑ ΠΑΕΙ  Η ΝΕΛ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ.  ΟΛΟ ΛΙΤΟΤΙΤΑ  ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΗ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1  ΠΑΕΙ ΜΕ 6ΑΤΟΜΑ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΣΥ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ.  ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΛΥΤΟΝΗ  ΛΕΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## SpyrosB

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά αλλα ένας φίλος απο Μυτιλήνη μου είπε σήμερα οτι τσακώθηκαν μέσα στο καράβι 2 φυλές αράπηδων και τα είχαν κάνει γης μαδιάμ, γι'αυτό και το βαπόρι είχε έρθει για επισκευές στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## NGV Liamone

> 2 φυλές αράπηδων .


Μήπως να εκφραζόμαστε λίγο καλύτερα; :Wink:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

TO RED SEA I ΟΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΩΣ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ.
image002.jpg image003.jpg

243287969_89e56da4d3.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Το σημερινο "Red Sea" I για μας ο "Αιολος Κεντερης"
στο λιμανι του Πειραια Σεπτεμβριος 2006
μετα απο την αλλαγη των μηχανων του και δυο μηνες περιπου δρομολογημενο στην ΠαροΝαξια μεχρι Σαντορινη λιγο πριν αλλαξει ονομα σημαια και μας αφησει για Αιγυπτο...

----------


## .voyager

Mια φώτο του πλοίου κι από μένα, με τα logos της TIM τότε.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

ΩΡΑΙΟΣ :smile:

----------


## moutsokwstas

απλα μια παραθεση των τεχνικων χαρακτηριστικων του κεντερη, μονο που ειναι στα αγγλικα (δεν εχει ελληνικη μεταφραση) το βρηκα εδω σε αυτη την σελιδα στο ιντερνετ http://www.ship-technology.com/projects/aeolos/

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

η μεγιστη ταχυτητα του πλοιου ποια ηταν?ειχα ακουσει κατι για 50ν.μ/ωρα

----------


## Νaval22

Οχι σε καμία περίπτωση,στα δοκιμαστικά το 2001 είχε πιάσει 45 κόμβους αλλά ως εκεί.
Η service speed του ηταν προδοαγεγραμένη στους 40-42 κόμβους άσχετα αν στην Ελλάδα δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ πάνω απο 38

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

και το 38 μια χαρα ειναι!αν σκεφτουμε οτι τα highspeed 2 & 3 ταξιδευουν το καλοκαιρι με 30-31!

----------


## Ergis

οταν πηγαινε χιο μυτηλινη ακομα
img0134.jpg

img018123.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> οταν πηγαινε χιο μυτηλινη ακομα
> img0134.jpg
> 
> img018123.jpg


ευχαριστουμε για τις ωραιες φωτο που ανεβασες. η νελ εχει μια μανια με τα χρωματα, τους σπονσορες, με αμφιβολο αποτελεσμα αισθητικα. ο αιγυπτιος ιδιοκτητης της μετενομαζομενης εταιριας γιατι τους εκοψε το σπονσοραρισμα αραγε?

----------


## Speedkiller

> ευχαριστουμε για τις ωραιες φωτο που ανεβασες. η νελ εχει μια μανια με τα χρωματα, τους σπονσορες, με αμφιβολο αποτελεσμα αισθητικα. ο αιγυπτιος ιδιοκτητης της μετενομαζομενης εταιριας γιατι τους εκοψε το σπονσοραρισμα αραγε?


To πλοιο ήταν κενό στις μπαντες κ στα τελευταία δρομολόγια που εκανε στην ελλάδα και μετα την αλλαγή των μηχανων!Μετα την ΤΙΜ τελειωσαν οι σπονσορες για τα ταχύπλοα της ΝEL!

----------


## aris A

Τα σχολια δικα σας την φωτο την κατεβασα απο το google

----------


## moutsokwstas

πολυ θα ηθελα να τον δω στα ελληνικα νερα, αλλα δεν ξερω, ειναι και οι συγκυριες τετοιες που να μην το επιτρεψουν να ερθει παλι πισω συντομα.

----------


## opelmanos

Τι κανει πε παιδια το πλοιο μας ζει? οποιος γνωριζει κατι ασ μας δωσει πληροφορειες.ευχαριστω

----------


## giorgos_249

Ότι ζει,ζει τώρα αν καλοπερνάει μακριά από τη χώρα μας..... άγνωστο.

----------


## polykas

> Τι κανει πε παιδια το πλοιο μας ζει? οποιος γνωριζει κατι ασ μας δωσει πληροφορειες.ευχαριστω


_Μια χαρά είναι στην Safaga.Ορίστε και φωτό.

_P9170930.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> _Μια χαρά είναι στην Safaga.Ορίστε και φωτό.
> 
> _P9170930.JPG


*Mια χαρά είναι το ταχύπλοο μας!!!Και απ΄ότι βλέπω το προσέχουν πολύ εκεί που είναι!!!Πολύ όμορφη φώτο Γιώργο!!*

----------


## scoufgian

> _Μια χαρά είναι στην Safaga.Ορίστε και φωτό._
> 
> P9170930.JPG


 σε πολυ καλη κατασταση βρισκεται ο Κεντερης μας......Γιατι δεν παυει για εμας ναι ειναι ο Κεντερης και οχι το Red Sea

----------


## heraklion

Γιατί έχει ακόμα τα συνιάλ της NEL? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Γιατί έχει ακόμα τα συνιάλ της NEL?


και τι σινιαλα να χει βρε Νικο?Αφου πλοιο της NEL LINES ειναι.μην αρχιζουμε παλι τα ιδια........... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Γιατί έχει ακόμα τα συνιάλ της NEL?


*Φίλε Νίκο ακόμα στην NEL ανήκει γι΄αυτό έχει τα σινιάλα της!*

----------


## Νaval22

ο κόσμος το χει τούμπανο.......... :Wink:

----------


## hsw

πού μπορώ να βρω περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο  (μήκος, πλάτος, μηχανές, ταχύτητα)?

----------


## Νaval22

Δες εδώ έχει όλα τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου

----------


## hsw

ευχαριστώ πολύ. Πάντως το πλοίο είναι πολύ μεγάλο!! Όταν ταξίδευε στο Αιγαίο, τους έφτανε ποτέ τους 42 κόμβους ή απλά το έλεγαν? Υποθέτω πως έφυγε επειδή ήταν ασύμφορο, αφού η κίνηση ήταν μικρή και η κατανάλωση τεράστια!

----------


## dimitris

hsw το πλοιο καπως ετσι ηταν μεγαλη ταχυτητα που δεν ειδαμε σχεδον ποτε αλλα και πολυ μεγαλη καταναλωση, την ταχυτητα δεν την ειδαμε ποτε γιατι οταν ειμαστε στην παραλια μας ενοχλουσαν τ'απονερα του και οταν μπαιναμε μεσα για να κανουμε ταξιδι φωναζαμε γιατι δεν τρεχει, σαν Ελληναρες που ειμαστε, την τελευταια χρονια παντως που εκανε Παρο-Ναξο-Σαντορινη ειχε δουλεψει παρα πολυ καλα αν και ηταν περιπου 40-45 μερες μονο, ειχε γινει και καποια αλλαγη στις μηχανες εκεινη την χρονια στην Ιταλια για να μειωθει η καταναλωση, αυτο ξερουμε αν το πετυχαν?

----------


## Νaval22

η αλλαγή δεν έγινε για να μειωθεί η κατανάλωση,εξάλλου και ελάχιστα να μειώθηκε μπροστά στο τι καίει είτε με της μεν είτε με τις δε μηχανές είναι ψίχουλα,ο λόγος ήταν τα προβλήματα που είχαν με τα cracks τα block της pielstick.

----------


## dimitris

> η αλλαγή δεν έγινε για να μειωθεί η κατανάλωση,εξάλλου και ελάχιστα να μειώθηκε μπροστά στο τι καίει είτε με της μεν είτε με τις δε μηχανές είναι ψίχουλα,ο λόγος ήταν τα προβλήματα που είχαν με τα cracks τα block της pielstick.


Ευχαριστω Στεφανε εχεις δικιο και γι αυτο τον ιδιο λογο ηταν δεμενα και τα δυο μικροτερα στο Λαυριο οπου δεν δουλεψαν για μια σεζον ή δυο? δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΕΙΧΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ 2.30 ΩΡΕΣ. ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ.

----------


## geokou72a

Ανηκει ακομη στην ΝΕΛ?

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε παιδιά ακρίβως στην πίσω σελίδα πάλι το ίδιο λέμε αν γυρίσεις θα το δείς  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DriFterPanos

Αφού το πλοίο ανήκει ακόμα στην NEL… υπάρχει περίπτωση να ταξιδέψει ξανά στα μέρη μας??

----------


## douzoune

> Αφού το πλοίο ανήκει ακόμα στην NEL… υπάρχει περίπτωση να ταξιδέψει ξανά στα μέρη μας??


Αν πάει καλά από κίνηση στην γραμμή αυτή, προσωπικά πιστεύω πως δεν θα ρισκάρουν μια τέτοια κίνηση. Ποιός ξέρει όμως......Προσωπικά το θέλω και το ελπίζω....Αλήθεια, ξέρουμε μήπως πως τα πάει από πλευράς κίνησης??? από καύσιμα πάντως δεν θα πρέπει να έχει μεγάλα κόστη αφού εκεί λογικά είναι φθηνά....

----------


## DriFterPanos

¶μα πηγαίνει καλά εκεί που είναι τότε οκ… απλά θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή να το ξαναδούμε στα μέρη μας να αρμενίζει όπως στην αρχή… :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

Πως θα σας φαινόταν το ενδεχόμενο-αφού γίναμε όλοι μια μεγάλη οικογένεια (βλ. NEL-HSW-ANEK)-να βλέπαμε ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο και για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη το......ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ το μεγάλο,τώρα που ψιλοπέσαν τα πετρέλαια?????? :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Πως θα σας φαινόταν το ενδεχόμενο-αφού γίναμε όλοι μια μεγάλη οικογένεια (βλ. NEL-HSW-ANEK)-να βλέπαμε ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο και για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη το......ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ το μεγάλο,τώρα που ψιλοπέσαν τα πετρέλαια??????


 χαρτοσημο ,σφραγιδα και στειλτη προς συζητηση.εγω συμφωνω και μ αρεσει πολυ...........

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πως θα σας φαινόταν το ενδεχόμενο-αφού γίναμε όλοι μια μεγάλη οικογένεια (βλ. NEL-HSW-ANEK)-να βλέπαμε ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο και για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη το......ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ το μεγάλο,τώρα που ψιλοπέσαν τα πετρέλαια??????



Θα μας φαινόταν παραμύθι!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

> Θα μας φαινόταν παραμύθι!!!


 Κωστη και χτες οταν ακουσα οτι θα φερουν το Μπαρμπα στο Προλιμενα παραμυθι το θεωρησα αλλα τελικα βγηκε αληθινο.Ζουμε με την ελπιδα. :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Τωρα το καραβι που βρισκεται και υπαρχει καμια ελπιδα να επιστρεψει.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κωστη και χτες οταν ακουσα οτι θα φερουν το Μπαρμπα στο Προλιμενα παραμυθι το θεωρησα αλλα τελικα βγηκε αληθινο.Ζουμε με την ελπιδα.



Ζούμε με την ελπίδα αλλά δεν θέλω να πιστεύω εύκολα σε όσα ακούγονται...Ιδίως ο Κεντέρης έχει καταντήσει πλοίο-φάντασμα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Πως θα σας φαινόταν το ενδεχόμενο-αφού γίναμε όλοι μια μεγάλη οικογένεια (βλ. NEL-HSW-ANEK)-να βλέπαμε ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο και για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη το......ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ το μεγάλο,τώρα που ψιλοπέσαν τα πετρέλαια??????



ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΟΙΑ Η ΣΧΕΣΗ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ  HSW ΚΑΙ NEL??

----------


## scoufgian

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΟΙΑ Η ΣΧΕΣΗ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ HSW ΚΑΙ NEL??


 πλακα μου κανεις............hsw-anek-nel..........ευρυτερα γνωστο στους περισσοτερους

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

gia hsw-anek  ennoeitai oti gnwrizw alla me tin nel den exw katalavei akrivws ti ginetai!!

----------


## scoufgian

> gia hsw-anek ennoeitai oti gnwrizw alla me tin nel den exw katalavei akrivws ti ginetai!!


η ΑΝΕΚ εχει πακετο μεσα στην NEL LINES.Oποτε αμα τα βαλεις στη σειρα βγαινει το πορισμα

----------


## douzoune

> η ΑΝΕΚ εχει πακετο μεσα στην NEL LINES.Oποτε αμα τα βαλεις στη σειρα βγαινει το πορισμα


Φίλε Γιάννη πραγματοποιώντας πρόσφατα μια εργασία για την σχολή μου περί ακτοπλοικών εταιρειών διαπίστωσα από τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα που παρουσιάζει η ΝΕΛ στο ιντερνετ οτι το 2005 αυτό το ποσοστό που κατείχε η ΑΝΕΚ πωλήθηκε σε εταιρεία συμφερόντων Βεντούρη. σόρρυ για το off-topic αλλά μου δημιουργήθηκε μια σύγχυση. Εσύ τι ξέρεις για αυτό??? (αν θέλεις στείλε μου πμ για να μην είμαστε και εκτός θέματος)

----------


## Νaval22

αυτό αφορά το παλιό ποσοστό 20% του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου που πούλησε η ΑΝΕΚ στην Λιβεριανή εταιρεία Edgewater Holding συμφερόντων Απ.Βεντούρη το 2005 
Το σημερινό ποσοστό της ΑΝΕΚ είναι περίπου 4% αλλά οι περισσότεροι πλέον υποψιαζόμαστε πως η σχέση με την ΑΝΕΚ δεν σταματά εκεί :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

με καλυψες Στεφανε.........

----------


## douzoune

> αυτό αφορά το παλιό ποσοστό 20% του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου που πούλησε η ΑΝΕΚ στην Λιβεριανή εταιρεία Edgewater Holding συμφερόντων Απ.Βεντούρη το 2005 
> Το σημερινό ποσοστό της ΑΝΕΚ είναι περίπου 4% αλλά οι περισσότεροι πλέον υποψιαζόμαστε πως η σχέση με την ΑΝΕΚ δεν σταματά εκεί


Σας ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις Στέφανε, Γιάννη και Κώστα(πμ). Ομολογώ πως δεν ήξερα για την σημερινή κατάσταση με το 4%.....

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σας ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις Στέφανε, Γιάννη και Κώστα(πμ). Ομολογώ πως δεν ήξερα για την σημερινή κατάσταση με το 4%.....


 Φίλε μου όσο ζείς μαθαίνεις και ειδικά με αυτά τα παλιόπαιδα που έχουμε μπλέξει εδώ μέσα(stefanos-scoufgian-speedkiller κλπ κλπ κλπ) θα μάθουμε πολλά ακόμα.Απορώ που τα ξέρουν όλα αυτά ρε παιδί μου απορώ!!!

----------


## dimitris

> Φίλε μου όσο ζείς μαθαίνεις και ειδικά με αυτά τα παλιόπαιδα που έχουμε μπλέξει εδώ μέσα(stefanos-scoufgian-speedkiller κλπ κλπ κλπ) θα μάθουμε πολλά ακόμα.Απορώ που τα ξέρουν όλα αυτά ρε παιδί μου απορώ!!!


Να πω... να πω...
παντου υπαρχει ενας Μυθος :Very Happy: :mrgreen:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Να πω... να πω...
> παντου υπαρχει ενας Μυθος:mrgreen:


 Εσένα που σε χάνω που σε βρίσκω συνέχεια με τη ΝΕΛΑΡΑ και τα πλοία της ασχολείσαι.Είτε από το forum είτε κυνηγώντας τα στα λιμάνια :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## dimitris

> Εσένα που σε χάνω που σε βρίσκω συνέχεια με τη ΝΕΛΑΡΑ και τα πλοία της ασχολείσαι.Είτε από το forum είτε κυνηγώντας τα στα λιμάνια:mrgreen:


Αφου τα καραβια σας ειναι παντου...:lol::lol:

----------


## gtogias

Μιας και πιάσαμε τη ΝΕΛ σήμερα, μια φωτό του Αίολου στην Χίο από τις εποχές της δόξας της εταιρίας, Αύγουστος 2003:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38914

----------


## MYTILENE

> Μιας και πιάσαμε τη ΝΕΛ σήμερα, μια φωτό του Αίολου στην Χίο από τις εποχές της δόξας της εταιρίας, Αύγουστος 2003:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38914


 Πολύ ωραίος φίλε μπράβο.Χρυσές εποχές από τις οποίες το μόνο που έμεινε είναι τα....*ΧΡΥΣΑ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΓΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ*.ΣΕ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑ,ΜΑΓΑΖΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΩΘΗΚΑΝΕ.
Αλλά θα το πώ γιατί δε κρατιέμαι άλλο.Έκει που ηδονίζομαι και κοντέυω να.....-ας μη το πώ- είναι όταν έρχονται το καλοκαιράκι αυτοί οι <<κύριοι>> και παρακαλάνε για ένα εισιτήριο.Ένας από αυτούς τους <<κύριους>> κατέστρεψε κατα ένα ποσοστό και τη saos.Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους,Νελιτες και μη :Wink:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

xerei kaneis ti katigories thesewn eixe to ploio otan taxideue stin ellada.mono economy & business?

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Πολύ ωραίος φίλε μπράβο.Χρυσές εποχές από τις οποίες το μόνο που έμεινε είναι τα....*ΧΡΥΣΑ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΓΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ*.ΣΕ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑ,ΜΑΓΑΖΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΩΘΗΚΑΝΕ.
> Αλλά θα το πώ γιατί δε κρατιέμαι άλλο.Έκει που ηδονίζομαι και κοντέυω να.....-ας μη το πώ- είναι όταν έρχονται το καλοκαιράκι αυτοί οι <<κύριοι>> και παρακαλάνε για ένα εισιτήριο.Ένας από αυτούς τους <<κύριους>> κατέστρεψε κατα ένα ποσοστό και τη saos.Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους,Νελιτες και μη


 πες τα αδερφε  νελιτη!

----------


## scoufgian

> Πολύ ωραίος φίλε μπράβο.Χρυσές εποχές από τις οποίες το μόνο που έμεινε είναι τα....*ΧΡΥΣΑ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΓΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ*.ΣΕ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑ,ΜΑΓΑΖΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΩΘΗΚΑΝΕ.
> Αλλά θα το πώ γιατί δε κρατιέμαι άλλο.Έκει που ηδονίζομαι και κοντέυω να.....-ας μη το πώ- είναι όταν έρχονται το καλοκαιράκι αυτοί οι <<κύριοι>> και παρακαλάνε για ένα εισιτήριο.Ένας από αυτούς τους <<κύριους>> κατέστρεψε κατα ένα ποσοστό και τη saos.Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους,Νελιτες και μη


χωστα Προεδρε!!!!μαζι σου

----------


## Vortigern

Για δεξαμενισμο ερχεται Ελλαδα ε?

----------


## sea world

KSEREI KANEIS TI 8A GINEI ME AYTO TO PLOIO?
KANOYN TIPOTA EPISKEYES, EXEI PLHRWMA, KLP.?? :Confused:

----------


## Giovanaut

Χαιρετε γνωριμοι φιλοι μου....!!!
Πρωτη μου φορα κατα δω....!!!
Θελω να ρωτησω κατι. Στην Nel Egypt, ανηκουν μονο τα ταχυπλοα RED SEA1 και 2, δηλαδη ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ...???
Και κατι ακομη μηπως εχετε ακουσει τιποτε για πιθανα δρομολογια πλοιων της ΑΝΕΚ για λογαριασμο της Nel Egypt στην Ερυθρα...???

----------


## gtogias

Ο ένας και μοναδικός Αίολος Κεντέρης στον Πειραιά τον Οκτώβρη του 2005. Μπορεί να κατηγορήθηκε για πολλά όσον αφορά τις τύχες της ΝΕΛ αλλά κακά τα ψέματα, σκέτο στολίδι:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43734

----------


## opelmanos

AIOLOS KENTERIS καλοκαίρι 2005.Αφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη.Τότε το είχαν ξεπατώσει στη κυριολεξία στα δρομολόγια

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45552

----------


## hayabusa

*ας δούμε δύο ακόμη φωτογραφίες από τότε που το πλοιο βρισκόταν στις ελληνικές θάλασσες.




Oι φωτογραφίες είναι από το αρχείο φίλου μου τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ 
*

----------


## Vortigern

Μηπως καποιος ειδικος οπως ο Ροσιναντε θα μπορουσε να το βρει στο ΑΙΣ?Εχω φαει τον κοσμο να το βρω...μενει μονο να ψαξω και στο φεγγαρι :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΙΟLOS KENTERIS το 2006 

kenteris.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΣΟΥ BEN BRUCE.
ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΗΣ 20ης ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ 2001 ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΔΕΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΠΟΛΥΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΔΕΧΘΗΚΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠ ΑΥΤΟ.ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΞΕΛΙΧΘΗΚΑΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΜΕΙΝΑΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ.
Pict20010820.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ.Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΑΖΕΤΑΙ.
Pict2001090.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΡΓΑ.
Pict2001091.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΠΡΩΤΟΜΑΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ 2003.ΨΗΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΑΛΗ.
Pict2003018.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κανονικο ρεπορταζ απο τον nikosnasia!ΑΙΟLOS KENTERIS μολις εχει ερθει απο την ιταλια οπου αλλαξε τις δυο pielstick με mtu


IMG_0382.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

υπάρχει μήπως φωτογραφία από καποιο δεξαμενισμό του;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΕΟLOS KENTERIS  μια θεαματικη φωτο

IMG_0996.JPG

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ενα πρωινο στην Καβαλα ερχομενο απο Λημνο.ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 01.JPG

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 02.JPG

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 03.JPG

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

το red sea 1 ειχε ερθει περσι για δεξαμενισμο στον πειραια!φετος δεν θα ερθει???

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να δρονμολογηθει στην ελλαδα ξανα??

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Ακουγεται οτι το πλοιο θα επιστρεψει συντομα στην ελλαδα μαζι με το red sea II!!!ξερει κανεις αν ισχυει???

----------


## Νaval22

ισχύει-ισχύει :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> ισχύει-ισχύει


 *ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΝΕΑ!!!*

----------


## Ergis

> ισχύει-ισχύει


να το δω και να μην το πιστεψω.....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

οποτε θα δρομολογηθει ξανα εδω η απλα θα καθεται στο λιμανι αραγμενο???

----------


## Vortigern

Οταν λετε θα επιστρεψει ενωητε οτι θα επιστρεψει οταν την κοπανησουν Μυτηληνη και Θεοφιλος η μιλαμε για το 2009?

----------


## cpt babis

> Οταν λετε θα επιστρεψει ενωητε οτι θα επιστρεψει οταν την κοπανησουν Μυτηληνη και Θεοφιλος η μιλαμε για το 2009?


 Nαι για το 2009 :Very Happy:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

και θα δουλευει ως ταχυπλοο η κομμενο??

----------


## MILTIADIS

θα φυγει δηλαδη το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και θα μπει στη θεση του η' θα αποχωρησει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ?

----------


## sea world

Καθίστε να δούμε αν δουλέψει  Ελλάδα πρώτα και μετά λέμε αν θα είναι "κομμένο" ή όχι..........!!

----------


## leonidas

Παιδια ακομα δεν ηρθε, ας μην εκθετουμε ερωτησεις απο τωρα.Υπομονη.
Αντε με το καλο να ερθει ο ''γνησιος''... :Razz:

----------


## cpt babis

Δεν ειναι λιγο νωρις να συζηταμε αυτα :Confused:

----------


## cpt babis

> Αντε με το καλο να ερθει ο ''γνησιος''...


 *ΕΤΣΙ!!!:-D*

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

παντως πιστευω, κ μακαρι να βγω ψευτης, οτι ειτε αν ταξιδευει ωσ ταχυπλοο ειτε ως συμβατικο, οι τιμες θα ειναι ταχυπλοου!
αλλα ας μην βιαζομαστε.......... θα δουμε!

----------


## Νaval22

ρε φίλε είμαστε με τα καλά μας?,αυτό είναι που μας απασχολεί? τι τιμές θα έχει? εδώ δεν ξέρουμε σε πόσο καιρό θα ερθεί,ποσό καιρό θα άνει επισκευή και που θα δρομολογηθεί,ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε γιαννή τον βαφτίσαμε
και στο κάτω κάτω αμάν πιά με αυτή τη προκατάληψη,μάλλον είναι καιρός κάποιοι να αρχίζουν να τρίβουν τα μάτια τους. :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Θα μετονομαστεί εκ νέου σε Aeolos Kenteris?

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ρε φίλε είμαστε με τα καλά μας?,αυτό είναι που μας απασχολεί? τι τιμές θα έχει? εδώ δεν ξέρουμε σε πόσο καιρό θα ερθεί,ποσό καιρό θα άνει επισκευή και που θα δρομολογηθεί,ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε γιαννή τον βαφτίσαμε
> και στο κάτω κάτω αμάν πιά με αυτή τη προκατάληψη,μάλλον είναι καιρός κάποιοι να αρχίζουν να τρίβουν τα μάτια τους.


 σωστα,ας ερθει πρωτα και βλεπουμε..αλλα μαλλον φιλε στεφανε πως καποιοι νελιτες θα τριβουν τα ματια τους με τα μελλουμενα για την εταιρεια!δυστυχως βεβαια..

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

μια κουβεντα ειπα ρε παιδια και πεσατε να με φατε!!! :Sad: 
 κ φυσικα οταν θα ερθει θ με ενδιαφερει κ η τιμη! κ μακαρι ν ερθει γρηγορα!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

πολυ καλα νεα!!!!μακαρι να παραμεινει στην ελλαδα σε οποιαδηποτε γραμμη!!!αν και πιστευω οτι θα μπει μe ταχυτητες συμβατικου!!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

opos panta i eteria den exi oute mia anakinosi gia ola auta pou leme edo!! orea ploiroforisi kanis gia tous metoxous tis ala kai gia toys filous tis eterias .. :Mad:

----------


## Giovanaut

Η αληθεια ειναι πως στο δικο μου το αφτι καποιες πληροφοριες εχουν φτασει και εννοειται πως οχι απο την εταιρεια....!!!

Παρ ολα αυτα ειναι νωρις και τιποτε δεν ειναι σιγουρο και για αυτο δεν θα ηθελα να αναφερω τιποτε ακομη....!!!

----------


## Νaval22

σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το πλοίο ύψωσε την ελληνικη σημαία και ξαναπήρε το όνομα του,θα περιμένει την επιθεώρηση και ξεκινάει για πάνω... :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

εγω απ οτι ακουσα το πλοιο θα ερθει τον σεπτεμβριο ελλαδα κ αφου τελειωσει ο δεξαμενισμος του θα παει στην θεση του Θεοφιλου ο οποιοσ με την σειρα του τη θεση του Μυτιληνη...!!Παντα με κα8ε επιφυλαξη η πληροφορια...!

----------


## cpt babis

> εγω απ οτι ακουσα το πλοιο θα ερθει τον σεπτεμβριο ελλαδα κ αφου τελειωσει ο δεξαμενισμος του θα παει στην θεση του Θεοφιλου ο οποιοσ με την σειρα του τη θεση του Μυτιληνη...!!Παντα με κα8ε επιφυλαξη η πληροφορια...!


 και το Μυτιληνη?

----------


## Vortigern

Και καλα πως θα τα εχουμε τωρα? Αιολος Κεντερης 1 ,Αιολος Κεντερης 2 και Αιολος Κεντερης?Τουλαχιστον ας κανουν τα 2 μικρα Αιολος Εξπρες 1 και 2 παλι

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το πλοίο ύψωσε την ελληνικη σημαία και ξαναπήρε το όνομα του,θα περιμένει την επιθεώρηση και ξεκινάει για πάνω...


και τι τωρα θα υπαρχει
αιολος κεντερης
αιολος κεντερης 1
αιολος κεντερης 2
 :Confused:  :Confused: 
γιατι τουλαχιστον δεν μετανομαζουν τους μικρους σε 2 και 3!!!

Υ.Γ. ελεος πια μαυτο το κεντερης!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

> και το Μυτιληνη?


 
Για επισκευη λενε...Τωρα περεταιρο πραγματα δεν ξερω..

----------


## cpt babis

> Για επισκευη λενε...Τωρα περεταιρο πραγματα δεν ξερω..


 ευχαριστω φιλε

----------


## Speedkiller

> και τι τωρα θα υπαρχει
> αιολος κεντερης
> αιολος κεντερης 1
> αιολος κεντερης 2
> 
> γιατι τουλαχιστον δεν μετανομαζουν τους μικρους σε 2 και 3!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ. ελεος πια μαυτο το κεντερης!!!



Πω πω δισεπίλυτα και τεράστια προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει η ελληνική ακτοπλοία........... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Πόσα flying cat έχει η hellenic seaways φίλε μου και πόσα  highspeed (1/2/3/4/5) για να σε ενοχλήσουν οι αίολοι της Nel??? :Cool:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

βασικα δεν με ενοχλησαν οι αιολοι!!ο κεντερης με ενοχλει!!!
ας βαλουν πισω τα αιολος εξπρες!καλυτερο μου φαινεται.

----------


## Speedkiller

> βασικα δεν με ενοχλησαν οι αιολοι!!ο κεντερης με ενοχλει!!!
> ας βαλουν πισω τα αιολος εξπρες!καλυτερο μου φαινεται.


Μα η ουσία δεν είναι το Κεντέρης....Ενα όνομα είναι....!Πολιτική της εταιρείας!Δεν βλέπω γιατί σε ενοχλεί!Ίσα ίσα που είναι και ελληνική λέξη...Δεν νομίζω πως έχει κάτι κακό ιδίως σε αντιπαράθεση με τα ονομάτα άλλων ταχυπλόων με καθαρά ξένες ονομασίες!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Μα η ουσία δεν είναι το Κεντέρης....Ενα όνομα είναι....!Πολιτική της εταιρείας!Δεν βλέπω γιατί σε ενοχλεί!Ίσα ίσα που είναι και ελληνική λέξη...Δεν νομίζω πως έχει κάτι κακό ιδίως σε αντιπαράθεση με τα ονομάτα άλλων ταχυπλόων με καθαρά ξένες ονομασίες!


off topic
οσο για τα highspeed και ta flying cat προκειται περισσοτερο για brand names!ο κοσμος λεει ''θα παω με το highspeed'' και οχι ''θα παω με το highspeed 3'' οπως λεει π.χ με το ρομιλντα(παραδειγμα)

οσο για το κεντερης μια κουβεντα ειπα.και περισσοτερο το ειπα για το γεγονος οτι θα επρεπε να του βαλουν και ενα 3 αντι για σκετο αιολο κεντερη, να υπαρχει μια σειρα.

----------


## Vortigern

Εμενα παντως δν με ενοχλει το Κεντερης ισα ισα οπως ειπε και ο Κωστας οτι ειναι Ελληνικο ονομα.Απλα ας αλλαξουν τα αλλα 2 παλι να τα κανουν Εξπρες. :Wink:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Εμενα παντως δν με ενοχλει το Κεντερης ισα ισα οπως ειπε και ο Κωστας οτι ειναι Ελληνικο ονομα.Απλα ας αλλαξουν τα αλλα 2 παλι να τα κανουν Εξπρες.


αυτο ακριβως ειπα και εγω!!!
με ενα μικρο σχολιο!!!

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

δεν νομιζω οτι η εταιρεια θα μπει στον κοπο να αλλαξει το ονομα στα 2 ταχυπλοα της! αρα τ πραγματα θα μεινουν οπως ειναι, με τα αιολος κεντερης 1/2 και τν μοναδικο αιολο κεντερη!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Όπως και να το ονμασουνε ας του ευχηθούμε να έχει καλύτερη τύχη στην καινούρια του καριέρα εδώ στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## NAXOS

ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΝΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΟΥΝ HIHGSPEED 6-7  ΚΤΛ ?
ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΝΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΟΥΝ HIHGSPEED 6-7  ΚΤΛ ?
> ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ.



M'αρεσε ΠΑΡΑ πολυ η ερωτηση σου!!!!!!!!:-D:-D:-D:-D

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

το red sea I στο λιμανι της safaga!
πηγη:google earth

----------


## gnikles

http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...5-a149ec67ba52

----------


## iliaskexrias

ενω αμα βαλουνε τον αιολο κεντερη απο θεσσαλονικη-σκοπελο-σκιαθο-τηνο-μυκονο-παρο-ναξο- ιο-σαντορινη-χανια!!!!η" ηρακλειο

το καλοκαιρι δεν θα παει καλα ε?
ερε κουνια που τους κουναει στο υπουργειο ερε υπνος που πεφτει..

δυστηχως φιλοι του φορουμ ναυτικος δεν ειμαι εχω ερωτα και παθος απο μικρο παιδι με τα καραβια αλλα ενα πραγμα εχω καταλαβει και ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος γι'αυτο σημερα

 σχεδον ολοι οι ακτοπλοοι εφοπλιστες ειναι ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ!!!!
δουλεψανε οι πατεραδες τους τα πηραν ετοιμα και τα κανανε σαν τα μουτρα τους πλην ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων.....

οι παλιοι δεν εμπαιναν στο porche cayenne να αναψουν το πουρο 
να βαλουνε το γκομενακι (μοντελο)μεσα και να τραβηξουνε για εφε!!!! 
την βολτα τους.

ολη νυχτα ξενυχτουσαν και οι παλιοι εφοπλιστες αλλα οχι στα ΜΠΟΥΖΟΥΚΙΑ....

σπαγανε το κεφαλι τους ολη νυχτα να βρουνε νεες γραμμες αρα νεους οριζοντες 

η αλλιως πολλοι ξενυχταγαν στην γεφυρα να παει το πλοιο ασφαλες 
στον προορισμο του....

υ.ς ξερετε καποτε ο νονος μου, μου ειχε πει (καπεταναρα ο νονος)
αγορι μου μεγαλα καραβια μεγαλες φουρτουνες!!!! τοτε δεν το καταλαβαινα ημουνα μικρος τωρα ομως  καταλαβα παρα πολυ καλα μεσα απο την ζωη τι ηθελε να πει....

μαλλον ομως αυτοι που τα βρηκανε ετοιμα δεν ξερουνε οτι δεν γινετε ΜΙΑ 
ΖΩΗ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΖΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ-ΚΡΗΤΗ-ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΣΑ.

στο τελος ο ενας θα φαει τον αλλον τα χτυπηματα θα ειναι εξωπραγματικα 
οι προδοσιες αισχρες και ΑΥΤΟΣ που θα καταφερει τελικα να επιβιωσει!!!!
θα εχει δεχθει τοσσα χτυπηματα που απλα θα πεσει ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΣ..

υ.ς 2 συγνωμη για την φλυαρια μου και το μακαβριο για την ελληνικη ακτοπλοοια συμπερασμα μου αλλα ποναω με οσα βλεπω τα τελευταια χρονια να  γινοντε και για οσο θα ζω θελω να βλεπω στα ελληνικα νησια μας να ριχνουν καταπελτη ελληνικα καραβια με ελληνικα πληρωματα
και εγω απο τον ντοκο να καμαρωνω βλεποντας τα 
και  να φουσκωνουν τα πνευμονια μου απο υπερηφανεια καθε φορα που θα βλεπω στον ιστο τους να κυματιζει περηφανα 
η ΓΑΛΑΝΟΛΕΥΚΗ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ.

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ...

----------


## Νaval22

ωραία όλα αυτά που λές αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι σχέση έχουν με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα του αίολος

----------


## leka21

Πριν από λίγο μπαίνοντας προς το λιμάνι της Μήλου (!). Χωρίς να φαίνεται πουθενά στο AIS. 
Ξέρει κανείς τι κάνει εδώ?
DSC00093.JPG

----------


## Leo

Χαριτολογόντας και σκεπτόμενος θετικά, θα έλεγα επίσκεψη γνωριμίας για το μέλλον  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> Χαριτολογόντας και σκεπτόμενος θετικά, θα έλεγα επίσκεψη γνωριμίας για το μέλλον


Από το στόμα σου και στης NEL το αυτί......:-D

----------


## leka21

Τελικά έδεσε στην προβλήτα για τα φορτηγά και όχι των επιβατηγών (δεν νομίζω να χώραγε ούτως ή άλλως). 

Επίσης χαριτολογόντας πριν μια βδομάδα εκεί φόρτωνε ενα ro/ro σακιά περλίτη με την βοήθεια κλαρκ... :mrgreen::mrgreen:

EDIT: Έφυγε πριν από λίγο τελικά. Η φωτό από εκεί που έδεσε.

IMG_1879__UP.JPG

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Τελικά έδεσε στην προβλήτα για τα φορτηγά και όχι των επιβατηγών (δεν νομίζω να χώραγε ούτως ή άλλως). 
> 
> Επίσης χαριτολογόντας πριν μια βδομάδα εκεί φόρτωνε ενα ro/ro σακιά περλίτη με την βοήθεια κλαρκ... :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> EDIT: Έφυγε πριν από λίγο τελικά. Η φωτό από εκεί που έδεσε.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52354


oντως τελικα αλλαξε και ονομα και σημαια!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Leo

ΑΑαααα! αυθτό σαν παρύθι ακούγεται παιδιά!!! Ελληνική σημαία  :Surprised: ... Αλλάζω και τον θέμα στό εξής το βρίσκουμε σας *Αίολος Κεντέρης.*
Φίλε leka21, σ ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Η ΝΕΛ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΟ ΑΡΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑΡΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ??? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cpt babis

> Η ΝΕΛ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΟ ΑΡΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑΡΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ???


 Η ΝΕΛ δεν το εχει αρνηθει.Το μονο που που δεν εχει πει ειναι που θα το δρομολογησουν :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Ti δουλειά είχε ρε παιδιά το πλοίο σήμερα στη Μήλο γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει.Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πεί??Από που ήρθε??

----------


## laz94

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση??
Το πλόιο ειχε κανει και δρομολόγια για Δωδεκάνησα παλαιότερα??
Γιατι είχα δει σε ένα διαφημιστικο της NEL που έλεγε και για Δωδεκάνησα!

----------


## opelmanos

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση??
> Το πλόιο ειχε κανει και δρομολόγια για Δωδεκάνησα παλαιότερα??
> Γιατι είχα δει σε ένα διαφημιστικο της NEL που έλεγε και για Δωδεκάνησα!


Ναι φίλε μου το 2003 το καλοκαίρι.Πήγαινε από Πειραιά-Κάλυμνο-Κώ-Ρόδο,γύριζε πίσω Πειραιά  και καπάκι Χίο-Μυτηλήνη

----------


## laz94

Ευχαριστώ Μάνο!
Ωραία πρέπει να ήταν... :Cool: 
Από κίνηση πώς τα πήγαινε, ξέρεις??

----------


## opelmanos

> Ευχαριστώ Μάνο!
> Ωραία πρέπει να ήταν...
> Από κίνηση πώς τα πήγαινε, ξέρεις??


Έίχε αρκετή απ'ότι μου έλεγε ένα παιδί που ήταν τότε μέσα.Ξέρεις τι σήμαινε τότε Πειραιάς Ρόδος σε 6 μόνο ώρες?Μεγάλη υπόθεση

----------


## opelmanos

Η αλήθεια όμως αυτο το δρομολόγιο της Ρόδου και πίσω όπως και αυτό όταν ήμουν μέσα και κάναμε Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτηλήνη-Λήμνο -Θεσσαλονίκη και Καβάλα ήταν ξεπατωτικά και για εμάς και για το πλοίο.Μια φορά στα ανοιχτά της τζιάς κλιθήκαμε να πάμε να περισυνελέξουμε κάποιους επιβάτες από ένα σκάφος που έμεινε ακυβέρνητο λόγω καιρού.Μετά έκτακτο για Κώ.Προκλίθηκε αλυσιδωτή καθυστέρηση και για μία εβδομάδα δεν σβήσαν καν οι μηχανές.Ούτε όταν βάζαμε καύσιμα στο Πειραιά .Τα χε φτύσει στην κυριολεξία το πλοίο.Το θυμάμαι λές και είναι τώρα

----------


## laz94

6 ώρες??:shock::shock:
Το καημένο το πλήρωμα λιπάμαι...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....μέσα στο άγχος πρέπει να ήταν....

----------


## leka21

Τελικά από ότι έμαθα για πετρέλαια σταμάτησε μόνο, φαντάζομαι πως δεν θα τον έβγαζαν μέχρι τον Πειραιά (ή όπου αλλού πηγαίνει).

----------


## speedrunner

Τελικά το πλοίο που έχει δέσει??? Καμία φωτογραφία απο την επιστροφή στην Ελλάδα και την αλλαγή του ονόματος δεν έχουμε????

----------


## Leo

Στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Περάματος είναι δεμένο, φωτογραφία από τον ερχομό του έχουμε *εδώ* (Μήλος για ανεφοδιασμό).

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Απο δρομολογια γνωριζουμε κατι νεοτερο?

----------


## opelmanos

Aκόμα αναμένουμε.Μακάρι όμως να πάρει το δρομολόγιο που θέλω να φαντάζομαι :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Aκόμα αναμένουμε.Μακάρι όμως να πάρει το δρομολόγιο που θέλω να φαντάζομαι


 Xιο-Μυτιληνη??? :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

> Xιο-Μυτιληνη???


Αν και δύσκολο, εύχομαι όχι μιας και αυτό σημαίνει την οριστική αποχώρηση από τη γραμμή του Νήσος Χίος.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

γιατι αποχωρηση του χιος??

----------


## gnikles

> Aκόμα αναμένουμε.Μακάρι όμως να πάρει το δρομολόγιο που θέλω να φαντάζομαι


 ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ ΤΟ ΑΦΤΙ :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Για αγονη ετοιμαζεται...
Ηδη εχουν αρχισει τα σχεδια για τη μετασκευη...

----------


## kapas

> Για αγονη ετοιμαζετε...
> Ηδη εχουν αρχισει τα σχεδια για τη μετασκευη...


 μετασκευη??? ποιος? τι? που?  :Confused:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Για αγονη ετοιμαζετε...
> Ηδη εχουν αρχισει τα σχεδια για τη μετασκευη...


Για ποια αγονη???του θεοφιλου??

----------


## Ergis

> Για αγονη ετοιμαζετε...
> Ηδη εχουν αρχισει τα σχεδια για τη μετασκευη...


Συναδελφε μας εβαλες φωτια και μας εχεις αφησει να καιγομαστε..ελα γινε πιο σαφης.......

υσ.εμενα θα μου αρεσε να το ξαναβλεπα παρο-ναξο-σαντορινη...αν δεν κανω λαθος οταν το εκανε το δρομολογιο αυτο τα ειχε παει περιφημα!!

----------


## leonidas

Για μετασκευη αμα γινει ο μονος χωρος ελευθερος για μετασκευη ειναι το καταστρωμα της γεφυρας εκει που ειναι και οι χυμα τσιμινιερες...
Καλα ειναι να γινει κατι να σουλουπωθει εκει πανω γιατι ειναι λιγο σκορπισμενα τα πραγματα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

> Για μετασκευη αμα γινει ο μονος χωρος ελευθερος για μετασκευη ειναι το καταστρωμα της γεφυρας εκει που ειναι και οι χυμα τσιμινιερες...
> Καλα ειναι να γινει κατι να σουλουπωθει εκει πανω γιατι ειναι λιγο σκορπισμενα τα πραγματα...


ομως αυτη ηταν η γοητεια του "ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ"........

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Για μετασκευη αμα γινει ο μονος χωρος ελευθερος για μετασκευη ειναι το καταστρωμα της γεφυρας εκει που ειναι και οι χυμα τσιμινιερες...
> Καλα ειναι να γινει κατι να σουλουπωθει εκει πανω γιατι ειναι λιγο σκορπισμενα τα πραγματα...


MΑΛΛΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΕΝΝΟΕΙ!!ΜΕ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΚΟΚ!!

----------


## dokimakos21

> Συναδελφε μας εβαλες φωτια και μας εχεις αφησει να καιγομαστε..ελα γινε πιο σαφης.......
> 
> υσ.εμενα θα μου αρεσε να το ξαναβλεπα παρο-ναξο-σαντορινη...αν δεν κανω λαθος οταν το εκανε το δρομολογιο αυτο τα ειχε παει περιφημα!!


Φιλε Εργης οπωσ ειχα αναφερει κ σε προηγουμενο ποστ συμφωνα με ασφαλης πληροφοριες μεσα απο τον Θεοφιλο το πλοιο 8α μπει στην θεση του Θεο κ εκεινος με την σειρα του στην θεση του Μυτιλινη για την ετησια επισκευη του..!!

----------


## Ergis

> Φιλε Εργης οπωσ ειχα αναφερει κ σε προηγουμενο ποστ συμφωνα με ασφαλης πληροφοριες μεσα απο τον Θεοφιλο το πλοιο 8α μπει στην θεση του Θεο κ εκεινος με την σειρα του στην θεση του Μυτιλινη για την ετησια επισκευη του..!!


δεν θα το προσεξα μαλλον.σευχαριστω ομως για την απαντηση σου.

----------


## opelmanos

> Φιλε Εργης οπωσ ειχα αναφερει κ σε προηγουμενο ποστ συμφωνα με ασφαλης πληροφοριες μεσα απο τον Θεοφιλο το πλοιο 8α μπει στην θεση του Θεο κ εκεινος με την σειρα του στην θεση του Μυτιλινη για την ετησια επισκευη του..!!


Μα αυτό είναι πολύ ευχάριστο.Μακάρι να πάρει την γραμμή του ΤΕΟ ωστέ αυτός να επιστρέψει στην γραμμή του.Μακάρι  το πλοίο να ξαναέρθει στα λιμάνια μας ύστερα από απουσία 4 ολόκληρων χρόνων.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ploio048.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον Ben Bruce_

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> *Αιολος Κεντερης*...στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> ploio048.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον Ben Bruce_


Σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι τελιος ο κεντερης με τα διαφιμιστικα τις ΤΙΜ στις παντες!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Μπορει να αργησα, αλλα μολις απεστρεψα απο Λημνο γεματος βαπορισσιες εμπειριες.

Και απαντω.

Εχω μαθει πως στο πλοιο θα γινει μετασκευη και κυριως εσωτερικη αναδιαμορφωση με σκοπο την προσθηκη καμπινων, ωστε το πλοιο να μπορει να μπει στην αγονη του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.

Ακουγεται πως θα μπει στη συγκεκριμενη γραμμη και πως το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ επιστρεφει στα παλια του λημερια.

----------


## dokimakos21

> Μπορει να αργησα, αλλα μολις απεστρεψα απο Λημνο γεματος βαπορισσιες εμπειριες.
> 
> Και απαντω.
> 
> Εχω μαθει πως στο πλοιο θα γινει μετασκευη και κυριως εσωτερικη αναδιαμορφωση με σκοπο την προσθηκη καμπινων, ωστε το πλοιο να μπορει να μπει στην αγονη του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
> 
> Ακουγεται πως θα μπει στη συγκεκριμενη γραμμη και πως το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ επιστρεφει στα παλια του λημερια.


Αρα φιλε Giovanaut με επιβεβαιωνεις πληρως για αυτο που ειχα ακουσει...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αρα φιλε Giovanaut με επιβεβαιωνεις πληρως για αυτο που ειχα ακουσει...


Ναι με με βαση αυτα που γνωριζω, σε επιβεβαιωνω.
Αλλα να ζητησω μια διευκρινηση, μιλας μονο για την ετησια επισκευη...????

----------


## dokimakos21

> Ναι με με βαση αυτα που γνωριζω, σε επιβεβαιωνω.
> Αλλα να ζητησω μια διευκρινηση, μιλας μονο για την ετησια επισκευη...????


 
Απ οτι μου εχουν πει μεχρι στιγμης ναι...τωρα τι θα γινει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

> Απ οτι μου εχουν πει μεχρι στιγμης ναι...τωρα τι θα γινει...


Οι δικες μου πληροφοριες μιλουν για μονιμα, μιας και αν γινει αντικατασταση με μικρης ηλικιας πλοιο, αυξανεται σημαντικα η επιδοτηση...

Οτι και να πουμε, συντομα θα φανει...!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Οι δικες μου πληροφοριες μιλουν για μονιμα, μιας και αν γινει αντικατασταση με μικρης ηλικιας πλοιο, αυξανεται σημαντικα η επιδοτηση...
> 
> Οτι και να πουμε, συντομα θα φανει...!!!!


Mακάρι φίλε μου να είναι έτσι όπως τα λές και να επιστρέψει επιτέλους ο Τεό στη γραμμή του γιατί αυτό το δρομολόγιο δεν του πάει με τίποτα.Εχουν αρχίσει τίποτα εργασίες στο πλοίο η ακόμα?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Mακάρι φίλε μου να είναι έτσι όπως τα λές και να επιστρέψει επιτέλους ο Τεό στη γραμμή του γιατί αυτό το δρομολόγιο δεν του πάει με τίποτα.Εχουν αρχίσει τίποτα εργασίες στο πλοίο η ακόμα?


Για εργασιες δεν εχω μαθει κατι ακομη.....

Οσο για τον ΤΕΟ, λυπαμαι φιλε Μανο αλλα τα συμφεροντα μας συγκρουονται....

Φετος εζησα πολυ μεγαλες στιγμες με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, εγινα σχεδον μελος του πληρωματος, μαζι με φιλους που ειχα αλλα και με νεους που εκανα.....

Αν τελικα φυγει, θα με πειραξει παρα πολυ, αν και τον χειμωνα σιγουρα θα εχει προβλημα στα λιμανια μας...!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Για εργασιες δεν εχω μαθει κατι ακομη...


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιάννη... Απόλυτη ησυχία επικρατεί έξω από τα ομόσταβλα Αίολος Κεντέρης και Red Sea ΙΙ (ή το όνομα που αγαπώ "Παναγία Πάρου")... Εν αναμονή λοιπόν όπως είπε και μια ψυχή εκεί γύρω...

----------


## Giovanaut

Σημερα το πρωι πληροφορηθηκα, οτι τελικα ισως το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ να προοριζεται για αγονη των Δωδεκανησων και για ενα δρομολογιο προς Χιο-Μυτιληνη.

Ενω τα ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στις γραμμες τους ως εχουν.

Πολυ συντομα ελπιζω να μαθουμε ακριβως τι θα γινει, γιατι τα δεδομενα συνεχως αλλαζουν. Μεχρι τοτε, ολα πιθανα.

----------


## dokimakos21

> Σημερα το πρωι πληροφορηθηκα, οτι τελικα ισως το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ να προοριζεται για αγονη των Δωδεκανησων και για ενα δρομολογιο προς Χιο-Μυτιληνη.
> 
> Ενω τα ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στις γραμμες τους ως εχουν.
> 
> Πολυ συντομα ελπιζω να μαθουμε ακριβως τι θα γινει, γιατι τα δεδομενα συνεχως αλλαζουν. Μεχρι τοτε, ολα πιθανα.


Και εγω που πηγα να σου γραψω οτι κ ο εφοπλιστης επιβεβαιωνε αθτο που υποστιριζαμε....Τεσπα δεν εχει κ πολυ σημασια το που αλλα οτι το πλοιο επεστρεψε στην Ελλαδα....

----------


## Giovanaut

> Και εγω που πηγα να σου γραψω οτι κ ο εφοπλιστης επιβεβαιωνε αθτο που υποστιριζαμε....Τεσπα δεν εχει κ πολυ σημασια το που αλλα οτι το πλοιο επεστρεψε στην Ελλαδα....


Τιποτε δεν ειναι δεδομενο. Αυτο που εγραψα ηταν μια εγκυρη πληροφορια, αλλα μεχρι εκει.
Εγω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για τιποτε.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Σημερα το πρωι πληροφορηθηκα, οτι τελικα ισως το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ να προοριζεται για αγονη των Δωδεκανησων και για ενα δρομολογιο προς Χιο-Μυτιληνη.
> 
> Ενω τα ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στις γραμμες τους ως εχουν.
> 
> Πολυ συντομα ελπιζω να μαθουμε ακριβως τι θα γινει, γιατι τα δεδομενα συνεχως αλλαζουν. Μεχρι τοτε, ολα πιθανα.


ΠΙΑ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΤΩΝ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΩΝ???
ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΛΑΜΙΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ??? :Confused:  :Surprised:

----------


## Leo

Σιγή και κλειστές πόρτες και εδώ... αλλά και δίπλα αριστερά του.

P1230485.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

γνωρίζουμε τίποτα για το μέλλον του ή αγνωσται αι βουλαί της ΝΕΛ;

----------


## Leo

Στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος έχουν ειπωθεί μερικά σενάρια. Περιμένουμε και βλέπουμε τι από αυτά θα βγεί αληθινό.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΣΤΙΣ 7 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ?? ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ Η ΝΕΛ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΑΣΧΕΙ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ''ΝΕΑ'' :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ΤΗΣ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ RED SEA II??

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΙ Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΑΥΤΟ:
http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...5-babf7b7fdad5

ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ 1 ΦΟΡΑ/ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΑ 24Ν.Μ.

----------


## NGV Liamone

> ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΙ Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΑΥΤΟ:
> http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...5-babf7b7fdad5
> 
> ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ 1 ΦΟΡΑ/ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
> ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΑ 24Ν.Μ.


και με την κατανάλωση σε λογικά πλαίσια :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΙ Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΑΥΤΟ:
> http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...5-babf7b7fdad5
> 
> ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ 1 ΦΟΡΑ/ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
> ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΑ 24Ν.Μ.



Ενδιαφέρον το σχόλιο περι αλλαγής κυβέρνησης.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## gasim

> 1 ΦΟΡΑ/ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
> ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΑ 24Ν.Μ.


Mε αυτή την ταχύτητα, στο 'σκέτο' Χίος-Μυτιλήνη θα κάνει κοντά στις 8:30 ώρες. Ανταγωνιστικά του Ν. Χίος, που γίνεται μέσω Κυκλάδων και περνάει το 10 ωρο.  ¶ντε και περισσότερες από 1 φορά την εβδομάδα.  Σήμερα το Μυτιλήνη έχει 3 εβδομαδιαία, και θα 'συμπληρώσει' με το Κεντέρης.

----------


## Naias II

> Ανταγωνιστικά του Ν. Χίος, που γίνεται μέσω Κυκλάδων και περνάει το 10 ωρο.  ¶ντε και περισσότερες από 1 φορά την εβδομάδα.


Ναι αλλά πόσο θα κοστίζει το εισητήριο;

----------


## gtogias

> Mε αυτή την ταχύτητα, στο 'σκέτο' Χίος-Μυτιλήνη θα κάνει κοντά στις 8:30 ώρες. Ανταγωνιστικά του Ν. Χίος, που γίνεται μέσω Κυκλάδων και περνάει το 10 ωρο. ¶ντε και περισσότερες από 1 φορά την εβδομάδα. Σήμερα το Μυτιλήνη έχει 3 εβδομαδιαία, και θα 'συμπληρώσει' με το Κεντέρης.


Δεν είναι για σύγκριση τα δύο πλοία. Ούτε σε χώρους, ούτε σε ταξίδι. Και βέβαια δεν κάνει 10ωρο το Νήσος Χίος (για Χίο). Κάτι λιγότερο από 8 ώρες για Χίο όταν πάει και από Σύρο και από Μύκονο.

----------


## MYTILENE

Με βάση τα φετινά καλοκαιρινά δεδομένα που είδα, κατα τη γνώμη μου ΑΝ μπεί το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ καλό θα ήταν να κάνει ΔΥΟ δρομολόγια τη βδομάδα ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ!!!Έτσι κι αλλιώς οι φίλοι μας Χιώτες προτιμήσανε περισσότερο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Ν.ΧΙΟΣ παρά ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.Για όσους διαφωνούν έχω και στοιχεία :Wink:

----------


## Black Flag

Και γω φέτος που πήγα Χίο στις 06/08, με το Χίος πήγαμε και όχι με καράβια της ΝΕΛ. Πήγα με Χιώτη ο οποίος είναι κατά της NEΛ (κομπλεξισμός).

----------


## mitilinios

Προσωπικά, δεν βρίσκω το λόγο το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ να εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Πειραιάς, έστω και αν αυτό πραγματοποιείται μόνο μια φορά τη βδομάδα. :Cool:  Οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στη γραμμή δεν είναι "ανταγωνιστές", αφού ανήκουν στον ίδιο όμιλο συμφερόντων. 
Πιστεύω ότι απλά θα δραστηριοποιηθεί στην άγονη γραμμή.
Κρατάω και μια μικρή επιφύλαξη για την ταχύτητα των 24  :Confused:  κόμβων, μου φαίνεται λίγο υπερβολική για άγονη και για τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων. Πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει παραπλήσια ταχύτητα με τα "ξαδερφάκια" του που κινούνται με ταχύτητες κοντά στους 20 κόμβους. :Smile:

----------


## gtogias

> Με βάση τα φετινά καλοκαιρινά δεδομένα που είδα, κατα τη γνώμη μου ΑΝ μπεί το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ καλό θα ήταν να κάνει ΔΥΟ δρομολόγια τη βδομάδα ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ!!!Έτσι κι αλλιώς οι φίλοι μας Χιώτες προτιμήσανε περισσότερο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Ν.ΧΙΟΣ παρά ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.Για όσους διαφωνούν έχω και στοιχεία


Δεν έχω στοιχεία για να αντιπαρατεθώ στην παραπάνω άποψη. Απο την προσωπική μου πείρα καθώς και αυτή του περίγυρού μου γνωρίζω ότι για αρκετούς Χιώτες η πρώτη επιλογή είναι τα Νήσος Χίος και Μυτιλήνη και τελευταία το Λισσός.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο τις περιόδους με κίνηση να βρεις καμπίνα από και προς Χίο με το Μυτιλήνη. Είναι όλες καπαρωμένες από την πρώτη σχεδόν μέρα που ανοίγουν τα εισιτήρια από αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν από και προς Λέσβο.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
http://www.kavalanet.gr/enimerosi/ne...1253052062.php

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εμενα και οι 24 κομβοι λιγο μου φαινονται κριμα για το καραβι να πηγαινει τοσο λιγο..το highspeed 1γτ βαραει 35-36 καθημερινα που ειναι στην αγονη??

----------


## DriFterPanos

> εμενα και οι 24 κομβοι λιγο μου φαινονται κριμα για το καραβι να πηγαινει τοσο λιγο..το highspeed 1γτ βαραει 35-36 καθημερινα που ειναι στην αγονη??


    Συγκρίνεται το highspeed 1 με τον Κεντέρη σε κατανάλωση…??

----------


## opelmanos

Ξέρουμε πότε στο περίπου θα δρομολογηθεί?

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τι παει να πει αν συγκρινεται σε καταναλωση??????το σωστο ειναι απο τι στιγμη που ειναι ταχυπλοο να μην πηγαινει σαν την κοτα αλλιως χανει τον τιτλο του....το θεμα ειναι να ειναι ενα προιον ανταγωνιστικο και οχι κατι κοινοτυπο..με το νησος χιος να κανει τις ιδιες ωρες δεν νομιζω να προτιμησει τον κεντερη κανεις οταν θα εκτελει το δρομολογιο για χιο -μυτιληνη

----------


## Speedkiller

> τι παει να πει αν συγκρινεται σε καταναλωση??????το σωστο ειναι απο τι στιγμη που ειναι ταχυπλοο να μην πηγαινει σαν την κοτα αλλιως χανει τον τιτλο του....το θεμα ειναι να ειναι ενα προιον ανταγωνιστικο και οχι κατι κοινοτυπο..με το νησος χιος να κανει τις ιδιες ωρες δεν νομιζω να προτιμησει τον κεντερη κανεις οταν θα εκτελει το δρομολογιο για χιο -μυτιληνη



Παει να πει φίλε μου πως τα πλοία δεν είναι μέσα επίδειξης ισχύος ούτε επίδειξης για μια εταιρεία όπως δείχνεις να πιστεύεις με αυτά που λες! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Τα πλοία μια εταιρεία θα τα διαχειριστεί για να κερδίσει χρήματα και όχι να μπει μέσα μόνο και μόνο για να υπερασπιστεί "τον τίτλο" του ταχύπλοου!Τα χρήματα δεν περισσεύουν σε κανέναν πόσο μάλλον στην NEL που χρωστάει ηδη αρκετα...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

δεν ειπα οτι ειναι επιδειξη δυναμης, απλα ενα προιον για να πιασει πρεπει να ειναι ανταγωνιστικο..και σε καμια περιπτωση αν κανει ιδιες η και περισσοτερες απο το Ν. ΧΙΟΣ δεν θα το προτιμησει ο κοσμος γτ αλλη ανεση εχει το ενα και αλλη το αλλο!!δεν ειπα να πηγαινει με 45κομβους αλλα για το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο θα ηταν καλο αφου εχει δυνατοτητα να πηγαινει πιο γρηγορα..αυτο μονο..και να μην παρερμηνευουμε αυτα που λεω..

----------


## Speedkiller

> δεν ειπα οτι ειναι επιδειξη δυναμης, απλα ενα προιον για να πιασει πρεπει να ειναι ανταγωνιστικο..και σε καμια περιπτωση αν κανει ιδιες η και περισσοτερες απο το Ν. ΧΙΟΣ δεν θα το προτιμησει ο κοσμος γτ αλλη ανεση εχει το ενα και αλλη το αλλο!!δεν ειπα να πηγαινει με 45κομβους αλλα για το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο θα ηταν καλο αφου εχει δυνατοτητα να πηγαινει πιο γρηγορα..αυτο μονο..και να μην παρερμηνευουμε αυτα που λεω..





> τι παει να πει αν συγκρινεται σε καταναλωση??????το σωστο ειναι απο τι στιγμη που ειναι ταχυπλοο να μην *πηγαινει σαν την κοτα* αλλιως χανει τον τιτλο του....



Νομίζω οι λέξεις που μάρκαρα με Bold δεν μιλάνε για ανταγωνιστικο προιόν αλλα καθαρή επίδειξη ισχύος!Αν σε παρερμηνευσα τότε ίσως φταις κ συ λιγάκι νομίζω!

Τωρα στο θέμα ανταγωνιστικότητας οκ!Προφανώς δεν προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω!Προσφέρει παρόμοια υπηρεσία και με ένα δρομολόγιο όπως τα αρχικά του Νήσος Χιος και με καλές σχετικά τιμές να πάρει κόσμο και απ το χιος και απ τα Μυτιλήνη-Λισσός!!!Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά!Εξάλλου ποιο το νόημα να πηγαινει με 35 μίλια πχ αν τα εισητήρια έιναι πολύ ακριβά?Γιατί να μην παρι κάποιος αεροπλάνο να φτασει σε 30-45 λεπτα?

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εχεις δικιο γιατι χρησιμοποιησα λαθος εκφραση....νομιζω δεν χωραει αμφιβολια οτι το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ειναι πολυ γρηγορο πλοιο..αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι οπως ολοι γνωριζουμε τα συμβατικα ειναι και πιο πολυτελη μεσα, με καλυτερους χωρους, πιο ανετα, οποτε καποιος αυτο θα πρωτιμησει, αν κανει ιδια ωρα..Για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος οταν εγραφα αυτο το μηνυμα που μαρκαρες μου ηρθε στο μυαλο το κεντερης 1 στα ενδοκυκλαδικα που ειχε ακριβο εισητηριο και εκανε ωρα συμβατικου ενω το HIGHSPEED 1 μπορει να εχει εισιτηριο ταχυπλοου αλλα κανει και χρονο ταχυπλοου..
ΣΕ καμια ομως περιπτωση δεν πιστευω οτι τα πλοια ειναι προιοντα επιδειξης ταχυτητας και δυναμης!

----------


## Speedkiller

> εχεις δικιο γιατι χρησιμοποιησα λαθος εκφραση....νομιζω δεν χωραει αμφιβολια οτι το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ειναι πολυ γρηγορο πλοιο..αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι οπως ολοι γνωριζουμε τα συμβατικα ειναι και πιο πολυτελη μεσα, με καλυτερους χωρους, πιο ανετα, οποτε καποιος αυτο θα πρωτιμησει, αν κανει ιδια ωρα..Για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος οταν εγραφα αυτο το μηνυμα που μαρκαρες μου ηρθε στο μυαλο το κεντερης 1 στα ενδοκυκλαδικα που ειχε ακριβο εισητηριο και εκανε ωρα συμβατικου ενω το HIGHSPEED 1 μπορει να εχει εισιτηριο ταχυπλοου αλλα κανει και χρονο ταχυπλοου..
> ΣΕ καμια ομως περιπτωση δεν πιστευω οτι τα πλοια ειναι προιοντα επιδειξης ταχυτητας και δυναμης!



Oκ!Χαίρομαι που συννενοηθήκαμε!Προφανώς προυπόθεση του να πάει καλά είναι να έχει εκτός και απο ανταγωνιστική ταχύτητα και ανταγωνιστικές τιμές!Δεν πρόκειται να το προτιμήσει κανείς αν είναι ακριβότερο απ το χιος εφόσον μπορεί να πάρει το Χιος!Προσωπικά για ένα λόγο δε θα προτιμούσα τον κεντέρη πέραν των τιμών!Δεν έχει ανοιχτά καταστρώματα...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

βασικα να ρωτησω κατι?επειδη εχω μπει μονο στο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 και δεν εχω μπει στον μεγαλο τον κεντερη , δεν εχει χορο εξω οπως τα χαισπιντ??δεν σε αφηνουν να εισαι εξω οταν τρεχει??γτ σε κατει φωτογραφιες εχς δει κοσμο εξω ενω ειναι εν πλω..
Με καλυψες απολυτα, αυτο ηθελα να πω απο την αρχη, οτι με τιμη ταχυπλοου (αν εχει) και ωρα συμβατικου δεν θα το προτιμηουν κ πολλοι..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

scan 070.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> βασικα να ρωτησω κατι?επειδη εχω μπει μονο στο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 και δεν εχω μπει στον μεγαλο τον κεντερη , δεν εχει χορο εξω οπως τα χαισπιντ??δεν σε αφηνουν να εισαι εξω οταν τρεχει??γτ σε κατει φωτογραφιες εχς δει κοσμο εξω ενω ειναι εν πλω..
> Με καλυψες απολυτα, αυτο ηθελα να πω απο την αρχη, οτι με τιμη ταχυπλοου (αν εχει) και ωρα συμβατικου δεν θα το προτιμηουν κ πολλοι..


Αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν το ξέρω καλά για να το πω!Αυτό το πρέπει να μας το πουν άλλα μέλη που έχουν ταξιδέψει για να μη λέμε αερολογογίες και εικασίες!

----------


## douzoune

> Αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν το ξέρω καλά για να το πω!Αυτό το πρέπει να μας το πουν άλλα μέλη που έχουν ταξιδέψει για να μη λέμε αερολογογίες και εικασίες!


το 2004 πάντως που ταξίδεψα από Μυτιλήνη για Θεσσαλονίκη απαγορευόταν να βγεις έξω. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο μόνος χώρος που μπορούσες να βγεις έξω είναι στην πρύμνη (πίσω από την τσιμινιέρα) και αυτό πριν την αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι.

----------


## Giovanaut

Αν ταξιδευει σαν συμβατικο δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα θα μπορουμε να βγαινουμε εξω, απλα τα καταστρωματα των ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΔΩΝ δεν εχουν καμια χαρη....

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Εγω λεω οτι τον κεντερη στην ελλαδα θα τον εχουμε ειτε με 24 ν.μ (το πολυ) η δεν θα τον εχουμε καθολου!!! :Very Happy: 
Οποτε καλα ειναι και τα 24!!!!!!

----------


## mitilinios

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο μόνος χώρος που μπορούσες να βγεις έξω είναι στην πρύμνη (πίσω από την τσιμινιέρα) και αυτό πριν την αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι.


Σωστός ο douzoune. Το πλοίο μόλις έβγαινε από το λιμάνι δημιουργούσε τόσο ψηλά κύματα που θα ήταν αδύνατο να καθήσεις σε αυτό το χώρο. :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

δεν ειναι μονο θεμα κυματων..Να σου φερω ενα παραδειγμα και τα highspeed σηκωνουν ψηλα κυματα, και ειδικα το 4 που το εχω παρατηρησει σηκωνει σε υψος τα πιο δυνατα απονερα απ ολα τα highspeed της σειρας, αλλα η διαφορα εγκειται στο οτι το μπαλκονι τους δεν ειναι ανοιχτο απο παντου οπως των κεντερηδων, ωστε να μην δημιουργουνται ρευματα ισχυρα αερα..

----------


## noulos

Αν είναι η ΝΕΛ να το βάλει στην άγονη με 24 κόμβους, γιατί να μην το βάλει Χίο-Μυτιλήνη με 25-26 για να χτυπήσει το Ν. Χίος;

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

με 25-26 κομβους δεν το χτυπαει με τιποτα και να εξηγησω τους λογους!!!Σαν πλοιο το Ν.Χιος υπερεχει σε χωρους και σε ανεση του κεντερη..και επισης μπορει να παει ανετα 27+

----------


## Speedkiller

> με 25-26 κομβους δεν το χτυπαει με τιποτα και να εξηγησω τους λογους!!!Σαν πλοιο το Ν.Χιος υπερεχει σε χωρους και σε ανεση του κεντερη..και επισης μπορει να παει ανετα 27+


Τα ίδια παντελάκη μου τα ίδια παντελή μου..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Τα χτυπαει ποτέ τα 27+???? --- ΟΧΙ!!!
Γνωρίζεις το εσωτερικό του κεντέρη και του Νήσος που υπερέχουν σε άνεση-χώρους κλπ? --- ΟΧΙ!!!

Μην βγάζεις συμπεράσματα λοιπόν φίλε μου!

Το μεγάλο ερώτημα έιναι το τι θα γίνει τελικώς με το πλοίο και την ίδια την εταιρεία ιδίως μετά την πώληση των μετοχών απο τον Βεντούρη!

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά γιατί υπάρχει μια υποθετική συζήτηση που πάει κι έρχεται? Αφήστε να ανακοινωθεί κάτι επίσημα και μετά κάνουμε μια κουβέντα επί πραγματικών γεγονότων. Αυτόλ το πήγαινε έλα 24-27 σαλόνια και ντέκ ανόμοιων πλοίων δεν έχει νόημα.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

*ΝΑΙ* τα χτυπαει τα 27 φιλε μου!!!Αρκετες φορες αν δεν το εχεις παρατητησει το εχει κανει!!!
*ΝΑΙ* γνωριαω το εσωτερικο του ΧΙΟΣ και ειναι πλωτη πολυτελεια , το κεντερης τι θα εχει καθισματα αντε και καμπινες αν του βαλλουν οπως εχει υποθει..οποτε???
οποτε μαλλον εσυ μην βγαζεις συμπερασματα
!!!εγω μια διαπιστωση ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΜΕΝΗ εκανα




Υ.Σ. εχεις απολυτο δικιο φιλε Leo

----------


## Leo

Η συζήτηση σταματάει εδώ. ΤΕΛΕΙΑ

----------


## Speedkiller

> *ΝΑΙ* τα χτυπαει τα 27 φιλε μου!!!Αρκετες φορες αν δεν το εχεις παρατητησει το εχει κανει!!!


*ΝΑΙ* το κανει για 15 λεπτα καθε φορα???Ουαου....Ξετρελάθηκα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Και έτσι να το παρουμε ο Κεντερης χτυπαει και 40!Αρα τι θες να μας πεις?????




> *ΝΑΙ* γνωριαω το εσωτερικο του ΧΙΟΣ και ειναι πλωτη πολυτελεια , το κεντερης τι θα εχει καθισματα αντε και καμπινες αν του βαλλουν οπως εχει υποθει..οποτε???


*ΟΧΙ* δεν γνωρίζεις του κεντέρη και φαίνεται κ μόνο από το "θα" που χρησιμοποίησες!
Γνωρίζω πολύ καλα το Νησος άρα μη μου μιλάς για πλωτή πολυτέλεια!Ομορφο ναι!Καινούριο ναι!Γρήγορο ναι!Πλωτη πολύτέλεια *ΟΧΙ!!!*




> μαλλον εσυ μην βγαζεις συμπερασματα
> !!!εγω μια διαπιστωση ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΜΕΝΗ εκανα


Οσο για το ποσο τεκμηριώνεις σύγκριση για 2 πλοία εκ των οποίων το ένα δε γνωρίζεις.........................................  .............. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ!!!(ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ)
http://www.kavalanet.gr/enimerosi/ne...1253839351.php

----------


## opelmanos

> ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ!!!(ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ)
> http://www.kavalanet.gr/enimerosi/ne...1253839351.php


 Ασχημο νέο αυτό

----------


## Apostolos

Υπαρχει κάποιο νεότερο για το πλοίο??? Καμιά αντικατάσταση???

----------


## douzoune

> ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ!!!(ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ)
> http://www.kavalanet.gr/enimerosi/ne...1253839351.php


Παραθέτω ενδεικτικά ένα απόσπασμα από το παραπάνω site που έβαλε ο FLYING CAT 2 γιατί κάτι δεν μου κολλάει και μάλλον δεν με πείθει για τον τίτλο του άρθρου.
_<<Η ΝΕΛ, σύμφωνα με τις συμβάσεις που υπέγραψε με το ΥΕΝ για τις άγονες γραμμές, θα βάλει στη γραμμή αυτή το συμβατικό (και μεγάλο σε ηλικία) πλοίο «Θεόφιλος» ενώ τα δύο ταχύπλοα «Αίολος Κεντέρης» θα δρομολογηθούν στις γραμμές των Κυκλάδων.>>_

Και ενώ η ημερομηνία του άρθρου είναι 24 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009 και τα πλοία που αναφέρει είναι ήδη δρομολογημένα στις συγκεκριμένες γραμμές!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ προβλέπω να πηγαίνει το Θεόφιλος Χ-Μ και να τον αλλάζει ο μεγάλος Κεντέρης

----------


## opelmanos

> Εγώ προβλέπω να πηγαίνει το Θεόφιλος Χ-Μ και να τον αλλάζει ο μεγάλος Κεντέρης


Αποστόλη λέγε μου τέτοια να χάσω τον ύπνο μου νυχτιάτικο.Κάτι ξέρεις εσύ :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Αμα ήξερα δέν θα τα έλεγα!!! Ισως να είναι ευχές περισσότερο!!!

----------


## douzoune

> Αμα ήξερα δέν θα τα έλεγα!!! Ισως να είναι ευχές περισσότερο!!!


Εγώ πάλι νομίζω οτι είναι το πιθανότερο σενάριο...
Από την στιγμή που η ΝΕΛ υποχρεούται να αντικαταστήσει το Θεόφιλο εντός τριετίας με πλοίο κάτω των 10 ετών δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει άλλο σενάριο. Και από τα όσα γνωρίζουμε δεν έχει γίνει κάποια κίνηση για πλοίο από την ΝΕΛ (και με τι χρήματα δηλαδή!!!) Αλλά ακόμη και να γίνει στο άμεσο μέλλον δεν νομίζω οτι βγαίνει χρονικά...
Ποιός ξέρει....¶γνωσται αι βουλαί της  ΝΕΛ....

----------


## Νaval22

ασφαλώς είναι ευχές καλώς η κακώς όλα παραμένουν ίδια  :Wink:  όσο για Π-Χ-Μ ίσως κάποτε να διπλώσει ξανά άλλα σίγουρα όχι με θεόφιλο,και για να δυσαρεστήσω λίγο τον opelmanos ο θεόφιλος δεν θα κατέβει ούτε στην επισκευή του μυτιλήνη

----------


## opelmanos

> ασφαλώς είναι ευχές καλώς η κακώς όλα παραμένουν ίδια  όσο για Π-Χ-Μ ίσως κάποτε να διπλώσει ξανά άλλα σίγουρα όχι με θεόφιλο,και για να δυσαρεστήσω λίγο τον opelmanos ο θεόφιλος δεν θα κατέβει ούτε στην επισκευή του μυτιλήνη


Καλά ας περιμένουμε και θα δούμε.Η ελπίδα πεθένει πάντα τελευταία

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι (που ισως φανει βλακεια) αλλα επειδη το εχω ακουσει θα ηθελα να το διασαφηνισω...Ειχα ακουσει οτι το AIOLOS KENTERIS ειχε σαν μεγιστη στο 100% πανω απο 45 κομβους ισχυει??για την ακριβεια ειχε ακουστει οτι επιανε μεχρι 48-49 κομβους(που μου φαινεται υπερβολικο)
Επισης οι gas turbines που ειχε στην αρχη τι διαφορα ειχαν απο τις μετεπειτα μηχανες του??

----------


## Apostolos

Οι ταχύτητες είναι αληθηνές! Τώρα για το πού μπορεί να φτάσει η ταχυτητα αυτό μόνο οι καιρικές συνθήκες και τα ρεύματα μπορούν να το καθορίσουν. Η μόνη μετατροπή ήταν να αλαγχθούν οι παλιές Pielstick με MTU (αν θυμάμαι καλα). Είναι οι εξωτερικές μηχανές και μπορούν να δουλέψουν και αυτόνομα

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

μια διευκρινιση μοναχα, οταν λες αληθινες αναφερεσαι στους 48/49 κομβους??
οποτε με αυτα τα δεδομενα αυτο ειναι το πιο γρηγορο ταχυπλοο και οχι το highspeed 5 ε??

----------


## MARGARITIS24

μαλλον ναι γιατι στις αρχες 42 για πλακα

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

υπαρχει καποιο νεοτερο για το καραβι οσον αφορα το που και αν θα δρομολογηθει??

----------


## Apostolos

Όλοι περιμένουμε με αγωνία!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Υπάρχει καμιά πιθανότητα να το ξαναδούμε άραγε στην ίδια θέση μετά από τόσα χρόνια ; ¨Οπως το 2001.
Pict2001095.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Ή έστω όπως το 2003.
Pict2003055.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Θα το βρει ξανά η ανατολή του ήλιου στη Μυτιλήνη όπως στις 25 Αυγούστου του 2001 ;
Pict20010825.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

kenteris.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους nikosnasia και Ben Bruce_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEOLOS KENTERIS στον πειραια για παροναξια το 2006 με τις νεες MTU
Για τους TSS APOLLON & nikosnasia

IMG_1126.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> AEOLOS KENTERIS στον πειραια για παροναξια το 2006 με τις νεες MTU
> Για τους TSS APOLLON & nikosnasia
> 
> IMG_1126.JPG


Πολυ καλη καταπλωρη , (ο  Δρακος ) μοιαζει  να μας κοιτα  στα ματια!

----------


## nikosnasia

Ευχαριστώ τον TSS APOLLON & τον BEN BRUCE για τις αφιερώσεις. Είναι γεγονός πως μήνες τώρα θαυμάζω το υπέροχο αρχείο σας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

E εχει και ενα βαθος χρονου!Και εσεις ομως εχετε θαυμασια πραγματα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ευχαριστώ τον TSS APOLLON & τον BEN BRUCE για τις αφιερώσεις. Είναι γεγονός πως μήνες τώρα θαυμάζω το υπέροχο αρχείο σας.


Φιλε nikosnasia ο θαυμασμος ειναι αμοιβαιος!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

> E εχει και ενα βαθος χρονου!Και εσεις ομως εχετε θαυμασια πραγματα!


Ben Bruce ευχαριστώ για  τον πληθυντικό αλλά με κάνει να αισθάνομαι "γέρος".

----------


## opelmanos

> Ή έστω όπως το 2003.
> Pict2003055.jpg


Mια διόρθωση .Το 2004 είναι αυτή η φωτό :Wink: .Μακάρι να το ξαναδούμε ενοείται αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο συμφέρει στην εταιρία να το ξαναδρομολογήσει στη γραμμή.Ωραιές φωτό φίλε Νίκο

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να το δούμε και πάλι Παροναξία??????

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Μία φωτο του πλοίου στην πάρο
DSC_0164.jpg

----------


## artzuna

Παιδια το πλοιο το εβλεπα την τελευταια εβδομαδα μεχρι 6/11 στο Περαμα,οποιος ξερει κατι παραπανω ας ενημερωσει για την τυχη του,

----------


## Apostolos

Παραμένει στο Πέραμα μέχρι νεοτέρας!!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Παραμένει στο Πέραμα μέχρι νεοτέρας!!!!


Υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να το δούμε και πάλι Παροναξία??????

----------


## sg3

τι ταχυτητα εχει?

----------


## MARGARITIS24

40κομβους ακατεβατους

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλά 40+ στις δυνατότητες αλλα και με μιά κατανάλωση τρελή! Αααν θα ξεκινήσει το πολύ με 30 θα το πάνε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι πλεον 9 ετων.Και αυτο στα ταχυπλοα ειναι κατι,δεδομενου οτι η συντηρηση, του συγκεκριμενου, και οι χρονοι ακινησιας του ηταν εντελως ασταθης.

----------


## artzuna

Ο Κεντερης οπως φαινεται απο το σπιτι μου στο Καματερο Σαλαμινας
Σημερινη φωτογραφια αποδειξη οτι ακομα βρισκεται στο Περαμα.

----------


## Νaval22

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι (που ισως φανει βλακεια) αλλα επειδη το εχω ακουσει θα ηθελα να το διασαφηνισω...Ειχα ακουσει οτι το AIOLOS KENTERIS ειχε σαν μεγιστη στο 100% πανω απο 45 κομβους ισχυει??για την ακριβεια ειχε ακουστει οτι επιανε μεχρι 48-49 κομβους(που μου φαινεται υπερβολικο)
> Επισης οι gas turbines που ειχε στην αρχη τι διαφορα ειχαν απο τις μετεπειτα μηχανες του??


προσωπικά δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ απο πουθενά ταχύτητες 49 κόμβων,αυτό που έχει ακουστεί ευρέως είναι οι 45 κόμβοι στα δοκιμαστικά με τις ιδανικές συνθήκες 
οι 2 gas turbines υπάρχουν ακόμα η διαφορά τους με τις 2 Mtu είναι ότι δεν αποτελούν εμβολοφόρες ΜΕΚ αλλα αεριοστρόβιλους σύστημα που ξεκίνησε απο τα πολεμικά πλοία και επακτάθηκε σε εμπόρικά κυρίως δεξαμενόπλοια LNG

----------


## Apostolos

Οι οποίες ακόμη υπάρχουν στο πλοίο! Οι Pielstic αλλάξανε κ όχι τις γκαζοτουρμπίνες

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEOLOS KENTERIS επιχειριση παροναξια καλοκαιρι 2006


IMG_0988.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

τελικά κανείς δεν ξέρει ποιο θα είναι το μέλλον του πλοίου,η νέα διοίκηση δεν έχει κάνει καμιά αναφορά,δυστυχώς η εικόνα του στο πέραμα είναι θλιβερή,μια δεκαετία πρίν έγινε η παραγγελία του,όπως έδειξε η ζωή δυστυχώς ήταν σα να πήρε κάποιος μία βαλίτσα με τα εκατομύρια δολλάρια που στοίχησε η ναυπήγηση του και να πέταξε στο κύμα :Sad: 

ίσως να έπρεπε να εξεταστεί καλύτερα το ενδεχόμενο μετασκευής του ώστε να αναλάβει τη γραμμή της θεσσαλονίκης,αν τελικά είναι και αυτό τεχνικο-οικονομικά ασύμφορο δεν ξέρω πραγματικά ποιο θα είναι το μέλλον,μάλλον δεν θα υπάρχει μέλλον για αυτό το ταχύπλοο  :Sad:

----------


## gnikles

> τελικά κανείς δεν ξέρει ποιο θα είναι το μέλλον του πλοίου,η νέα διοίκηση δεν έχει κάνει καμιά αναφορά,δυστυχώς η εικόνα του στο πέραμα είναι θλιβερή,μια δεκαετία πρίν έγινε η παραγγελία του,όπως έδειξε η ζωή δυστυχώς ήταν σα να πήρε κάποιος μία βαλίτσα με τα εκατομύρια δολλάρια που στοίχησε η ναυπήγηση του και να πέταξε στο κύμα
> 
> ίσως να έπρεπε να εξεταστεί καλύτερα το ενδεχόμενο μετασκευής του ώστε να αναλάβει τη γραμμή της θεσσαλονίκης,αν τελικά είναι και αυτό τεχνικο-οικονομικά ασύμφορο δεν ξέρω πραγματικά ποιο θα είναι το μέλλον,μάλλον δεν θα υπάρχει μέλλον για αυτό το ταχύπλοο


 Εμένα πάλι το αυτί μου αλλα ακούει ας κάνουμε υπομονή και βλέπουμε φίλε μου.

----------


## gnikles

Γιά τον φίλο stefanosp!!!
Scan00011.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Γιά τον φίλο stefanosp!!!
> Scan00011.jpg


Αυπνίες έχεις ρε Γιώργο?Ωραία φωτογραφία ΜΠΡ¶ΒΟ ΣΟΥ

----------


## Νaval22

ευχαριστώ φίλε gnikles,και εγώ κάτι άκουσα για το δύσμοιρο ταχύπλοο μας,για να δούμε..... :Wink:

----------


## sg3

με αυτο το πλοιο τι γινεται υπαρχει κατι νεοτερο?

----------


## Giovanaut

Οι πληροφοριες μου λενε πως το πλοιο ισως να αντικαταστησει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για οσο καιρο αυτο θα ειναι εκτος δρομολογιων...!!!

Ακουσα μαλιστα πως στο πλοιο πηγε πληρωμα για να το σουλουπωσει....

Ολα με καθε επιφυλαξη!!!!

Πολυ συντομα θα μαθουμε..!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ακουσα μαλιστα πως στο πλοιο πηγε πληρωμα για να το σουλουπωσει....

Αυτό έγινε στο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ φίλε μου :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ε δίπλα είναι, μόλις τελειώσει το ένα θα πιάσουνε το άλλο.

----------


## douzoune

Θα δούμε.... :Razz:  :Very Happy:  (προλαβαίνω τον MYTILENE)

----------


## TOM

Απ'την βολτα μου στην σαλαμινα...καπου [πιστευω]στο περαμα.

red sea 1.jpg

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΟΤΟ.....
ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ .....ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΣΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEOLOS KENTERIS στον πειραια του 2001 φρεσκος και με οραματα 

scan0031.jpg


Για τους nikosnasia, apostolos

----------


## ALKAIOS

το Αιολος Κεντερης απ΄οτι γνωριζω  δεν εχει πωληθει αν εχω καταλαβει καλα απο τα οικονομικα τις εταιρειας . Και αν ειναι ετσι τοτε η εταιρια γιατι δεν το αξοιοποιει σε καποια γραμμη του Αιγαιου.

----------


## hayabusa

> AEOLOS KENTERIS στον πειραια του 2001 φρεσκος και με οραματα 
> 
> scan0031.jpg
> 
> 
> Για τους nikosnasia, apostolos


και απαστράπτων ... :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

*Αίολος Κεντέρης* στο Πέραμα...Μοναξιά μου όλα ..
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83853

----------


## giannism64

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ??

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

βασικα το aeolos express ηταν ρεθυμνο και απλα τοτε το ειχαν ονομασει ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1..

Υπαρχει καποια τετοια προοπικη για ρεθυμνο???..Εχει ακουστει τπτ τετοιο?

----------


## Thanasis89

Προτείνω να μιλάμε για περισσότερο ουσιώδη θέματα, παρά για την δρομολόγηση ενός δεινοσαύρου στο Ρέθυμνο και όχι μόνο στο Ρέθυμνο αλλά σε όλη την Ελλάδα.  
Προσωπικά αν θα με ρωτούσαν από την διοίκηση της ΝΕΛ, θα τους πρότεινα να καταβάλουν κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια να το πουλήσουν ΑΜΕΣΑ. Με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες ! Και κάτι μου λέει ότι ήδη προσπαθούν να το κάνουν (άποψη μου)...

----------


## opelmanos

> ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ??


Εδώ δεν ξέρουμε αν θα ξαναταξιδέψει στην Ελλάδα και μακάρι να το πουλήσουν και γρήγορα όπως λέει και ο Θανάσης

----------


## Speedkiller

> Προτείνω να μιλάμε για περισσότερο ουσιώδη  θέματα, παρά για την δρομολόγηση ενός *δεινοσαύρου*


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς φίλε θανάση με τον όρο σε bold?

----------


## opelmanos

> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς φίλε θανάση με τον όρο σε bold?


Οτί καταναλώνει πολλά καύσιμα Κώστα και οτί είναι πολύ ζημιογόνο σε όποια γραμμή και αν μπεί  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Όταν κάποιος οδηγεί καταλαβαίνει... Σ' Ευχαριστώ Μάνο !  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Oδηγώ και την ορολογία σου δεν την γνωριζω!Η ορολογία αυτή έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για παλαιά δυσκίνητα πλοία (για τις ελικτικές τους ικανότητες) πολλές φορες στο παρελθόν αλλά και σε γιαπωνέζικα λόγω της εμφάνισης τους!Οπότε η χρήση του προκαλεί σύγχηση και παρανοήσεις!

----------


## φανούλα

> Oδηγώ και την ορολογία σου δεν την γνωριζω!Η ορολογία αυτή έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για παλαιά δυσκίνητα πλοία (για τις ελικτικές τους ικανότητες) πολλές φορες στο παρελθόν αλλά και σε γιαπωνέζικα λόγω της εμφάνισης τους!Οπότε η χρήση του προκαλεί σύγχηση και παρανοήσεις!


Όλοι ξέρουμε τις ελικτικές ικανότητες του Κεντέρη Speed! Ακόμα και κάποιος που δεν είναι γνώστης, μπορεί να καταλάβει τι μπορεί να κάνει το πλοίο αυτό σε κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου! Ποιος ο λόγος σύγχυσης λοιπόν?? Μην πάθουμε και κανένα εγκεφαλικό από αυτή την ηλικία :Very Happy: !

----------


## vinman

> Oδηγώ και την ορολογία σου δεν την γνωριζω!Η ορολογία αυτή έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για παλαιά δυσκίνητα πλοία (για τις ελικτικές τους ικανότητες) πολλές φορες στο παρελθόν αλλά και σε γιαπωνέζικα λόγω της εμφάνισης τους!Οπότε η χρήση του προκαλεί σύγχηση και παρανοήσεις!


...μάλλον δεν γνωρίζεις πολλά απο τον χώρο της αυτοκίνησης και ας είσαι οδηγός... :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Όλοι ξέρουμε τις ελικτικές ικανότητες του Κεντέρη Speed! Ακόμα και κάποιος που δεν είναι γνώστης, μπορεί να καταλάβει τι μπορεί να κάνει το πλοίο αυτό σε κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου! Ποιος ο λόγος σύγχυσης λοιπόν?? Μην πάθουμε και κανένα εγκεφαλικό από αυτή την ηλικία!



Ο λόγος συγχυσης είναι ο χαρακτηρισμός δεινόσαυρος σε ένα πλοίο σχετικα καινούριο,ταχύ και σίγουρα με καλές ελικτικές ικανότητες!Ο όρος δεινόσαυρος παραπέμπει σε κάτι ογκώδες-βαρύ-δυσκίνητο!Οπότε αν εσένα δεν σου προκαλεί σύγχηση εμένα τουλάχιστον μου προκαλεί!Γι αυτό κ ζήτησα να γίνει πιο συγκεκριμένος ο Θανάσης!Όσον αφορά εσένα vinman απ όσο γνωρίζω είμαστε σε ναυτιλιακό και όχι σε αυτοκινητιστικό forum! :-P

----------


## Apostolos

Ανάλογα τον δεινόσαυρο! Αμα ειναι Τυραννόσαυρος ήταν άκρως ευκίνητος - επιθετικός και τεράστιος! Κάτι τέτοιο ταιριάζει στον Κεντέρη!!

----------


## Stylianos

οταν ήταν Ερυθρά το θελαμε πίσω,τώρα που γύρισε το κατηγορούμε...η αλίθεια ειναι οτι δεν κανει για την ακτοπλοία μας αυτο το ταχύπλοο...παρεπιπτόντως,ξέρει κανείς τι θα απογίνει :Confused:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Έχει εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον και γι αυτό η SNCM. ¶ντε σιγά σιγά.....*

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα στο Πέραμα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87610

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87608

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Χωρίς να έχω γνώσεις περί μηχανολογίας θέλω να θέσω ορισμένα ερωτήματα. Λογικά, μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα= μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση. Γιατί δεν δρομολογείται με ταχύτητα ημιταχύπλοου (27-28 μίλια)? Έχει μεγάλη κατανάλωση και σε μικρές ταχύτητες, κάτι που κάνει ασύμφορη τη δρομολόγηση του? Αν, οι μηχανές του έχουν τόσο μεγάλη κατανάλωση, δεν μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν από μηχανές μικρότερης κατανάλωσης? Θα σύμφερε οικονομικά- λόγω ηλικίας? Αυτά τα λίγα. 

Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει ήδη πουληθεί και με τα χρήματα από την πώληση του να αγοράσει ένα άλλο συμβατικό ή να πληρώσει χρέη που τυχόν έχει (δε γνωρίζω την οικ. κατάσταση της NEL).

----------


## Stylianos

απ'οσω ξερω ειχαν αντικατασταθεί οι μηχανές του στο Παλέρμο,λίγο πριν αρχίσει τις ναυλόσεις στην Ερυθρά,πάντως ειναι κρίμα να είναι δεμένο...γνωρίζει κανείς περιπου τι θα απογίνει?

----------


## Νaval22

> Αν, οι μηχανές του έχουν τόσο μεγάλη κατανάλωση, δεν μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν από μηχανές μικρότερης κατανάλωσης? Θα σύμφερε οικονομικά- λόγω ηλικίας? Αυτά τα λίγα. 
> .


σε καμία περιπτωση

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Απ' ότι καταλάβαίνω, ήταν κακή επένδυση για τη NEL η κατασκευή αυτού του ταχύπλοου... Και το θέμα είναι ότι δύσκολα θα βρέθει κάποιος να το αγοράσει αφού είναι τόσο ασύμφωρο. Μάκαρι, πάντως, να βρεθεί κάποιος σύντομα.

----------


## gasim

Ο μεγάλος Κεντέρης προσπερνά το Blue Star Naxos, καλοκαίρι του 2004.

DSC02800.jpg

Ήταν λίγες μέρες πριν ο 'κανονικός' πάθει το 'ατύχημα' με το μηχανάκι (και γι' αυτό δεν φαίνεται η διαφήμιση).  ¶λλες εποχές, τότε ήμασταν περήφανοι και για το πλοίο, και για το όνομα.

----------


## gnikles

> Ο μεγάλος Κεντέρης προσπερνά το Blue Star Naxos, καλοκαίρι του 2004.
> 
> DSC02800.jpg
> 
> Ήταν λίγες μέρες πριν ο 'κανονικός' πάθει το 'ατύχημα' με το μηχανάκι (και γι' αυτό δεν φαίνεται η διαφήμιση). ¶λλες εποχές, τότε ήμασταν περήφανοι και για το πλοίο, και για το όνομα.


 ΤΙ ΑΠΟΝΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!!!!

----------


## hayabusa

πολύ πράμα, αφού όταν τον έβλεπαν να πλησιάζει σε παραλία από χιλιόμετρα, ο κόσμος έφευγε πανικόβλητος !

----------


## gnikles

> πολύ πράμα, αφού όταν τον έβλεπαν να πλησιάζει σε παραλία από χιλιόμετρα, ο κόσμος έφευγε πανικόβλητος !


 ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΧΑΜΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΑΕΡΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ!

----------


## φανούλα

> πολύ πράμα, αφού όταν τον έβλεπαν να πλησιάζει σε παραλία από χιλιόμετρα, ο κόσμος έφευγε πανικόβλητος !


Τα θυμάσαι βρε Ζανή??? Αθάνατες εποχές και αξέχαστες αναμνήσεις!!! Οι μεγάλοι προσπαθούσαν να φύγουν, τα παιδιά όμως βουτούσαν κατευθείαν μέσα στην όψη των Κεντέρηδων(γιατί τότε όλοι πήγαιναν γρήγορα) και σε όλες τις παραλίες ακουγόντουσαν φωνές από παντού κι όλες φωνάζανε το ίδιο :Wink:  :Wink: .....!!!!!!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Ο μεγάλος Κεντέρης προσπερνά το Blue Star Naxos, καλοκαίρι του 2004.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90853
> 
> Ήταν λίγες μέρες πριν ο 'κανονικός' πάθει το 'ατύχημα' με το μηχανάκι (και γι' αυτό δεν φαίνεται η διαφήμιση). ¶λλες εποχές, τότε ήμασταν περήφανοι και για το πλοίο, και για το όνομα.


 Po po kala epitrepete na pernai se toso kontini apostasi kai me tetia taxitita ta ploia !!! den th aithela na imouna oute sto naxos iute se kamia kontini paralia!!!xa xa are athanate kenteri gia na doume fetos pou tha se doume arages!!! :Confused:

----------


## φανούλα

> Po po kala epitrepete na pernane se toso kontini apostasi kai me tetia taxitita ta ploia???.....


Γι αυτό είχαν φάει και πολλές μηνύσεις..... :Sad:

----------


## gasim

Δυστυχώς η χώρα μας είναι η χώρα των προκαταλήψεων και (παρά το ότι διατεινόμαστε για το αντίθεταο) του συντηρητισμού.  Ο,τιδήποτε καινούργιο το αντιμετωπίζουμε με τέτοια δυσπιστία, που η παραμικρή φήμη/κοτσομπολιό/κακία κλπ γίνεται πίστη ακράδαντη. (τέλος προλόγου, ήταν από μία έκθεση που είχα γράψει όταν ήμουν μικρός.  Επειδή είχα 11 στην έκθεση, ποτέ δεν θεώρησα ότι το παραπάνω θα το ξανάγραφα)

Αν παρατηρήσουμε πάλι την εικόνα, θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι πιο πολύς είναι ο αφρός που αφήνει παρά το 'κύμα'.  Τα πλωραία κύματα είναι λίγα, ενώ η 'ουρά' είναι κυρίως αφρός.  ΟΚ, αν ήμουν βαρκούλα των 2 μέτρων και το έτρωγα δεν θα μου άρεσε, αλλά όχι ρε παιδιά και να κινδυνεύσει ΕΓ/ΟΓ!!!

Τείνω να πιστέψω ότι για την 'αποτυχία' του Κεντέρη φταίνε εξίσου και η ανικανότητα/ανεπάρκεια/δημοσιοϋπαλληλισμός/επαρχιωτισμός/ναταρπαξισμός της ΝΕΛ από τη μία, αλλά και η πονηριά, ευελιξία, επαγγελματισμός των αντιπάλων της.  Σύμφωνοι, σηκώνει κύμα.  Τα άλλα ταχύπλοα, δηλαδή, δεν σηκώνουν?  Καθόλου?  Σύμφωνοι, καίει πολλά.  Τα άλλα, δηλαδή, καίνε καβαλίνες?  Σύμφωνοι, μέσα είναι σα λεωφορείο.  Τα άλλα, δηλαδή, έχουνε μέσα δίκλινες καμπίνες για όλους και μια φιλιπινέζα να σου κάνει αέρα?
Δεν βρίσκω λόγο συγκεκριμένο για την 'αποτυχία' του πλοίου, πέρα από την απόλυγη επιτυχία της gademodynamics.  Και η οποία εξηγεί και την εν γένει κατρακύλα της ΝΕΛ, αλλά αυτό ας το συζητήσουμε στο αντίστοιχο topic.

----------


## johnny7b

> Αν παρατηρήσουμε πάλι την εικόνα, θα διαπιστώσουμε  ότι πιο πολύς είναι ο αφρός που αφήνει παρά το 'κύμα'.


Σωστός!




> Τείνω να πιστέψω ότι για την 'αποτυχία' του Κεντέρη  φταίνε εξίσου και η  ανικανότητα/ανεπάρκεια/δημοσιοϋπαλληλισμός/επαρχιωτισμός/ναταρπαξισμός  της ΝΕΛ από τη μία, αλλά και η πονηριά, ευελιξία, επαγγελματισμός των  αντιπάλων της.


Η ΝΕΛ έχει αποδείξει πολλές φορές αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά που λες και  φαίνεται ότι το έχει πληρώσει ακριβά.




> Σύμφωνοι, καίει πολλά.  Τα άλλα, δηλαδή, καίνε  καβαλίνες?


Σύμφωνα με αυτό: http://www.ship-technology.com/projects/aeolos/ο  αίολος καίει 13.7t/hr σε υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα και μπορεί να μεταφέρει  1742 επιβάτες και 442 οχήματα. Ένα "τυπικό" ταχύπλοο (~800 θέσεις,  ~150αυτοκίνητα) από ότι ξέρω καίει 6-7t/hr. Οπότε στον αίολο αντιστοιχεί  υπερδιπλάσια κατανάλωση καυσίμου για διπλάσια προσφερόμενη χωρητικότητα  σε θέσεις (αν και σε αυτοκίνητα η χωρητικότητα είναι σημαντικά  αυξημένη). Η κλιμάκωση της κατανάλωσης είναι αρκετά γραμμική και δε  δημιουργούνται οικονομίες κλιμακακας που θα περίμενε κάποιος με την  αύξηση του μεγέθους. Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι αν χρειάζεσαι x%  πληρότητα σε ένα άλλο ταχύπλοο για να βγάλεις κέρδος, χρειάζεσαι σχεδόν  x% και στον αίολο. Μόνο που στη δεύτερη περίπτωση το ποσοστό αυτό  αντιστοιχεί σε διπλάσιο αριθμό επιβατών! Ο αίολος σε σχέση με 2  μικρότερα "τυπικά" ταχύπλοα στην ίδια γραμμή θα έβγαζε μεγαλύτερο κέρδος  μόνο από τη μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα σε οχήματα, το μικρότερο σε αριθμό  πλήρωμα, τα τέλη ελλιμενισμού και τη συντήρηση.

Η ερώτηση είναι λοιπόν πως μπορεί να γεμίσει το πλοίο και αυτό σηκώνει  πολλή κουβέντα...

----------


## gasim

Τα στοιχεία που παραθέτεις δεν με εκπλήσσουν καθόλου.  Είναι σα να λέμε ότι ένα Βoeing 777-300 καίει τα τριπλάσια από ένα Airbus A320.  Και βέβαια το μεγάλο θα σε πάει με παραπάνω από το τριπλάσιο revenue-earning load, αλλά πρέπει να βάλεις πιο πολύ κόσμο και πιο πολύ cargo.

Όλα αυτά φαίνονται τόσο λογικά σ' εμάς, που δεν είμαστε και Ph.D. in Economics.  Οι πανέξυπνοι που το αγόρασαν, δεν το έβλεπαν αυτό?

----------


## Leo

> Γι αυτό είχαν φάει και πολλές μηνύσεις.....


Το πόσο κοντά περνάει ένα πλοίο, ειδικά όταν προσπερνάει, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το αν επιτρέπεται η απαγορεύεται. Για μένα αυτό που βλέπω στην φωτογραφία είναι ασφαλής προσπέραση και δεν έχει λόγο σχολιασμού.

Τώρα για την αποκατάσταση της τάξης θα έλεγα ότι τις μηνύσεις τις έκαναν λουόμενοι από τις παραλίες, στις γραμμές που δραστηριοποιήθηκε το καράβι, και όχι επειδή κούναγε ένα άλλο καράβι όταν περνούσε δίπλα του. Είναι δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα αυτά.

----------


## johnny7b

> Οι πανέξυπνοι που το αγόρασαν, δεν το έβλεπαν  αυτό?


Η απάντηση εκ του αποτελέσματος είναι προφανώς όχι, ή ίσως το ειδαν, πήραν το ρίσκο κι  έχασαν. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η τιμή του αργού πετρελαίου έχει  υπερδιπλασιαστει από τότε που κατασκευαζόταν το πλοίο. 

Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται τώρα. Εφόσον δε μπορεί να πουληθεί, ίσως είχε  νόημα να μπει σε κάποια γραμμή έστω για το καλοκαίρι. Η τιμή του πέφτει  όσο μένει παροπλισμένο. Αντί η ΝΕΛ να ψάχνει για πλοίο να ναυλώσει για  ικαροσαμία θα μπορούσε να βάλει αυτό σε μειωμένη ταχύτητα. Για  Χίο-Μυτιλήνη δεν έχει νόημα γιατί τα δρομολόγια είναι βραδινά και δεν  υπάρχουν καμπίνες.

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι να μην το πηγαίνουν τότε με την μία απο τις 2 gas turbine? Σαφώς θα μειωθεί η ταχύτητα αλλα και η κατανάλωση... Νομίζω ότι με 30 κόμβους ειναι οικονομικός...

----------


## Thanasis89

Το fuel κάνει 430 ο τόνος ;
Να πιάσουμε μολύβια και χαρτιά και να υπολογίσουμε αν βγαίνει το καράβι με μια καλή σχετικά πληρότητα ; ;-)

----------


## akonstan

Καλησπέρα,

 Αν και μέλος για αρκετό καιρό, είναι η πρώτη φορά που κάνω post.

 Ο Αίολος λογικά όπως και τα άλλα ταχύπλοα καίει MGO (κρατάω βέβαια μια  επιφύλαξη, καθότι δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες του πλοίου). Σήμερα, ο τόνος  έχει 658, ενώ το χαμηλότερο των τελευταίων ημερών είναι στα 614. Οι  τιμές στον Πειραιά φαίνονται στο ακόλουθο link:

http://bunkerindex.com/prices/portfr...hp?port_id=548

 Ως μέτρο σύγκρισης μπορούμε να δούμε το Highspeed 5 (το ανέλυσα πρόσφατα  στα πλαίσια μιας εργασίας, για αυτό και το αναφέρω), το οποίο έχει  κατανάλωση λίγο κάτω από 5 τόνους την ώρα με μέγιστο επιτρεπτό βύθισμα  και ταχύτητα 39 μιλίων. Σε περίοδο ενός έτους, τα συνολικά κέρδη που  παρουσιάζει το πλοίο κυμαίνονται γύρο στα 1.5 με 3 εκατομμύρια ευρώ. 

**(δυστυχώς, λόγο έλλειψης αξιόλογων στοιχείων περί πραγματικής κατανάλωσης, ζήτησης και εξόδων πληρώματος κτλ., αναφέρω τους αριθμούς με κάθε επιφύλαξη, καθότι προέρχονται από ένα απλοποιημένο μοντέλο με πολλές υποθέσεις)

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτό για το καύσιμο του Κεντέρη δεν το γνώριζα. Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Surprised: ops: Σύμφωνα με τους δικούς μου (υποθετικούς πάντα) υπολογισμούς με ένα κόστος για λιμενιάτικα κλπ, το πλοίο αμέσως αμέσως γίνεται ασύμφορο. Εκτός κι αν ταξίδευε όπως είπε ο Apostolos με χαμηλή ταχύτητα... Τότε κάτι να άλλαζε...

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Παντως παιδια πρεπει να ειναι απο τα μεγαλυτερα ταχυπλοα και σε χωρητικοτητα και σε διαστασεις.Παντως εμενα οταν ειχα ταξιδεψει μαζι του με εντυπωσιασε το ΄τραβηγμα΄ προς τα πισω που ενιωσα οταν ανεβασε την ταχυτητα του μολις βγηκε απο το λιμανι.

----------


## BULKERMAN

Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν αρκετές ελλείψεις πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα...

Τα πιο πολλά λάθη ήταν σε φωτό που είχε ότι να ναι εκτός από το πλοίο της φωτό...Αλλά το σημερινό είναι ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο Αίολος Κεντέρης είναι αραγμένο στο ναυπηγείο της Κυνόσουρας. 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 01 02-06-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 02 02-06-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να το δουμε το καλοκαιρι σε καποια γραμη του Αιγαιου ;

----------


## nikos_kos

καποτε εκανε πειραια-κω σε 6 ωρες...

----------


## thanos75

Και για Ρόδο σε 7μισι! Το καλοκαίρι του 2002! Ωραίες εποχές. Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να το ξαναδούμε στο Αιγαίο και μάλιστα σε σύνδεση ακριτικών νησιών με τον Πειραιά!

----------


## kenteris

Καλα τα λες φιλε θανο αλλα τα λειτουργικα εξοδα του πλοιου ειναι πολλα!μακαρι βεβαια να το ξαναβλεπαμε στο αιγαιο να το οργωνει,αλλα ας περιμενουμε να δουμε τα σχεδια τις ΝΕΛ γι αυτο το πλοιο και τη τυχη του.

----------


## artzuna

To βλεπω καθημερινα πηγαινωντας απο Σαλαμινα-Πειραια και αντιστροφα με το καραβακι.
Δυσκολες εποχες για την επιστροφη ενος τετοιου πλοιου.Απλα σε πιανει στεναχωρια που ενα τοσο εντυπωσιακο απο μεγεθος και απο ταχυτητα πλοιο καθεται στα ναυπηγια της Κυνοσουρας και εχεις την εντυπωση πως παει για σκραπ.
Εχω ρωτησει και ανθρωπους μεσα απο την ΝΕΛ και μου λενε οτι σχεδον δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξαναταξιδεψει,περιμενουν αγοραστη.
Εχω αναρωτηθει γιατι δεν εχει κανει καμια κινηση καμια HSW,ΜΙΝΟΑΝ, και η AEGEAN να το αγορασει.
Πιθανον η περιπτωση του ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη και ασυμφωρη.
απλα κριμα,

----------


## Leo

Ο πρίγκιπας της ΝΕΛ έχει διαχωρίσει τη θέση σου. Κάθεται αγέροχος και φανταχτερός στα ναυπηγεία της Κυνόσουρας και παρατηρεί τις εξελίξεις απέναντι σκεπτικός.

Για όλους του Νελίτες
DSCN9828aeke.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> ops:Kαλά παιδιά κοιτάξτε μια φωτογραφία που ανέβασαν στην γκαλερυ του Αις στο θέμα του πλοίου,Καλά κανένας δεν το΄έχει δεί να το αφαιρέσει?


ΤΙ ΕΙΧΑΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ, ΠΟΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ, ΕΓΩ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΣ

----------


## Harry14

> ΤΙ ΕΙΧΑΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ, ΠΟΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ, ΕΓΩ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΣ


Καποιος κακοηθης εχε ανεβασει μια χυδαια φωτογραφια η οποια αφαιρεθηκε.

----------


## Ergis

κατι σεναρια περι προσθηκης καμπινων και δρομολογηση του στην χιο μυτιληνη με συμβατικη ταχυτητα υπαρχουν η μπαααα;;;;;;;γιατι πολλες κινησεις με πολλα πλοια βλεπω και ο κεντερης εκει ακινητος...

----------


## gnikles

> κατι σεναρια περι προσθηκης καμπινων και δρομολογηση του στην χιο μυτιληνη με συμβατικη ταχυτητα υπαρχουν η μπαααα;;;;;;;γιατι πολλες κινησεις με πολλα πλοια βλεπω και ο κεντερης εκει ακινητος...


 Λίγο δύσκολο το βλέπω το σενάριο αυτό.

----------


## opelmanos

Το θέμα είναι τί θα γίνει με το πλοίο??Περνάν τα χρόνια και ο παροπλισμός τα διπλασιάζει..

----------


## gnikles

> Το θέμα είναι τί θα γίνει με το πλοίο??Περνάν τα χρόνια και ο παροπλισμός τα διπλασιάζει..


 Υπάρχουν σενάρια αλλά ο καιρός θα δείξει :Wink:

----------


## f/b delfini

Ο Κεντερης στο site της νελ!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Ο Κεντερης στο site της νελ!!!!!!!!


 Πού είναι το περίεργο φίλε δελφίνι δελφινάκι?? :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πού είναι το περίεργο φίλε δελφίνι δελφινάκι??


Μήπως παίζει να δρομολογηθεί κάπου το προσεχές μέλλον??

----------


## f/b delfini

> Πού είναι το περίεργο φίλε δελφίνι δελφινάκι??


 Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι περιεργο, απλα το ειδα στο site και το ειπα, κακο ειναι?????????

----------


## pantelis2009

Oι φωτο είναι τραβηγμένες 30/07/2010 αλλά μέχρι και εχθές 10/08/2010( δες στο Νότες εν Πλώ) ήταν αραγμένο στη Κυνόσουρα. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Χαρισμένες σε opelmanos, Akis Dionisis, f/b delfini, kenteris, gnikles & Εργης :Razz:  

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 01 30-07-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 02 30-07-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 03 30-07-2010.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι περιεργο, απλα το ειδα στο site και το ειπα, κακο ειναι?????????


Κακό δεν είναι αλλά δεν είναι και κάτι το σημαντικό γιατί απ ότι θυμάμαι υπήρχε πάντα στο site της Νελ

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τα τελευταια χρονια δεν υπηρχε στο site της εταιριας!!Προσφατα το εβαλαν ξανα στον στολο.. :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> τα τελευταια χρονια δεν υπηρχε στο site της εταιριας!!Προσφατα το εβαλαν ξανα στον στολο..


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με την τύχη του ότι το έβαλαν στο στόλο αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Λετε να δουμε καμια εκπληξη.....????

----------


## f/b delfini

> Λετε να δουμε καμια εκπληξη.....????


Ποτε δεν ξερεις αλλα με ποσο θα το βαλουν να πηγενει, με 15, μιας και εχει μεγαλη καταναλωση.

----------


## opelmanos

> Ποτε δεν ξερεις αλλα με ποσο θα το βαλουν να πηγενει, με 15, μιας και εχει μεγαλη καταναλωση.


Πολύ δύσκολα θα ξανακυκλοφορήσει στην Ελλάδα.Ψάχνουν αγοραστή στο εξωτερικό αλλά ακόμα φώς δεν υπάρχει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

ποσο μπορει να πιασει τωρα αυτο μετα απο τοσο καθισιο τοσο μεγαλη καταναλωση κτλ κτλ.....10-15 μυρια;

----------


## Tsikalos

Κοιτάζοντας στο φόρουμ τις κινήσεις της ΝΕλ μου έχουν δημιουργηθεί διάφορες απορίες βάζοντας τα κάτα ως λίγο πιο απ έξω απ' τα πράγματα

1. Δεν μπορεί το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ να αξιοποιηθεί πουθενά; Ακόμη και ναύλωση 1 βδομάδας (που αυτή είναι η πιο κερδοφόρα) για να αντιοκαταστήσει το Hispeed 1 θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν.

2. Σε τι υστερεί το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ και κάθεται ενώ έχουν ναυλωθεί 2 ταχύπλοα 1 το ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ και τώρα το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ; Θα έβγαινε περισσότερο ακριβά τα κάυσιμα του σε σχέση με τη ναύλωση των πλοίων συν τα καυσίμά τους;

3. Αναφέρεται το ακριβό καύσιμο και γενικά η κατανάλωση καυσίμου.Πόσο χειρότερη αυτή γίνεται αν πηγαίνει με τα 18 σε σχέση με τα 20 μίλια; Φαντάζομαι η αύξηση δε θα είναι γραμμική αλλά σημαντικά μεγαλλύτερη. Σημαίνει μήπως και εκκίνηση επιπλέον μηχανής (εκεί είναι το μεγαλύτερο κόστος στους αεριοστροβίλους αν δεν κάνω λάθος); Γιατί αν δε σημαίνει κάτι τέτοιο ίσως τα πράγματα στη διαφορά ταχύτητας να μην είναι τόσο τραγικά άσχημα.

----------


## Harry14

Και εξτρα ενα μηνα να το εβαζαν στη γραμμη της Παροναξια κερδος θα ειχανε. Για να μην το κανουν κατι παραπανω θα ξερουν που εμεις πισω απο τις οθονες μας δεν μπορουμε να φανταστουμε.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Για μενα το συγκεκριμένο ταχύπλοο θα μπορουσε να πιασει σιγουρα στην εξης δρομολογιο... στο Πειραιας-Πάρος-Νάξος-Ίος-Θήρα...Η παροναξια και η σαντορινη εχουν τρελο κοσμο, οποτε το πλοιο σιγουρα θα ανεβοκατέβαινε γεμάτο..
αλλωστε αυτη τη βγραμμη εκανε το καλοκαιρι του 2006 και ηταν γεματο απο κοσμο..

----------


## Ergis

ενας φιλος :Wink:  μου ειπε οτι το πλοιο παιρνει μονο Ι.Χ και οχι φορτηγα.
ισχυει κατι τετοιο;

----------


## Harry14

> ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι το πλοιο παιρνει μονο Ι.Χ και οχι φορτηγα.
> ισχυει κατι τετοιο;


Οτι ειναι δηλαδη ro-ro; 
δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο ισα ισα που η εταιρια το παρουσιαζει σαν υπερταχυπλοο.

----------


## tahitioforos

> ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι το πλοιο παιρνει μονο Ι.Χ και οχι φορτηγα.
> ισχυει κατι τετοιο;


Το 2002 που δούλευα σε μια εταιρεία με φορτηγά βάζαμε κανονικά μέσα στον Κεντέρη τα φορτηγά στους 2 μεσέους διαδρόμους μέχρι 26 τόνους μικτό βάρη αλλά καμία φορά βάζανε και κανένα άδειο επικαθήμενο στα τελευταία μου ταξίδια είδα το πάτωμα εκεί που μπαίναν τα φορτηγά είχαν καταπονηθεί παρά πολλή αλλά τη να κάνουν 300 ευρώ ήταν τότε το εισιτήριο να τα χάσουν  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Ξανα τα ιδια θα λεμε...???
Τα εχουμε αναλυσει χιλιαδες φορες...!!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

παιδες το πλοιο τα βαζει ολα μεσα σαν συμβατικο!! αλλα με ταχυτητες ασηναγονηστες αλλωστε δεν τον βγαλαν και αδικα ο δρακος του αιγαιου.....

----------


## Leo

Φάτε μάτια ψάρια, χρόνια έχουμε να δούμε τι βάζει μέσα!  Όταν θαααα... τότε το κουβεντιάζουμε. Προς το παρόν ας το αφήσουμε στην ησυχία του.

----------


## zozef

leo συμφωνω ,ποσα εβαλε στην τσεπη να δουμε,γιατι μαλλον εβαλε απο την αριστερη τσεπη στην δεξια!!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε 3 φοτο του πλοιου στην Κυνοσουρα Σαλαμινας.Αφιερωμενες στον φιλο gamemaniac και appia !!!!
IMG_2164.JPG
IMG_2165.JPG
IMG_2167.JPG

----------


## alcaeos

Ας πάμε 6 χρόνια πριν !!!! Εδώ ένα εισιτήριο όταν ταξίδευε !!!!
  Φυσικά είναι για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου !!!
kenteris _ticket.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

Στο ais αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## Apostolos

Να μας λές και ποια ειναι πραγματικά η διαφορά, δηλαδή ότι εμφανίστηκε σήμερα μετά απο καιρό

----------


## mpal21

> Στο ais αυτη τη στιγμη


 


ΒΡΕ ΛΕΣ?????????

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το πλοιο πλεον και παλι στο Περαμα διπλα στον ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟ..!*

----------


## mpal21

ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΝΑ ΚΟΒΕΙ ΒΟΛΤΕΣ???  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λαξε ο Μανωλιώς και έβαλε τα ρούχα του αλλιώς. Το Αίολος Κεντέρης στις 20/09 στην Κυνόσουρα και στις 22/09/2010 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στο Πέραμα. Γι' αυτό φίλοι μου φάνηκε στο AIS. :Wink:  Χαρισμένες σε Leo, Apostolos, zozef, dokimakos21, f/b delfini, IONIAN STAR, mpal21, alcaeos και όλους τους φίλους του. :Razz:  

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 01 20-09-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 01 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Eυχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση φιλε Παντελη..!!!!!

----------


## alcaeos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση φίλε Παντελή ….υπέροχες φωτογραφίες

----------


## nikosnasia

28 Αυγούστου 2001.Πρωινή αναχώρηση.Εποχές ελπίδας.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109808

----------


## nikosnasia

6:30 ώρες Χίο Πειραιά.¨Ολα πήγαν στραβά.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109809
Για τον φίλο Opelmanos

----------


## opelmanos

Ευχαριστώ Κ ,Νίκο να στε πάντα καλά !!

----------


## θεοφιλος

τι θα το κανει το πλοιο η nel θα το βαλει σε καμια γραμμη;

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς με πόσο πήγαινε περίπου στην Ερυθρά?

----------


## gnikles

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς με πόσο πήγαινε περίπου στην Ερυθρά?


 Αν θυμάμαι καλά με 19 μίλια.

----------


## Stylianos

_Αίολος Κεντέρης στο Πέραμα...για τον φίλο Παντελή και ολους τους φίλους του πλοίου....:wink:_

----------


## f/b delfini

> _Αίολος Κεντέρης στο Πέραμα...για τον φίλο Παντελή και ολους τους φίλους του πλοίου....:wink:_


Μπραβο, φανταστικες!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Stylianos για τις φωτο και την αφιέρωση :Wink: .

----------


## θεοφιλος

mallon to ploio tha mpei se kapoia grammh,etsi ematha

----------


## Ergis

θελεις να γινεις πιο σαφης;
γνωριζουμε σε ποια γραμμη;

----------


## θεοφιλος

de mporw na ginw pio safhs!giati de xerw se poia grammh,to mono pou xerw einai oti tha mpei....

----------


## Eng

Θεωρω πως η καλυτερη πηγη για τετοιου ειδους πληροφοριες ειναι το ΓΓΑΝΠ ΥΘΥΝΑΛ και αν ειναι να εχουμε μια αποψη περι καποιας δρομολογησεις καλο ειναι  να υπαρχει και πηγη.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ας θυμηθουμε τις δηλωσεις του αρμοδιου και ισως βγαλουμε ακρη....!!!!

----------


## chiotis

> θελεις να γινεις πιο σαφης;
> γνωριζουμε σε ποια γραμμη;


Απο οσο γνωριζω το πλοιο θα συνδεει το καλοκαιρι τη Χιο και τη Μυτιληνη με τη Σμυρνη και ισως κανει και καποια δρομολογια τον Ιουλιο-Αυγουστο σαν του Θεοφιλου(βορεια ελλαδα-νησια βορειου αιγαιου) λογω αυξημενης τουριστικης κινησης!!

----------


## sotiris83

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ.ΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΒΟΡΕΙΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ

----------


## despo

Μακάρι να συμβεί αυτό, αλλά δεν το βλέπω. Οι τιμές στα πετρέλαια είναι στα υψη, τι ναυλολόγιο να βάλουν για να μπορεί να πληρώσει ο επιβάτης ?.

----------


## Ergis

ισως οι φιλοιμας οι τουρκοι να εχουν διαφορετικη αποψη.....

----------


## chiotis

> ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ.ΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΒΟΡΕΙΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ


Συγνωμη αλλα αυτα δεν ειναι απο το μυαλο μας ειναι οι δηλωσεις του γενικου εντεταλμενου της Νελ!!οποτε κατι θα ξερει :Wink:

----------


## ayfa74

κανένα νέο παιδιά έχουμε πάντως εκεί στην nel δεν πάνε καλά

----------


## f/b delfini

Δεν εχω προσεξει να το εχει ανεβασει καποιος αλλος αλλα ειναι το μονο βιντεο(εκτοσ απο τις διαφημίσεις) που βρηκα!!!

----------


## nikos6

*μηπως ξερουμε σε ποια γραμμη θα μπει γιατι σε γνωστο σαιτη λει οτι  απο δευτερα ξεκιναει επεισκειβι*

----------


## ayfa74

σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες από το νησί "ιγραμι" θα είναι καινούρια και θαείναι μεγάλη έκπληξη μονο αυτό για αρχή

----------


## sotiris83

πολυ θα ηθελα να δουλεψει ελλαδα..οπου κι αν παει σαμο ικαρια??χιο μυτιληνη?

----------


## chiotis

> *μηπως ξερουμε σε ποια γραμμη θα μπει γιατι σε γνωστο σαιτη λει οτι  απο δευτερα ξεκιναει επεισκειβι*


Καποια στιγμη ειχε αναφερθει απο τον εντεταλμενο της εταιριας οτι το πλοιο θα δρομολογιθει το καλοκαιρι στη γραμη Μυτιληνη-Χιο-Σμυρνη και ισως κανει κα καποια δρομολογια προς βορεια (δρομολογια Πηνελοπης) επειδη υπαρχει αυξημενη τουριστικη κινηση αναμεσα στα νησια οπως εχει ξαναανφερθει  :Razz:

----------


## giorgos_249

> το καλοκαιρι στη γραμη Μυτιληνη-Χιο-Σμυρνη και ισως κανει κα καποια δρομολογια προς βορεια (δρομολογια Πηνελοπης)


*Ελπιζω να γινει το αντιστροφο........λεω εγω τωρα.....*
*Δυσκολο μου φαινεται ενα τετοιο πλοιο να κανει μια γραμμη που δεν θα πιανει ουτε 100 ατομα..........ομως γενικα φαινεται οτι ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες για την ωρα*

----------


## chiotis

> *Ελπιζω να γινει το αντιστροφο........λεω εγω τωρα.....*
> *Δυσκολο μου φαινεται ενα τετοιο πλοιο να κανει μια γραμμη που δεν θα πιανει ουτε 100 ατομα..........ομως γενικα φαινεται οτι ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες για την ωρα*


H ισως καπως να τα συνδυασει!! και να κανει λιγες συνδεσεις με την γειτονα χωρα λιγες φορες την εβδομαδα..

----------


## sotiris83

το καραβι σιγουρα θα μπει σε γραμμη εντοσ ελλαδασ

----------


## juanito

Το πλοίο θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια απο Πριντεζι για Κέρκυρα, Ηγουμενίτσα, Σάμη και Ζάκυνθο. Για 1 - 1 1/2 μήνα το καλοκαίρι μόνο.

----------


## despo

Το οποίο μεταφράζεται κάνω την αρπαχτή μου και αντε γειασας...

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν λέγεται άντε γεια σας 
λογική κίνηση ονομάζετε όπως και τα thunder cat 1,2 
με τόσα που θα καιει (γιατί θα πηγαίνει κανονικά) μόνο αυτούς τους μήνες θα βγαίνει !

----------


## Ergis

και που δεν το εχουμε δρομολογησει αυτο το πλοιο........

----------


## chiotis

Η  νελ πάντως κατέθεσε αυτό ..στο υθυναλ: Δρομολόγηση –χωρίς επιδότηση- ταχύπλοου πλοίου, για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες, που θα συνδέει τα νησιά Σάμο – Χίο – Λέσβο – Λήμνο με Βόρεια Ελλάδα, συμπληρωματική των επιδοτούμενων δρομολογίων.
Λογικά το ταχύπλοο είναι ο Κεντερης.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

θα δουλεψει ως ταχυπλοο, ή ως συμβατικό πλοίο???αν υποθέσουμε οτι καποιος θελει να το χρησιμοποιησει σαν ταχυπλοο, τι ταχυτητες μπορει αν πιασει μετα απο τοσο καιρο που ειναι παροπλισμενο?

----------


## Leo

Να είναι αυτός ο Κεντέρης το αποκλείω. Στις Χρυσές εποχές ήταν ασύμφορος, τώρα που τα πετρέλαια έχουν πάρει φωτιά θα μπεί στα δρομολόγια? Ίσως ο Α. Κεντέρης Ι ή ΙΙ (όταν έρθει το νέο απόκτημα στην Σύρο)

----------


## nikos6

εχουμε κανενα νεο αν *ξεκινησε* *την* *επισκευη* του

----------


## giorgos_249

*Φίλε Leo έχεις δίκιο, ο ΙΙ είναι που θα κάνει εκτός των υπολοίπων και δρομολόγια για Τουρκία......Ξεκινάει σε λίγες μέρες ο Αγ. Ανδρέας από το Goteborg για το Λαύριο μάλλον, αλλιώς το ΝΜΔ..........*

----------


## Νικόλας

> εχουμε κανενα νεο αν *ξεκινησε* *την* *επισκευη* του


 σύντομα θα αρχήσει και αυτό για να είναι έτοιμο για το καλοκαίρι όπως ο ΤΕΟ....:roll::wink:
με το καλό με το καλό !!

----------


## nikos6

Στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας θα οδηγηθεί αύριο το πλοιο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ αραγμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 28-02-2011 :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 01 28-02-2.jpg

----------


## despo

Βγήκε και γι'αυτό το πλοίο η επίσημη ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας (διαχειρίστρια η Ventouris ferries) για δρομολόγηση απο αρχές Ιουλίου εως αρχες Σεπτεμβρίου στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - (Ζάκυνθο/Κεφαλονιά) Μπρίντιζι.

----------


## Νικόλας

άντε με το καλό και αυτό !! :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δευτερο εγχείρημα της Ventouris Ferries με ταχύπλοα μετά τα 2 μικρότερα καταμαράν το 2001, το σημερινό μεγκα τζετ και το αδερφό.........*

*Με το καλό να ξεκινήσει........Εύχομαι όμως να έχει το Β στις τσιμινιέρες του όπως και τα άλλα παλιότερα που είχαν το Β αλλά στο πλάι γιατί δεν έχουν τσιμινιέρα..........*

*Ξέρουμε τότε πως πήγαν τα thunder-thunder-thundercats HOOOOOOOO ;;*

----------


## Νικόλας

ξέρουμε !!τίγκα ήταν και τα 2  !
πολλά Ι.Χ και κόσμος ταξίδευε !είχε και σχετικά οικονομικό εισιτήριο και είχε και τον δρόμο του !
μια φορά με το 1 η με το 2 δεν θυμάμαι τώρα μας είχε πιάσει ένα 8 με 9 τοπικά καλά χαμός έγινε μέσα χωρίς πλάκα !πρώτη φορά είδα να φεύγει ψυγείο από τον μπουλμέ και να καρφωνετε απέναντι..όρθιος δεν καθόσουν με τίποτα μα με τίποτα όμως 
ωραίες εποχές  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και σε εμένα με είχε πιάσει με το seajet II έξω από την Τήνο προς Μύκονο πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι 8άρι τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα στοιχεία, ανάμεσα στα νησιά αυτό συνεπάγεται 9άρι, και έφυγαν 2 βαλίτσες στοιβαγμένες η μία πάνω στην άλλη σε ένα κάθισμα όλες πάνω σε 2 επιβάτες, ένας εκ των οποίων ήταν ένα παιδάκι, που πρόλαβαν ευτυχώς να σκύψουν αλλιώς θα γινότανε σίγουρα φονικό ετσι και χτυπουσαν στο κεφαλι.......... Και εκεί ούτε για πλάκα δε στεκόσουν όρθιος.........Σκοτείνιαζε η αίθουσα από τα κύματα που κάλυπταν το πλοίο, και όταν λέμε κύματα μιλάμε για κύματα και όχι τον αφρό τους ή το σπρέι.........Έμπαινε το πλοίο μεσα στο κύμα με ένα τεράστιο κρότο και έβλεπες το νερό στο πλάι να φτάνει σε ύψος πάνω από τα παράθυρα του κάτω ορόφου. Το λεγόμενο <<κάρφωμα>>,  που είναι ότι πιο επικίνδυνο στα ταχύπλοα...........Το ίδιο απόγευμα δεν έφυγε από Ραφήνα σίγουρα λόγω απαγορευτικού, όπως επίσης νομίζω το ίδιο έγινε και με το χαισπιντ 1 αλλά και το Θεολόγο. Αυτό που λες εσύ για ψυγείο φαντάζομαι πως θα ήταν και τι θα έγινε μετά..........*

*Πάντως ο κόσμος τότε ήταν αλλιώς. Τώρα δε νομίζω ότι θα επιλέγει ταχύπλοα και αυτό επειδή το εισιτήριο θα είναι πλέον πανάκριβο.........Αν τότε τα ταχύπλοα όμως ήταν τίγκα γιατί σταμάτησαν και παροπλίστηκαν στη Μάλτα;;*

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Παιδια επειδη δεν εχω καταλάβει, θα εκτιμουσα αν μπορεί να με διαφωτήσει κάποιος..Το πλοίο στην γραμμή που θα δρομολογηθεί θα δουλεύει ως ταχυπλοο??Θα ποιανει ταχυτητες του βεληνεκους των highspeed?

----------


## Νικόλας

> *Πάντως ο κόσμος τότε ήταν αλλιώς. Τώρα δε νομίζω ότι θα επιλέγει ταχύπλοα και αυτό επειδή το εισιτήριο θα είναι πλέον πανάκριβο.........Αν τότε τα ταχύπλοα όμως ήταν τίγκα γιατί σταμάτησαν και παροπλίστηκαν στη Μάλτα;;*


γιατί τον χειμώνα εκτός από το ότι δεν έχει τόσους επιβάτες η γραμμή και δεν θα έβγαιναν ,εκει πάνω από δεκέμβρη και μετά πιάνει πολλά μποφόρια που να πάνε τα ταχύπλοα
μετά είναι και οι μηχανές...είδατε τι έχει γίνει..

 HIGHSPEED 4 απ όσο γνωρίζω οι ταχύτητες θα είναι οι κανονικές του άντε λίγο ποιο κάτω  :Very Happy:

----------


## despo

Αν θυμάμαι καλά το δίνει αναχώρηση 15.00 και άφιξη στην Ηγουμενίτσα 21.30.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Στα ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας βρίσκεται το πλοίο από σήμερα το πρωί για τον ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό του! Επιτέλους γιατί είχε "πιάσει" αρκετές αράχνες!

----------


## Νικόλας

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά το δίνει αναχώρηση 15.00 και άφιξη στην Ηγουμενίτσα 21.30.


 τόσο έκαναν και τα thundercat 1,2 πάνω κάτω 6 ώρες είναι !!

----------


## TOM

Στο openseas εχουν ανεβει τα δρομολογια του πλοιου και πλεον μπορει κανεις να κανει κρατηση απ'το online συστημα της ventouris ferries .εψαξα τα δρομολογια στο openseas μερα-μερα και προεκυψαν  τα παρακατω δρομολογια.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_1/7-14/7_
ΑΠΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
    Πεμπτη-Παρασκευη-Σαββατο
    Ηγουμενιτσα αναχ.  23:59 ---- Κερκυρα αναχ. 01:15*---   Μπριντεζι αφ.06:00*


ΑΠΟ ΙΤΑΛΙΑ

    Παρασκευη-Σαββατο-Κυριακη 
    Μπριντεζι αναχ. 15:00        Κερκυρα αφ.20:15       Ηγουμενιτσα αφ.21:15 

*15/7-31/7*
ΑΠΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ

   Πεμπτη-Παρασκευη-Σαββατο-Κυριακη 
   Ηγουμενιτσα αναχ.  23:59  Κερκυρα αναχ. 01:15*   Μπριντεζι αφ.06:00*

ΑΠΟ ΙΤΑΛΙΑ 

   Πεμπτη-Παρασκευη-Σαββατο-Κυριακη 
   Μπριντεζι αναχ. 15:00        Κερκυρα αφ.20:15       Ηγουμενιτσα αφ.21:15 

*31/7-3/9*
ΑΠΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ 

    Τεταρτη-Πεμπτη-Παρασκευη-Σαββατο
     Ηγουμενιτσα αναχ.  23:59  Κερκυρα αναχ. 01:15*   Μπριντεζι αφ.06:00*

    Δευτερα
    Ζακυνθος αναχ. 18:00   Κεφαλονια[Σαμη]  αναχ. 20:00   Ηγουμενιτσα αναχ.  23:59  Κερκυρα αναχ. 01:15*   Μπριντεζι αφ.06:00*

ΑΠΟ ΙΤΑΛΙΑ

Τριτη-Πεμπτη-Παρασκευη-Σαββατο
 Μπριντεζι αναχ. 15:00        Κερκυρα αφ.20:15       Ηγουμενιτσα αφ.21:15 

Κυριακη
Μπριντεζι αναχ. 19:00        Κερκυρα αφ.00:15*       Ηγουμενιτσα αφ.01:15*   Κεφαλονια[Σαμη] 04:45*  Ζακυνθος αφ. 06:00

* επομενη μερα
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Συμφωνα με τα δρομογογια του η *ταχυτητα* του πρεπει να ειναι* 27-30 μιλια/ωρα*

Το εισητηριο ειναι σχετικα φτηνο......π.χ. την ιδια ημερομηνια απο κερκυρα για μπριντεζι το πιο οικονομικο επιβατικο εισητηριο της  *endeavor lines * 37 ευρω και του* κεντερη* 39 ....μονο *2 ευρω διαφορα*.

----------


## Νικόλας

χαμός θα γίνει και φέτος !!! :Wink:

----------


## johny18

Με το καλό να ξεκινήσει το πλοίο πάλι γιατί ήταν κρίμα να κάθεται και επίσης να δουλέψουν και λίγο οι ναυτικοί μας . !!!

----------


## Leo

Παρατηρόντας προσεκτικά τα δρομολόγια που μας παρέθεσε ο φίλος ΤΟΜ (ευχαριστούμε ΤΟΜ), βλέπουμε οτι το πλοίο ταξιδεύει κυρίως βραδυνές ώρες. Θα σας θυμίσω ότι το βασικό πρόβλημα και η εν συνεχεία εγκατάλειψη των γραμμών που εργάστηκε στο Αιγαίο, ήταν τα απόνερα του και οι διαμαρτυρίες/καταγγελίες λουομένων, δήμων και κοινοτήτων από τα "μικρά τσουνάμια" του. Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι ο προγραμματισμός των νυχτερινών δρομολογίων έχει σχέση με το κυρίως πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισε και στο παρελθόν. Εύχομαι έτσι να πάνε όλα καλά και τον δούμε ενεργό στα δρομολόγια και με πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## ayfa74

> σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες από το νησί "ιγραμι" θα είναι καινούρια και θαείναι μεγάλη έκπληξη μονο αυτό για αρχή


 πιστεύω να βγήκα αληθινός και η πληροφορίες να ήταν σωστές

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι ναι μπράβο φίλε !! :roll:

----------


## Ergis

ελα να βλεπω ανταποκρισεις απο τους φωτογραφους μας,για μεζευτειτε...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
το πλοιο δεξαμενιζεται.....

----------


## flash13

> ελα να βλεπω ανταποκρισεις απο τους φωτογραφους μας,για μεζευτειτε......
> το πλοιο δεξαμενιζεται.....


 μάλλον άργησες φίλε μου.Το πλοίο δεξαμενίστηκε αλλά κανείς δεν έδωσε σημασία..τώρα είναι αργά...8)

----------


## Ergis

επεσε κιολας;;;;
εγω περιμενα να του κανουν εκτενείς εργασιες γενικα γιατι τοσο καιρο θα ειχε πιασει πολυ "μακα"....

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δεν είχε σχεδόν καθόλου από φώτος που είδα.......Απλά βάψιμο ήθελε........*

----------


## flash13

> επεσε κιολας;;;;
> εγω περιμενα να του κανουν εκτενείς εργασιες γενικα γιατι τοσο καιρο θα ειχε πιασει πολυ "μακα"....


6 ημέρες δεν είναι και λίγες... :Wink:

----------


## flash13

> *Δεν είχε σχεδόν καθόλου από φώτος που είδα.......Απλά βάψιμο ήθελε........*


 το βάψιμο είναι το τελευταίο για το οποίο πήγε το πλοίο...οι τουρμπίνες του θέλανε δουλειά.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Θέλω να πω πως από φώτος διακρίνεται ότι δεν ήθελε εκτεταμένο καθάρισμα στα ύφαλα όπως θα περίμενε κανείς μετά από όλα αυτά τα χρόνια παροπλισμού........*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=flash13;446271]το βάψιμο είναι το τελευταίο για το οποίο πήγε το πλοίο...οι τουρμπίνες του θέλανε δουλειά.[/Q
Ποιές τουρμπίνες, ντήζελ MTU έχει από τότε που τις άλλαξε στο Παλέρμο.

----------


## costaser

Έχει 2 mtu και 2 gas turbines.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Αίτηση δρομολόγησης στη γραμμή ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΑΝΙΑ από19-07-2013 έως 01-09-2013 σύμφωνα με την από 19-10-2012 αίτηση Ν.Ε.Λ. Α.Ε. (!)

----------


## Ilias 92

Τα είπαμε και το καλοκαίρι, νομίζω ότι η ΝΕΛ κάνει τις αιτήσεις για να έχουν τα φόρουμ συζήτηση. :Smile: 
 Αν θέλει ας βάλει συμβατικό μια φορά την εβδομάδα που μπορεί να πιάσει στην γραμμή ή ενα πιο οικονομικό ταχύπλοο, με 50 + 50 τόνους στο κάθε κυκλικό άστα να πάνε...

----------


## speedrunner

Ανακοινώθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του ταχυπλόου για την γραμμή Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη απο 28/06 εως 01/09 (που είναι η τετράμηνη δρομολόγηση???) τα οποία είναι *νυχτερινά*!!!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

http://www.nel.gr/routes/dromologia/...ios-thira.html

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πραγματικά η ΝΕΛ μας εκπλήσσει! Φαίνεται ότι έχει πάρει ζεστά το θέμα σχετικά με τα ταχύπλοα του στόλου της. Πάρα πολύ καλή κίνηση η βραδινή δρομολόγηση από Πειραιά, άλλωστε δεν υπήρχε κι άλλη ώρα για να έχει επιτυχία το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο. Πάντως πιστεύω θα ήταν καλή η πρωινή επιστροφή από Θήρα (όπως παλιότερα με το Εξπρες Σαντορίνη), αλλά κι αυτή που έχει προγραμματίσει δεν είναι άσχημη, άλλωστε τα συγκεκριμένα νησιά που εξυπηρετεί (αυξημένος όγκος τουρισμών) δεν θέλουν νωρίς επιστροφές. Πάντως απ' ότι φαίνεται θα έχει θεματάκι με το traffic της Σαντορίνης, καθώς θα πρέπει να είναι για μεγάλο διάστημα της ημέρα αρόδο!

----------


## speedrunner

Εγώ πάλι το βλέπω δύσκολο να έχει επιτυχία ένα τέτοιο δρομολόγιο!!!!!!

----------


## Ergis

> Ανακοινώθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του ταχυπλόου για την γραμμή Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη απο 28/06 εως 01/09 (που είναι η τετράμηνη δρομολόγηση???) τα οποία είναι *νυχτερινά*!!!!
> 
> http://www.nel.gr/routes/dromologia/...ios-thira.html


Μήπως θα μετονομάσουν τον Ευρωπαίο σε Αίολος Κεντέρης; :Sour:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Αιολος Κεντερης  σ'εναν αποπλου  απο το λιμανι του Πειραια τον Αυγουστο του 2001

_Aeolos Kenteris  Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι  στα ναυπηγία Σαλαμίς, φωτογραφημένο από τον  τύμβο τον Σαλαμινομάχων.


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι 30-.gif

----------


## mpal21

> Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι  στα ναυπηγία Σαλαμίς, φωτογραφημένο από τον  τύμβο τον Σαλαμινομάχων.
> 
> 
> ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι 30-.gif


Μαλον ανεβασες λαθος foto αυτο ειναι το αιολος κεντερης 1 το θεμα εδω ειναι για το αιολος κεντερης  :Chuncky:  

Τελικα τι θα γινει θα το δουμε το πλοιο να ταξιδευει φετος?

----------


## superfast v

οσο το ειδαμε και περσι αλλο τοσο θα το δουμε και φετος

----------


## zizou

Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της Nel το πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στην γραμμή (Πειραιά -Πάρο -Νάξο - Ίο - Θήρα) από τις (28-06-2013)

----------


## Ilias 92

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ γιατί τα δέσανε και δεν τα δουλεύουν ούτε το καλοκαίρι, εντάξει καίνε, και τα λαχανί καίνε αλλά τα δουλεύουν, αυτά τα παρατήσανε λες και δεν τα έχουν ανάγκη και τα τρία μαζί.
Άκουγα και γω και μιλούσα χωρίς να ξέρω ότι τα ταχύπλοα δεν έχουν χρήματα, όμως πέρσι όλο το καλοκαίρι τα έβλεπα στον Πειραιά φίσκα από κόσμο και οχήματα.
Τα υψηλά έξοδα σε καύσιμα αντισταθμίζονται κάπως από την εποχικότητα, χτυπάνε μόνο στην κίνηση φιλέτο, αλλά κυρίως από την μικρότερη σύνθεση πληρώματος σε σχέση με ένα συμβατικό.

Δεν το βλέπω να ξεκάνει  πάντως, η εταιρεία του δεν  μας έχει συνηθίσει σε τήρηση προγραμμάτων.
Και μόνο για λόγους μάρκετινγκ πρέπει *να τους αλλάξουν όνομα,*έλεος πια!

----------


## iclink

> Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της Nel το πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στην γραμμή (Πειραιά -Πάρο -Νάξο - Ίο - Θήρα) από τις (28-06-2013)


Κ ποιος πιστευει την ΝΕΛ πια;




> Και μόνο για λόγους μάρκετινγκ πρέπει *να τους αλλάξουν όνομα,*έλεος πια!


Κατι σε _Στάσιμος Κεντέρης_ θα ηταν περισσοτερο στην πραγματικοτητα!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πιστεύω πως το Αίολος δεν πρέπει να βγει απ' τις μπάντες, είναι εκείνη η λέξη η οποία τα έκανε πασίγνωστα σε όλο το Αιγαίο, ακόμη και σήμερα έτσι τα θυμάται ο κόσμος. Πάντως ναι, το Κεντέρης πρέπει να φύγει, θυμίζει όλη εκείνη την ψεύτικη φούσκα στην οποία ζούσαμε (ντοπαρισμένος αθλητισμός (Κώστας Κεντέρης) - Υπερκαταναλωτικά Ταχύπλοα (Αίολοι) κ.τ.λ). Πάντως αν η ΝΕΛ σκοπεύει να τα δρομολογήσει, θα πρέπει σιγά σιγά να τα ξυπνάει απ' το λήθαργο στον οποίο έχουν περιέλθει και κοιμούνται εδώ και μήνες στα ήσυχα νερά των Αμπελακίων!

----------


## sotiris83

ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΣΕΤΕ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΧΑΒΑΛΕΤΖΗΔΕΣ ΝΑ ΛΕΤΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΕΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ....

----------


## karavofanatikos

Με συγχωρείς αγαπητέ φίλε, αλλά ο χαβαλές απ' την πραγματικότητα απέχουν πάρα πολύ! Εγώ δεν έκανα χαβαλέ, αλλά αναφέρθηκα στο ότι κάποια στιγμή απομυθοποιήθηκε η όλη κατάσταση στην οποία ζούσαμε. Και το σύστημα Κεντέρης και λοιποί κύριοι/ες, ξεκουκουλώθηκε. Πως είναι δυνατόν λοιπόν, μετά από σχεδόν μία δεκαετία να φέρω στις μπάντες των πλοίων το όνομα ενός ανθρώπου που ρεζίλεψε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα;; Δηλαδή εσένα σου αρέσει τα πλοία να φέρουν ονόματα τα οποία περιέχουν απάτη ή κάποιο ψέμα;;

----------


## Ilias 92

> ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΣΕΤΕ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΧΑΒΑΛΕΤΖΗΔΕΣ ΝΑ ΛΕΤΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΕΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ....




Ο Κεντέρης είσαι?

Σε αυτό το φόρουμ  λέμε όλοι την γνώμη μας με σεβασμό στις  απόψεις των άλλων.

Ούτε προσβάλαμε κανέναν, ούτε θίξαμε,  ούτε υπονομέψαμε,  ούτε τίποτα αρνητικό κάναμε, εσύ ρίχνεις το επίπεδο της κουβέντας χωρίς κανένα λόγο.

----------


## opelmanos

Συμφωνώ με το φίλο karavofanatikos το όνομα πρέπει επιτέλους να αλλάξει σε αυτά τα ταχύπλοα

----------


## Aquaman

Το Κεντερης πρεπει να φυγει απο το ονομα των πλοιων,συμφωνω.Μονο που αυτο το πιστευα ανεκαθεν, και πριν ακομα αποδειχθει οτι ο Κεντερης ηταν φουσκα.Μου φαινεται λογικη του χωριου,να δινουμε ονομα σε καραβι απο το επιθετο ενος αθλητη που πηρε χρυσο.Η λογικη της κωλοπετεινιτσας που διεπρεψε ο ανθρωπος της και την εκανε ξακουστη στη μεγαλη πολη.Ποια αλλη χωρα βαζει ονοματα ολυμπιονικων σε καραβια κλπ?Και να πεις οτι μιλαμε για κανενα θρυλο του αθλητισμου...με το που πηρε χρυσο,πηρε ενας στολος το ονομα του.Ελεος!
Παρομοιας νοοτροπιας περιπτωση και στην προσφατη ταινια James Bond...επαιζε μια Ελληνιδα για 8-9 δευτερολεπτα (σε μια σκηνη που ηταν στο κρεβατι μαζι του και του φιλησε τον ωμο) και παιχτηκε σε ολα τα δελτια ειδησεων.Τι να πει κανεις.Και μας συγκρινω με παρομοιου πληθυσμου χωρες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιστευω οτι μαζι με το ονομα πρεπει να φυγουν και τα 3 πλοια και να αντικατασταθουν με συμβατικα λογικου κοστους αγορας-χρησης-συντηρησης με ονοματα απο την πολυ πλουσια ιστορια της Λεσβου,οπως παλια.

----------


## noulos

> Συμφωνώ με το φίλο karavofanatikos το όνομα πρέπει επιτέλους να αλλάξει σε αυτά τα ταχύπλοα


Τι σημασία έχει το όνομα όταν παραμένουν παροπλισμένα; Κάτσε να βγουν (που δεν το βλέπω) και βλέπουμε...

----------


## sotiris83

σορρυ καταλαβα πωσ τα πλοια πρεπει να φυγουν ...γ τ ονομα συμφωνω...αιολοι εξπρες

----------


## rjjjh2004

H NEL έχει βάλει στο καλοκαιρινό της πρόγραμμα (νυκτερινό) δρομολόγιο του πλοίου για Πάρο, Νάξο, Ίο , Θήρα. Ακόμα, όμως, δεν έχει ανοίξει τις κρατήσεις. Ισχύει τελικά ή όχι;;; :Distrust:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Παίξε ένα τζόκερ. Αν πιάσεις το τζόκερ ισχύει. Αν δε πιάσεις το τζόκερ (το ποιο πιθανό) να μην ισχύει...  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΕΟLOS KENTERIS τον σεπτεμβριο του 2006 με ο καπτα Διαμαντη στα χειριστηρια αναχωριση για παροναξια

IMG_0992.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης όπως φαίνετε τώρα που έφυγε το PRINCESS T απο δίπλα του, στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς που είναι....εδώ και καιρό.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 40 20-05-2.jpg

----------


## mpal21

Ακομα τιποτα???????????????????

----------


## rjjjh2004

Καταπληκτική στον προγραμματισμό η εταιρία!  :Single Eye:

----------


## gpap2006

Μην περιμενετε κατι, ειναι ματαιο.

----------


## iclink

Ολοι εσεις που το περιμενατε και ανυπομονουσατε, πιασατε το τζοκερ που λεει ο 


> Παίξε ένα τζόκερ. Αν πιάσεις το τζόκερ ισχύει. Αν δε πιάσεις το τζόκερ (το ποιο πιθανό) να μην ισχύει...


 πιο πανω;;; Γιατι αμα το πιασατε τοτε μπορειται να τον αγορασετε ολο τον Αιολο και να τον βαλετε σε οτι δρομολογιο θελετε  :Razz:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Γιατί; Δεν έχει εγκριθεί; :Distrust:

----------


## iclink

> Γιατί; Δεν έχει εγκριθεί;



Και περισυ επισης... 

Εκει που εχουμε ετοιμα πλοια για δρομολογιση δεν εγκρινεται η δρομολογιση και οπου κοροϊδευει τον κοσμο η ΝΕΛ, εγκρινονται χωρις να γινονται  :Mad New:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ούτε το φετινό καλοκαίρι θα δρομολογηθεί το πλοίο σε κάποια γραμμή της ακτοπλοΐας, καθώς πριν από λίγο η ΝΕΛ αφαίρεσε απ' το site της τα δρομολόγια που είχε ανακοινώσει για ΠαροΝαξία. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον Κεντέρη που θα πήγαινε Σύρο, Ικαρία & Σάμο.  :Apologetic:

----------


## MYTILENE

ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΜΕΝΟ.....

----------


## thanos75

Εννοείται αναμενόμενο...αν και με τόσες βλάβες που έχουν τύχει στα πλοία της ΝΕΛ-με πιο καραμπινάτη αυτή του Aqua Jewel- θα μπορούσε έστω ο μικρός ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ να βγει στα ενδοκυκλαδικά από το να στέλνουν από εδώ και από εκεί το Aqua Maria

----------


## rjjjh2004

Αναμενόμενο για ποιούς;;; Για τους έμπειρους και γνώστες της ακτοπλοΐας;;; Για μερικούς συμβούλους του Υπουργείου;;; Για τον απλό κόσμο πάντως - που πολλές φορές πιστεύει ότι διαβάζει - καθόλου αναμενόμενο. Η εταιρία δεν μπορεί να "λέει" και μετά να "ξελέει" κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, και μάλιστα χωρίς κυρώσεις.... Η γραμμή της Παροναξίας (με Ίο και Θήρα) θα μείνει για μια ακόμα φορά χωρίς απογευματινό-βραδυνό δρομολόγιο. Οι δε δυνατότητες "προγραμματισμού" των τουριστών: μηδενικές!

----------


## artzuna

Kεντέρηδες στην Κυνοσσούρα Σαλαμίνας σήμερα.

Περιμένωντας να περάσει η κρίση,,,,

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Kεντέρηδες στην Κυνοσσούρα Σαλαμίνας σήμερα.
> 
> Περιμένωντας να περάσει η κρίση,,,,


Nα περάσει η κρίση; Αμ τότε θα είναι γιά σκραπ! Κ πάντως αυτά εδώ είναι δεμένα προ κρίσης...

----------


## Eng

Κατι ομως διαβαζα στο τελευταιο Σ.Α.Σ για δρομολογιση του Aeolos II ??

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Κατι ομως διαβαζα στο τελευταιο Σ.Α.Σ για δρομολογιση του Aeolos II ??


Πράγματι Γιώργο, η ΝΕΛ κατέθεσε αίτημα για το πλοίο Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι το οποίο μάλιστα εγκρίθηκε με ώρα αναχώρησης στις 07:30 από Ραφήνα για Τήνο, Μύκονο & Νάξο! Το μόνο που απομένει τώρα είναι η εταιρεία να ανακοινώσει το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων στο σύστημα κρατήσεων και ένα μήνα πριν την έναρξή τους να τα ακυρώσει όλα και το πλοίο για ένα ακόμη καλοκαίρι να μείνει παροπλισμένο στη Σαλαμίνα!

----------


## artzuna

Αίολος Κεντέρης σε εποχές που "έσκαβε"...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmMxBC0fEPY

----------


## thanos75

> Πράγματι Γιώργο, η ΝΕΛ κατέθεσε αίτημα για το πλοίο Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι το οποίο μάλιστα εγκρίθηκε με ώρα αναχώρησης στις 07:30 από Ραφήνα για Τήνο, Μύκονο & Νάξο! Το μόνο που απομένει τώρα είναι η εταιρεία να ανακοινώσει το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων στο σύστημα κρατήσεων και ένα μήνα πριν την έναρξή τους να τα ακυρώσει όλα και το πλοίο για ένα ακόμη καλοκαίρι να μείνει παροπλισμένο στη Σαλαμίνα!


Πάντως με την αποχώρηση της ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗΣ δημιουργείται σαφέστερα πιο πρόσφορο έδαφος για τη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.  Εάν η ΝΕΛ ήταν σε υγιέστερη οικονομική κατάσταση, και είχε-ως εκ τούτου- τους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους να μεθοδεύσουν τη δρομολόγηση, θα μπορούσε να γίνει και μάλιστα με μεγάλη επιτυχία.  Επειδή όμως τίποτα από αυτά δεν ισχύει, πολύ φοβάμαι πως θα το δούμε και φέτος να κοσμεί τη Σαλαμίνα, όπως ορθά είπες.  Μακάρι πάντως να βγούμε ψεύτες και να έχουμε ενδιαφέρουσες εκπλήξεις

----------


## ayfa74

μια απορία γιατί δεν βάζουν και άνδρο ένα ταχύπλοο

----------


## Eng

Θα θυμισω ενα τραγουδι..¨Δυσκολες στιγμες για πριγκιπες¨.. Και αναφερομαι και στα 3 ΝΕΛοταχυπλοα.

----------


## Ilias 92

Έριξε μια καλή ιδέα η εταιρεία του για Βενετία Τεργέστη αλλά από λόγια άλλο τίποτα, ας κάνουν και καμιά πράξη.

----------


## Eng

> αλλά από λόγια άλλο τίποτα, ας κάνουν και καμιά πράξη.


Οταν βγουμε απ το μνημονιο και η τιμη του IFO380 πεσει στην Ελλαδα στα 300Usd / mt τοτε θα αποπλευσουν τα ταχυπλοα. Μεχρις τοτε..μονο για φωτογραφιες απο τα Αμπελακια...

----------


## Apostolos

> Οταν βγουμε απ το μνημονιο και η τιμη του IFO380 πεσει στην Ελλαδα στα 300Usd / mt τοτε θα αποπλευσουν τα ταχυπλοα


Μόνο που αυτό καίει Gas Oil και δέν πρόκειτε να πέσει κάτω απο τα 500 ποτέ! Ίσως του χρόνου με τις νεες απαιτήσεις της marpol για την περιεκτικότητα θείου κάτω απο το 0,1% ίσως να μπορέσει να δραστηροποιηθεί σε γραμμή εντός περοιοχής SECA που λόγω μεγάλης χωρητικότητας και με μειωμένη ταχύτητα να ειναι ποιο συμφαίρον απο ένα άλλο ταχύπλοο

----------


## Eng

MGO ε? Δεν το ηξερα. Τοτε προσωπικα θεωρω πως για να ταξιδεψει τοτε επι μελλοντως χρονου, θα ειναι μονο με τις δυο MTU και οχι με τις gasturbines.

----------


## nikolasher

οταν το παραλαβε η ΝΕΛ στα τοτε δελτια ειδησεων εχω την αισθιση οτι ειχαν πει 46 μιλια ταχυτητα. ποσο επιασε στα δοκιμαστικα αραγε;

----------


## Eng

> οταν το παραλαβε η ΝΕΛ στα τοτε δελτια ειδησεων εχω την αισθιση οτι ειχαν πει 46 μιλια ταχυτητα. ποσο επιασε στα δοκιμαστικα αραγε;


Φανταζομαι πως κανενας δεν εχει προσβαση στα sea trials του πλοιου. Εχω ομως την αισθηση, με ενα αρθρο στον Ε εκεινη την εποχη, ελεγαν κατι για 44,4 κομβους.

----------


## Ilias 92

Βλέπουμε όλοι τόσο καιρό την δουλειά που γίνεται στο πρώην Ιταλικό μέγα ταχύπλοο Scorpio.
Θα μπορούσε να ήταν ο μεγάλος Κεντέρης στην θέση του.
Η ΝΕΛ είναι πραγματικά κάτι παραπάνω από ανοργάνωτη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Βλέπουμε όλοι τόσο καιρό την δουλειά που γίνεται στο πρώην Ιταλικό μέγα ταχύπλοο Scorpio.
> Θα μπορούσε να ήταν ο μεγάλος Κεντέρης στην θέση του.
> Η ΝΕΛ είναι πραγματικά κάτι παραπάνω από ανοργάνωτη.


& τα γαλλικα monohull πολυ χειροτερα απο τα ιταλιανικα aquastrada.....

----------


## seajets

Δείτε το νέο Σ.Α.Σ., σελίδα 4!!!!!!! :-)

----------


## seajets

Και Θέμα 9!!!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

θα έρχεται ξανά στη Νιο;

----------


## seajets

> θα έρχεται ξανά στη Νιο;


Όχι, μάλλον. Δώθηκε άδεια στη NEL LINES μόνο για Παροναξία. τώρα τι θα γίνει.....

----------


## rjjjh2004

1) Και πέρυσι δόθηκε και δεν υλοποιήθηκε ποτέ. 
2) Η Νιος και η Σαντορίνη έχουν ανάγκη απογευματινό ταχύπλοο. Όχι η Παροναξία!

----------


## bsdelos

ΘΕΜΑ 9
 ΑΝΑΚΛΗΣΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ – ΤΑΧ “ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ” Ν. Μ. 
39 ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ – ΠΑΡΟΣ – ΝΑΞΟΣ ΑΠΟ 30-05-2014 ΕΩΣ 30-09-2014 

ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΕΙΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ

ΚΑΛΑ Η ΝΕΛ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ!! ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ 15 ΤΟΝΟΥΣ/ΩΡΑ??? 
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ... 
OI ΤΡΟΙΚΑΝΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΕΙ ΓΙΑ 4ΜΗΝΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΩΝ?? ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΨΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΜΗΝΑ??

----------


## Giannis G.

ΑΝΑΚΛΗΣΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ παει να πει ακυρωση δρομολογησης!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Η κοροϊδία πάει σύννεφο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ενώ όλοι μιλάνε για ......το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ, εμένα έσκασε η πληροφορία ότι .....έχουν σκάσει μύτη συνεργεία στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς και ετοιμάζουν το ....μεγάλο Κεντέρης, από τον Ηλιόπουλο. Για να δούμε ....τι θα δούμε και ποιος θα βγει αληθινός!!!!!!!!!!
Εδώ το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ όταν στις 25-04-2011 ήταν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 01 25-04-2011.jpg

----------


## apollonas

σε γνωστο site αναφερεται οτι ενεργοποιηται ξανα το αιολοσ κεντερησ.ισχυει?ξερει καποιοσ κατι για το θεμα?

----------


## leo85

Έτσι ακούγεται μακάρι να τα δούμε να δουλεύουν.

----------


## giorgos_249

> σε γνωστο site αναφερεται οτι ενεργοποιηται ξανα το αιολοσ κεντερησ.ισχυει?


Αχνοφαίνεται.....  :Fat:

----------


## express adonis

αυτοι οι αιολοι θα εχουν ακομα το κεντερης στο ονομα δεν υπαρχει καποιος να παρει αποφαση να το βγαλουν??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αυτοι οι αιολοι θα εχουν ακομα το κεντερης στο ονομα δεν υπαρχει καποιος να παρει αποφαση να το βγαλουν??


Aυτό είναι το πρόβλημα φίλε; :Fat:

----------


## express adonis

> Aυτό είναι το πρόβλημα φίλε;


κανω πλακιτσα για την νελ που την εκαναν καποιοι οπως την εκαναν δεν μπορει να κινησει το ακουα σπιριτ τα ταχυπλοα πως??αλλα αυτο το κεντερης παλιωσε ας βαλουν παλι το εξπρες....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> κανω πλακιτσα για την νελ που την εκαναν καποιοι οπως την εκαναν δεν μπορει να κινησει το ακουα σπιριτ τα ταχυπλοα πως??αλλα αυτο το κεντερης παλιωσε ας βαλουν παλι το εξπρες....


Aφού με την ΝΕΛ δεν πρόκειται να ξαναταξιδέψουν.Είτε τα λένε έτσι είτε αλλιώς,λίγη σημασία έχει.

----------


## noulos

> κανω πλακιτσα για την νελ που την εκαναν καποιοι οπως την εκαναν δεν μπορει να κινησει το ακουα σπιριτ τα ταχυπλοα πως??αλλα αυτο το κεντερης παλιωσε ας βαλουν παλι το εξπρες....


Μα απ΄ότι έχω καταλάβει δεν θα τα βγάλει η ΝΕΛ. Για κάποιο deal με άλλη εταιρεία έχει γραφτεί (πώληση; ναύλωση; ποιος ξέρει; ).
Κάνω κάποιο λάθος;

----------


## apollonas

οχι κανενα.σωστα τα λες.απλα ειναι δυσκολο λογω προβληματων που εχει η νελ.(επισχεσεισ κτλπ).οποτε ειναι καπως ρευστα τα πραγματα.......

----------


## noulos

Δε νομίζω ότι οι επισχέσεις σε άλλα πλοία επιρεάζουν τα ανενεργά! Αυτός άλλωστε είναι και ο σκοπός του να ανήκει κάθε ποίο σε διαφορετική εταιρεία. Η ΝΕΛ είναι απλά η διαχειρήστρια.
Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία (που δε γνωρίζω πώς λέγεται) μπορεί κάλλιστα να το πουλήσει, αρκεί να μην βαραίνουν χρέη το ίδιο το πλοίο. Η κάθε πλοικτήτρια είναι τυπικά πελάτης της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## apollonas

Πλοιοκτητρια σε ολα τα πλοια της νελ ειναι η νελ  100 τοις 100 οποτε υπαρχει θεμα.

----------


## noulos

Αν είναι έτσι τότε σίγουρα υπάρχει θέμα.
Μου κάνει πραγματικά εντύπωση όμως. Ίσως είναι και παγκόσμια προτοτυπία! Όλες οι εταιρείες μοιράζουν τα πλοία τους (είτε είναι επιβατιγά, είτε φορτηγά κ.ο.κ.) σε διαφορες (δικές τους) μοναχοβάπορες τυπικά εταιρείες που παραχωρούν το management στην μητρική έναντι μάλλιστα αντιτίμου!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πλοιοκτητρια σε ολα τα πλοια της νελ ειναι η νελ  100 τοις 100 οποτε υπαρχει θεμα.


Eίναι γνωστό ότι δεν είναι όλα δικά της.Τα ναυλωμένα πού τα βάζεις;

----------


## apollonas

μιλαμε για τα 6 πλοια της νελ .θεο μυτ ταξ και τα 3 αιολος.τα αλλα ειναι ναυλωμενα

----------


## avvachrist

Και εκεί που το είχαμε ξεγραμμένο, απέπλευσε σήμερα ρυμουλκούμενο από το Χρήστος XXIV με προορισμό την Σικελία και συγκεκριμένα το λιμάνι της Αυγούστας. Γνωρίζει κάποιος περισσότερες πληροφορίες;

----------


## thanos75

Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία!!! Αυτό και εάν είναι είδηση! Καμιά ναύλωση παίζει εκεί? Αλλά ακόμα κι αν παίζει υπό ποία ιδιότητα πάει όπου πάει?Ως ΝΕΛόπλοιο? :Tennis:  Και ποιός επενδύει σε πλοίο που είναι αν δεν απατώμαι 7-8 χρόνια παροπλισμένο? Πάντως ένα από τα πράγματα που με έχουν κάνει να λατρέψω την ακτοπλοια είναι το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να είναι εντελώς απρόβλεπτη, και να σου προσφέρει τις μεγαλύτερες εκπλήξεις εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις.! :Cheerful:  Σε κάθε περίπτωση με το καλό η όποια επαναδραστηριοποίηση του ταχυοπλόου

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Η ΝΕΛ, Βρήκε επενδυτές που ναυλώσαν το πλοίο ??
Θαύμα, θαύμα !!!!!!!
Μακάρι να τα ναυλώσει όλα τα ταχύπλοά της μπας και: 
- μπει κανένα ¤υρώ στα ταμεία της, 
- μπας φτιάξει σιγά σιγά τα πλοία της [το κόβω δύσκολο αυτό μόνο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΚ¶Ϊ ΚΑΙ EUROPEAN EXPRESS αξίζουν κατά τη γνώμη μου]
- μπας και ξαναεργοποιηθεί σε κάποιες γραμμές [ακόμα ποιο δύσκολο αυτό γιατί το Υ.Ε.Ν. την έβγαλε αναξιόπιστη]
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
και πολλά άλλα...!!!

----------


## tolaras

Της ειχε επιβληθει απαγορευση να συμμετασχει σε διαγωνισμους για αγονες γραμμες για ενα χρονο απο τη στιγμη που κριθηκε αποτακτη λογω ακυρωσεων δρομολογιων...

Αλλα αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα εχει περασει προ πολλου!

Παντως και μονο που βρηκε πιθανους ναυλωτες, ειναι πολυ ενθαρυντικο! :Applause: 

Μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> κριθηκε αποτακτη !


 Από τον Στρατό ή την Αστυνομία; :Surprise:

----------


## tolaras

Λάθος μου... Έκπτωτη ήθελα να πω :Shame: ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2001 

_Aeolos Kenteris Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Έξω από το λιμάνι της Augusta στη Σικελία αυτή την ώρα το Christos XXIV με το Αίολος Κεντέρης. 
Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα συνδέει την Augusta (Σικελία) με τη Valetta (Μάλτα). Για να δούμε θα βγουν σωστές οι πληροφορίες.

----------


## dionisos

> Έξω από το λιμάνι της Augusta στη Σικελία αυτή την ώρα το Christos XXIV με το Αίολος Κεντέρης. 
> Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα συνδέει την Augusta (Σικελία) με τη Valetta (Μάλτα). Για να δούμε θα βγουν σωστές οι πληροφορίες.


Μπηκε στο λιμανι το αφησε και τωρα κατευθυνεται προς ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ με αφιξη 11/6

----------


## tolaras

Κανένα νέο από το βαπόρι??? :Confused: 

Χθες πάντως, βρισκόντουσαν με το ρυμουλκό βόρεια της Κορσικής...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Έξω από το λιμάνι της Augusta στη Σικελία αυτή την ώρα το Christos XXIV με το Αίολος Κεντέρης.





> Μπηκε στο λιμανι το αφησε και τωρα κατευθυνεται προς ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ με αφιξη 11/6





> Χθες πάντως, βρισκόντουσαν με το ρυμουλκό βόρεια της Κορσικής...


Ας ανακεφαλαιώσουμε.......

Την Πέμπτη 9 Ιουνίου, το ρυμουλκό ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXIV παρέδωσε το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ στο λιμάνι Augusta στη Σικελία, στο οποίο παραμένει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα.

Κατόπιν της παραδώσεως, το ρυμουλκό ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXIV απέπλευσε από την Augusta με αναφερόμενο προορισμό το λιμάνι του Σαν Ρέμο στην Ιταλία, αλλά πριν φτάσει εκεί έκανε αναστροφή πορείας (πιθανόν κατόπιν κάποιας "εν πλω" παραλαβής) και πλέον κατευθύνεται νοτιοανατολικά με νέο αναφερόμενο προορισμό την Τούζλα στην Τουρκία.

----------


## mach1986

Σήμερα το πλοίο άνοιξε το AIS του μετά από 4 χρόνια.. :Adoration:

----------


## express adonis

> Σήμερα το πλοίο άνοιξε το AIS του μετά από 4 χρόνια..


αυτοι οι αιολοι προκαλεσαν ταραχη στην νελ και στην πορεια εφαγαν το στιγμα της...κριμα να μην τα χουμε εδω που ναι και ομορφα!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αυτοι οι αιολοι προκαλεσαν ταραχη στην νελ και στην πορεια εφαγαν το στιγμα της...κριμα να μην τα χουμε εδω που ναι και ομορφα!!!


Εμ αυτοί χαντάκωσαν την ΝΕΛ,το έχουμε ξαναγράψει.

----------


## Cape P

δεν την χαντακωσαν οι αιολοι αλλα εκεινοι που τους παραγγειλαν και επωφεληθηκαν εναντι της εταιριας

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί κατάσχεσαν το Αίολος Κεντέρης στην Ιταλία.

----------


## BOBKING

> Γιατί κατάσχεσαν το Αίολος Κεντέρης στην Ιταλία.


Συγχαρητήρια στην Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία Λέσβου

----------


## hayabusa

Κρίνοντας από την πληροφόρηση του marine traffic το πλοίο υπέστη κάτι παραπάνω από επισκευή και τώρα τοποθετούνται φτερά ώστε να πετάει αντί να πλέει :P 

kenteris.PNG

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

Αυτή την φορά θα το περιμένουμε στο αεροδρόμιο και όχι σε λιμάνι! !!!!!! :Fat:

----------


## sylver23

Τελικά με αυτήν την ιστορία έγινε τπτ ή θα μείνει εκεί αλλα τόσα χρόνια;

Untitled.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

Παρα τις αναποδιες ,προβληματα ,αστοχιες κλπ που ειχε το πλοιο μεχρι τωρα ,εγω μενω σε αυτα .τα λιγα που ειδα ,γνωρισα και πιστευω .
1.Το ομορφοτερο συγχρονο πλοιο . 
2 .Ταχυτητα φοβερη .
3 .Με 8αρι πολυ καλο . 
4. Φανταστικο - απιστευτο μανουβραρισμα μεσα στο λιμανι της Χιου .

Και για να το παμε πιο ''ποιητικα'' , ενα πλοιο ερωτευσιμο , που ειναι φυσικο και να σε πονεσει ενδεχομενως .

Δυο φωτογραφιες που εβγαλα με την αρχικη του φορεσια .Δεν καταφερα καλυτερη αποτυπωση απο τις χαρτινες φωτο 
IMG_20170421_080739.jpgIMG_20170421_080609.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Παει κ αυτό... Μετά το Παναγία Πάρου που αυτή τη στιγμή ρυμουλκείται για την γνωστή παραλία στην Τουρκία, αυτό θα είναι το επόμενο μάλλον...
FB_IMG_1529851209188.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τι κατάντια... ένα πλοίο που φτιάχτηκε την εποχή της φούσκας και απαξιώθηκε πληρωε με την παρακμή της ΝΕΛ. Κρίμα... 😞

----------


## Amorgos66

Σχετικο βιντεο
https://youtu.be/R9DLmICtM7Y

----------


## thanos75

Δυστυχώς φαίνεται πως αυτά τα πλοία αποδείχθηκαν οικονομικά ασύμφορα όχι μόνο για την ελληνική ακτοπλοιά αλλά κα εν γένει για την παγκόσμια ακτοπλοια, με την ευρύτερη ύφεση που έχει ο τομέας τα τελευταία χρόνια και τις τιμές του πετρελαίου...Θα μου άρεσε πολύ να ταξίδευε για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα σε μια πιο προηγμένη οικονομικά χώρα, όμως το ότι δεν υπήρξε αγοραστικό ενδιαφέρον όλα αυτά τα χρόνια από κανέναν σημαντικό παγκόσμιο "παίκτη", κάτι λέει :Confusion:

----------


## threshtox

> Δυστυχώς φαίνεται πως αυτά τα πλοία αποδείχθηκαν οικονομικά ασύμφορα όχι μόνο για την ελληνική ακτοπλοιά αλλά κα εν γένει για την παγκόσμια ακτοπλοια, με την ευρύτερη ύφεση που έχει ο τομέας τα τελευταία χρόνια και τις τιμές του πετρελαίου...Θα μου άρεσε πολύ να ταξίδευε για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα σε μια πιο προηγμένη οικονομικά χώρα, όμως το ότι δεν υπήρξε αγοραστικό ενδιαφέρον όλα αυτά τα χρόνια από κανέναν σημαντικό παγκόσμιο "παίκτη", κάτι λέει



Aυτό ακριβώς. Τεχνολογικό επίτευγμα που δεν μπόρεσε να αξιοποιηθεί. Κρίμα..

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς το Αίολος Κεντέρης βυθίζεται .....αν δεν έχει βυθιστεί γιατί αυτό είναι από τον Ιούνιο.

----------


## leo85

Κρίμα το καραβάκι.

----------


## ancd

Τρίβει τα χέρια τις η Seajets! Τώρα που θα πουληθεί σε τιμή για παλιοσίδερα θα το πάρει τσάμπα και θα το αναστησει και αυτό!
Πάντως κρίμα για το βαπορακι γιατί μαζί με τους άλλους 2 Αιολους ήταν τα καλύτερα τεχνολογικά πλοία που έχουν έρθει στην Ελλάδα! Καλύτερα από τα Αυστραλεζικα και από τα Ιταλικά.
Δυο πράγματα στοίχισαν σε αυτα τα πλοία και δεν εδραιώθηκαν στο Αιγαίο:
Ότι έβαλαν πειραματικές Pielstic Κ/Μ, οι οποίες έβγαλαν πολλές παιδικές ασθένειες με αποτέλεσμα να χαλάσουν την φήμη τους και δεύτερον τα έφερε η λάθος εταιρεία!
Μια εταιρεία λαϊκής βάσης που δεν ήξερε να τα δουλέψει!

----------


## 2ND OFF

Κρίμα το εργαλείο... την γλίτωσε το τέρα τζετ και αυτό σαπίζει μισοβουλιαγμένο 
Πάντως βρομοδουλειά μυρίζει μάλλον για τα λεφτά της ασφάλειας ποιος ξέρει συν ότι είναι και τα 3 τόσο μπερδεμένα με όφειλες προς σχεδόν όλους

----------


## kenteris

Γνωρίζουμε τι γίνεται με το πλοίο?έχουμε εικόνα?

----------


## zizou

> Γνωρίζουμε τι γίνεται με το πλοίο?έχουμε εικόνα?


Μπορεί πολλά να συμβούν
https://www.e-marinews.com/coasting/...os-kenteris-i/

----------


## 2ND OFF

Φίλε ZIZOU το άρθρο αναφέρει για το Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 και όχι για τον original κεντέρη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε ZIZOU το άρθρο αναφέρει για το Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 και όχι για τον original κεντέρη


Ο οποίος παραμένει νομίζω ημιβυθισμένος στην Αυγούστα της Σικελίας.

----------


## tolaras

Καλημέρα! Γνωρίζουμε που βρίσκεται το πλοίο? Βρίσκεται ακόμα στην Αυγούστα ημιβυθισμένο ή το εκποίησαν και έφυγε για παλιοσίδερα? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλημέρα! Γνωρίζουμε που βρίσκεται το πλοίο? Βρίσκεται ακόμα στην Αυγούστα ημιβυθισμένο ή το εκποίησαν και έφυγε για παλιοσίδερα? Ευχαριστώ!


Σύμφωνα με τις βάσεις δεδομένων φέρεται ως υπάρχον.

----------


## tolaras

Ακουγόταν πάντως πως οι Αρχές στη Σικελία έκαναν επανειλημμένες προσφυγές στη Δικαιοσύνη για να απομακρυνθεί το πλοίο. Νομίζω μήνυσαν και την εταιρία, αλλά που να βρουν το δίκιο τους οι άνθρωποι? Δύο πλοία της ίδιας κλάσης, το Κεντέρης και ένα από τα ταχύπλοα του Βεντούρη που στη συνέχεια πέρασαν στην πλοιοκτησία της ΝΕΛ, είχαν την ίδια τύχη... Και τα δυο βούλιαξαν ενώ ήταν δεσμευμένα σε λιμάνια... και τα δυο σηκώθηκαν σούζα και έμοιαζαν να έβαλαν νερά από πίσω, στον καταπέλτη... Το ένα κατέληξε στο Αλιάγα πριν λίγα χρόνια, το άλλο ακόμα παραμένει να θυμίζει τις ένδοξες μέρες της ΝΕΛ αλλά και το κρίμα μας σαν Λέσβιοι...

----------


## Ellinis

Σε βίντεο που έχουν ανέβει στο youtube φαίνεται οτι τον Δεκέμβρη που μας πέρασε ήταν στην ίδια θέση, σε ένα κόλπο με εγκαταλελειμμένα σκάφη και πολλά ναυάγια. Στο google maps η περιοχή έχει σηματοδοτηθεί ως "Cimitero delle Navi"  :Sad:  Για σχετικές φωτογραφίες δείτε _εδώ_. Πιο δίπλα από τον Κεντέρη είναι ένα πολωνικής ναυπήγησης φορτηγό που είναι σαράντα περίπου χρόνια μισοβυθισμένο. Κάτι λέει αυτό και για το αν και πότε θα ανελκυστεί ο Κεντέρης...

----------

